# Unusual road signs



## SmarterChild

Please post any road signs that are funny, aren't very common or only unqiue to your country/region. 


A normal occurance in Sweden, Norway and Finland - is the warning sign for moose. Not sure if these signs are unique to this region, but they very are popular with foreign tourists, especially ze germans. On some popular tourist trails in Sweden the signs are stolen several times a year. :nuts: :lol:










New swedish sign warning for wild boars










I suppose this is quite uncommon in many countries; warning for skiers...










... and scooter traffic











Another new sign for 2007; warning for veichles carried by dogs. :lol:


----------



## SmarterChild

Some odd road signs in Scania (I kid you not)





































other locations:

Roadside with rich flora:










uhm..some sort of bunny:


















In *Norway* one can find these signs:

On the Island of Svalbard, warning for ice bears. 










eh.. I dunno


----------



## Jeroen669

Why do those Swedish signs have a yellow background? I like them, anyway.


----------



## Qwert

Those signs are not weird or wonderful. But so much signs at one place, that's for sure wonderful.

Photo from Žilina (Slovakia):










And also this is unique. So what speed you would drive?

Photo from Bratislava (Slovakia):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

:lol:


----------



## x-type

in Croatia we have also "atention - frogs" signs and also "atention - hedgehog" signs  i'll try to photo them, i have them both in radius of 50 km from my city.

btw, those ducks signs are genial!!!


----------



## hix

I saw a lot of Trols when I was in Norway. I't good they warn you about them, they are very ugly! :nuts:


----------



## Mateus_

Chriszwolle said:


> :lol:


:lol::nuts: A how-to-brake lesson?


----------



## Paddington




----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^That's in Austria


----------



## TheCat

Sweden, Norway and Finland are not the only ones with the moose warning signs  Here are moose warning signs from Canada:

Ontario:









Newfoundland:


----------



## Svartmetall

Since a few people were posting weird and wonderful placenames on signs... Here are a few from Germany.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Kiwi Crossing [New Zealand]


----------



## x-type

zaqattaq said:


> Kiwi Crossing [New Zealand]


this one's great! i adore kiwis, they're so funny!


----------



## Svartmetall

Australia, a Cassowary crossing warning up in Queensland (Australia in case you didn't know). I actually saw this sign when I was up there just north of Cairns going through the Daintree area. Someone had altered a "speed hump" sign to look like a dead Cassowary - kinda funny. 










Also a Koala crossing warning.


----------



## Patrick

weird (Umleitung means "Detour"), where shall I drive now?









Use toilets!









Friedhof = Cemetary, Schießanlage = Shooting range









Senseless roundabout?









You may hot stop here









Huh?









The Swan


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Svartmetall said:


> Someone had altered a "speed hump" sign to look like a dead Cassowary - kinda funny.


LOL, I saw that one too. Much more clever than drawing nipples on the ones we have here (they have two humps). Maybe they do it to all the signs, although I guess there aren't that many of them as their habitat is rather limited.

I've seen pictures of those polar bear signs with a black background and a white polar bear too, that's kind of cool.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Patrick said:


> You may hot stop here


Why does it have a white background instead of blue?


----------



## Patrick

äh...i don't know


----------



## Jeroen669

Patrick said:


> Senseless roundabout?


That would be a nice round-about anyway. Any pictures of the round-about itself? 



Patrick said:


> You may hot stop here


Don't you mean park instead of stop?


----------



## Realek

*Evil Knievel crossing* (except on route 3)



Patrick said:


>


----------



## CborG

It says: Warning, deaf cat crossing:lol:


----------



## CborG

crossing toads ahead


----------



## urbanfan89

Scary when you first look at it:


----------



## Woonsocket54

I like how Mecca has blatantly discriminatory signs:


----------



## wyqtor

The entire city is off-limits to us "dirty unbelievers". And then they start complaining if we call them intolerant and terrorists.


----------



## Svartmetall

wyqtor said:


> The entire city is off-limits to us "dirty unbelievers". And then they start complaining if we call them intolerant and terrorists.


Main reason for that is that the city gets swamped by Muslims during their pilgramages to Mecca. Have you ever seen the crowds at the holy sites? They're unbelievable! It does make sense to restrict access for that very reason (not that I agree with the practice but I can see the sense).


----------



## SmarterChild

2x4 lanes, I love how those middle eastern countries can have wide motorways everywhere while Europeans are stuck with NIMBYS and BANANAs.


----------



## tablemtn

Along the US-Mexico border, there are signs warning drivers to watch out for illegal migrants running across the road:


----------



## pilotos

Don't really know what this means...









Pets not allowed most likely


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That first pic looks like something like a lookout point, the larger person looks like to watching through binoculars.


----------



## Mahratta

wyqtor said:


> The entire city is off-limits to us "dirty unbelievers". And then they start complaining if we call them intolerant and terrorists.


Intolerant sure, but how does them excluding non-Muslims make them terrorists. Tell me that and I will take you seriously.


----------



## mojaBL

wyqtor said:


> The entire city is off-limits to us "dirty unbelievers". And then they start complaining if we call them intolerant and terrorists.


EU-non EU signs on the borders are not that different. it is also discrimination.


----------



## Qaabus

You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## x-type

EU - non EU lanes are present because of simplicity of passage threw border crossing. but in that case, i doin't understand why should EU citizens be less suspicious for some illegal actions than non EU :dunno:


----------



## edolen1

It's a simple system to accomodate for traffic I guess. EU citizens don't use visas to enter EU countries, while most non-EU citizens do, and checking out visas takes time..


----------



## wyqtor

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Intolerant sure, but how does them excluding non-Muslims make them terrorists. Tell me that and I will take you seriously.


Overt discrimination, intolerance and a supremacist ideology put together lead to terrorism.



mojaBL said:


> EU-non EU signs on the borders are not that different. it is also discrimination.


You're absolutely right, I would have expected better from the EU. At least some of us living in central/eastern Europe don't have to put up with that anymore.


----------



## x-type

edolen1 said:


> It's a simple system to accomodate for traffic I guess. EU citizens don't use visas to enter EU countries, while most non-EU citizens do, and checking out visas takes time..


i see that you have forgotten times while you were out of EU quite fast 

while EU had 15 members, there was a plenty of countries which didn't need visas, and we had same situation


----------



## edolen1

Yeah, true, but IDK, at the Slovenian-EU border there was EU + SLO and other non-EU.. I dunno, really, but yeah, I guess in a way it is discrimination..


----------



## Rebasepoiss

This is often funny for English speaking tourists:


----------



## ADCS

x-type said:


> i have never seen more sensless signs in my entire life! :lol:


Psst... they're Photoshopped. Joke signs, if you will. 

Oh, and the airplane crossing sign? Might be on an airfield, and a taxiway crosses the road there...


----------



## sasuke41

has anybody seen *PINK* road signs?


----------



## Aokromes

picassoborseli said:


> this one is in Italy:
> 
> this one is in Spain (Basque Country)
> []http://jaio.net/fotos/gogora.jpg[/IMG]


If i don't remember bad, that's on Bilbao.


----------



## kokanee2

Woonsocket54 said:


> I like how Mecca has blatantly discriminatory signs:


I was there, way back when, and remember that sign. And took the road off to the right.


And your comment of possible discrimination may be correct. I can't remember if the area in Rome arround the Vatican is barricaded against non-believers.


----------



## thun

No, they are even (of course) allowed to enter the church itself.

Btw. Does anyone know why the religious sights in Mekka aren't accessable for non-muslims? I mean, anywhere else I can visit a mosque (more or less) whenever I want.


----------



## x-type

thun said:


> No, they are even (of course) allowed to enter the church itself.
> 
> Btw. Does anyone know why the religious sights in Mekka aren't accessable for non-muslims? I mean, anywhere else I can visit a mosque (more or less) whenever I want.


they find it blasfemic. that place is too saint for non-muslems. i don't get it, but every **** has it's own happiness.


----------



## DinoVabec

Awesom and funny shots...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## savas

If you are in Athens dont worry about money.. You dont need any...


----------



## PLH

^^ I would still worry about money...


----------



## Aokromes

kokanee2 said:


> I was there, way back when, and remember that sign. And took the road off to the right.
> 
> 
> And your comment of possible discrimination may be correct. I can't remember if the area in Rome arround the Vatican is barricaded against non-believers.


I was at Vatican city the same day John Paul II died and i am ateist.


----------



## wyqtor

I also visited the museum at the Vatican and no one asked about my religion. I am atheist too. 

I hear that among the population of Saudi Arabia, 100% are Muslim  ! That's because atheists are executed and all the other non-muslims are harrassed by the religious police. There is also serious Islamic propaganda in schools.

And then some of us still wonder where do all those suicide bombers come from...hno:


----------



## Alweron

It's funny to hear u find the moose -sings weird  Here, in Finland, I see those everywhere, and it's no big deal. 

That sign, where the speed limits go all the way from about 60 to 10 is funny. How stupid do they think people are?


----------



## Vinny was here

> I also visited the museum at the Vatican and no one asked about my religion. I am atheist too.
> 
> I hear that among the population of Saudi Arabia, 100% are Muslim ! That's because atheists are executed and all the other non-muslims are harrassed by the religious police. There is also serious Islamic propaganda in schools.
> 
> And then some of us still wonder where do all those suicide bombers come from..


Although its very easy to be recognized as muslim. You just have to say to an imam that you believe in Allah and that Mohammed is Its prophet. 

Allah is the arabic translation of God. Actually all Christians could describe them as muslims if they also respect Mohammed as prophet, at least I know one person who does have officially both relegions, which can opens lot of doors in the Middle-East


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

wyqtor said:


> I hear that among the population of Saudi Arabia, 100% are Muslim  ! That's because atheists are executed and all the other non-muslims are harrassed by the religious police.


How many times have you been to Saudi Arabia? Do you personally know any atheist who has been harassed by the religious police? You are being arrogant.


----------



## wyqtor

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> How many times have you been to Saudi Arabia? Do you personally know any atheist who has been harassed by the religious police? You are being arrogant.


No, I am not arrogant, maybe only sick that everyone in the EU & US is too politically correct and concerned with oil to act against such a despicable regime, that sponsors those who blow themselves up to kill us. 

Atheists and those who renounce Islam really are killed as per Sharia (which is official law there). I know it's kind of hard to understand for us westerners but that's the way it is.

Of course, it's possible to lie about your beliefs, as in all totalitarian regimes. But it's not easy living a lie and being someone else but you.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Guys, this is not the place to discuss those things


----------



## Vancouverite

Portland bike-streetcar caution sign.


----------



## Fern

A treasure from Portugal








Vibrators for 100 metres :lol:

Some others u might have seen before


----------



## edolen1

Haha! Might as well write "Secret Nuclear Missile Silo - Terrorists this way"..


----------



## Fern

Couple more from Portugal

Which way? :dunno:









Guess the sign contest, the winner will be awarded a trip to the hospital...


----------



## PLH

^^ Using spray turn it into this one I have in my avatar


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

X236K said:


> its looks like japanese writing haha


----------



## kegan

One from NZ:


I think the sign is mainly aimed at tourists who aren't use to driving on gravel roads. I passed a rental van that had rolled a few km up the road.


----------



## Gareth

I've seen this in the UK before. I still don't understand what it means.


----------



## Gareth

From South Korea...


----------



## Gareth

Singapore...


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Gareth said:


> I've seen this in the UK before. I still don't understand what it means.


"Plant" is construction equipment.


----------



## TU 'cane

I don't mean to offend anyone but to those of us who know what mentally challeged is... Well you get the sign? In a jokingly way one could say, "aww, that's so sad." :nuts:


----------



## TU 'cane

Rebasepoiss said:


> This is often funny for English speaking tourists:


:lol: Nice one


----------



## x-type

here is a hedgehog from Croatia. i took it today with cell phone, i was in hurry so photo is crappy. and i saw it only in one city here, but it is all around that city


----------



## Timon91

This sign to warn for track forming in Poland is also quite funny:


----------



## RawLee

So what is the speed limit now?


----------



## city_thing

TU 'cane said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone but to those of us who know what mentally challeged is... Well you get the sign? In a jokingly way one could say, "aww, that's so sad." :nuts:


LOL.


----------



## Mateusz

savas said:


> If you are in Athens dont worry about money.. You dont need any...


:lol:


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Yeah... 2.7 micron vertical clearance is a good joke


----------



## Gil

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Yeah... 2.7 micron vertical clearance is a good joke


I don't think the Greeks caught on to that. They're simply showing the unit (metre) in both English (m) and Greek (µ - the Greek alphabet's equivalent). A capital M would have worked in either language, though it may be bad form. Which brings up a question: how do they differentiate between a millimetre and a micrometre/micron?


----------



## Fern

PLH said:


> ^^ Using spray turn it into this one I have in my avatar


Stopped by the place this morning


----------



## Verso

Woonsocket54 said:


> I like how Mecca has blatantly discriminatory signs:


I wouldn't make a big deal out of it, it's just sth special for them, I guess. After all, it's just a tiny part of Saudi Arabia. Even worse than that is Mount Athos, Greece (EU!). Only men are allowed to enter it. At least you can lie about your religion, but you can't lie about your gender. It's just sth special.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

^^ I guess the above sign was implemented to help the traffic flow during Hajj. I think everyone know about this Islamic pilgrimage event. During Hajj, Muslims from around the globe come to Mecca, and if you are just a tourist, you don't want to find yourself in a multi-million crowd of pilgrims


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Only Muslims are allowed to enter Mecca and Medina, because they are considered the holiest cities in Islam.


----------



## OshHisham

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> ^^ I guess the above sign was implemented to help the traffic flow during Hajj. I think everyone know about this Islamic pilgrimage event. During Hajj, Muslims from around the globe come to Mecca, and if you are just a tourist, you don't want to find yourself in a multi-million crowd of pilgrims


emm...quite close...



Gag Halfrunt said:


> Only Muslims are allowed to enter Mecca and Medina, because they are considered the holiest cities in Islam.


yeah...this one is correct. both mecca and medina are the place for worship and not for tourists....


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

^^ Hm, I didn't know about the continuous ban on tourists in Mecca and Medina. I thought the tourists are not allowed there only during Hajj.


----------



## kokanee2

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> ^^ Hm, I didn't know about the continuous ban on tourists in Mecca and Medina. I thought the tourists are not allowed there only during Hajj.


Tourists are not allowed into Mecca (nor Medina), period.

Although I did learn that an underground parking structure built in Mecca in the 1990's, had to allow infidels in to get it done. A special bus was used, to control the movement of the infidels in and out of the working area.


----------



## kokanee2

Gag Halfrunt said:


> Only Muslims are allowed to enter Mecca and Medina, because they are considered the holiest cities in Islam.


Actually, its my understanding that there are three holy cities in Islam, and their ranking from holiest to least holiest is: Mecca, Medina and Jerusalem.


----------



## X236K

Said to be seen in Russia:










:nuts:


----------



## M.Schwerdtner

is this a crocodile in the sign? ... maybe a sign in a russian zoo ... in german we would say: Essen auf Rädern ^^


----------



## dhlennon

Gag Halfrunt said:


> "Plant" is construction equipment.


or a big tree:lol:


----------



## dhlennon

Woonsocket54 said:


> I like how Mecca has blatantly discriminatory signs:


Got to respect religious and cultural differences, but on the face of it that sign is slightly disturbing. However I'd guess it's for purely practical local reasons and it's too easy to make snap-judgements. Hey it's their country and their road so I guess they can put up any sign they like.

Anyway on a more road-related matter, are Saudi highway signs purple or is just the hue on the photo (or an I colour-blind)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Dutch just love symbols on their signs (i don't by the way, there are way too much).










The upper one reflects "Korfball", the lower one Pétanque.


----------



## X236K

dhlennon said:


> Got to respect religious and cultural differences, but on the face of it that sign is slightly disturbing. However I'd guess it's for purely practical local reasons and it's too easy to make snap-judgements. Hey it's their country and their road so I guess they can put up any sign they like.
> 
> Anyway on a more road-related matter, are Saudi highway signs purple or is just the hue on the photo (or an I colour-blind)?


What if I went on straight (being no religion)?


----------



## x-type

Chriszwolle said:


>


is this a sign for bocce playground?

edit: now i see that pétanque is similar to bocce


----------



## Muttie

X236K said:


> What if I went on straight (being no religion)?


Then you will get eaten alive. Your head will get chopped of and will be sent to your children.





You'll probably get redirected.


----------



## Muttie

In Morocco, two no entry signs....this is what you get...


----------



## X236K

Muttie said:


> Then you will get eaten alive. Your head will get chopped of and will be sent to your children.


Heh... could be worse... raped by camel or something like that  



Muttie said:


> You'll probably get redirected.


How?


----------



## Muttie

X236K said:


> Heh... could be worse... raped by camel or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> How?


Well, that area has a checkpoint. There you will be redirected by the police.


----------



## Jardoga

Woonsocket54 said:


> I like how Mecca has blatantly discriminatory signs:



what would happen if Muslims went into Makkah Lanes?

Spy Cameras???? :lol:

I think its racist !


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

How can it be racist if Muslims include all races (and almost all ethnicities on Earth)?


----------



## wyqtor

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> How can it be racist if Muslims include all races (and almost all ethnicities on Earth)?


"Religionist", maybe! 

Anyway, I wouldn't really care that much if Saudi Arabia didn't already have a problem with extremist ideologies. I think those signs might further encourage those potential terrorists who have fallen victim to brainwashing by the Islamo-fascists.


----------



## marki

Australian Marsupials










An occasional hazard along a Sydney road.










This one from the UAE, I never quite worked it out.


----------



## Schweden

Jeroen669 said:


> Why do those Swedish signs have a yellow background? I like them, anyway.


I think it is because of the snow, so you can see them better.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Svartmetall said:


> Once you know where the engage point of the clutch is you're fine as the car won't roll backwards (unless the hill is very steep) even if you don't apply the accelerator once the handbrake is off.


Yeah, my car will most likely stall if I don't apply gas on a moderately steep hill


----------



## Verso

What's with double posts lately? So many...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Slow forum because usage went sky high, causing some performance troubles. Jan is adressing the problem.


----------



## Verso

Chriszwolle said:


> Slow forum


That's what I've also noticed latečy.


----------



## Platypus

In Pennsylvania:-


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Here are a couple from New Zealand




























Not a road sign but.....
Watch out! There's a glacier behind you!


----------



## diz

^^ The "glacier behind you" actually means... "tsunami warning due to iceberg collapses." ..... i think


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Correct


----------



## Tauernautobahn

This sign is neither funy nor good, but a typical example for the bad Austrian signage :bash:
Have you ever tried to read such a sign while driving 130? Good luck! hno:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ :lol: It takes a while to catch all the info even when I'm reading it from my computer screen.


----------



## Timon91

Yes, it looks more like a page of a childrens' book, with lots of pictures....


----------



## wyqtor

Timon Kruijk said:


> Yes, it looks more like a page of a childrens' book, with lots of pictures....


 Indeed!

I also don't understand why they post information about upcoming projects financed by the EU along the road. In 2004, I barely spotted a sign with lots of text and a motorway sign on top while travelling from Igoumenitsa to Meteora in Greece.

Later I realized it was about the Egnatia Odos. But there is just no way any driver could read it.

I saw the same sort of signs in Bulgaria, Romania and Slovakia too.


----------



## Qwert

wyqtor said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I also don't understand why they post information about upcoming projects financed by the EU along the road. In 2004, I barely spotted a sign with lots of text and a motorway sign on top while travelling from Igoumenitsa to Meteora in Greece.
> 
> Later I realized it was about the Egnatia Odos. But there is just no way any driver could read it.
> 
> I saw the same sort of signs in Bulgaria, Romania and Slovakia too.


You mean probably something like this.:










But, this is not traffic sign and drivers are not supposed to read it. It's just information about what is being built, who is the investor, who is the constructor, when construction started, when it will be finished and so on. Such information are also on U/C buildings and they have totally nothing common with traffic signs.


----------



## Sponsor

Tauernautobahn said:


> This sign is neither funy nor good, but a typical example for the bad Austrian signage :bash:
> Have you ever tried to read such a sign while driving 130? Good luck! hno:


Yea welcome to Poland.


BTW, the austrian one is more freaked


----------



## Timon91

^^I noticed this one when coming into Poland from Slovakia. We (me and my parents) weren't sure if the speed limit was 90 or 80, because it's so big and unclear, so we started driving 80. After a while, we finally saw a sign '90'. They should really simplify those signs!


----------



## Verso

A lot of info as well:










A lot of complaining from the Dutch.  This one is the best:


Coen Tunnel said:


> Wat een gruwelijk bord.


:lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, Coen Tunnel is quite right here. WAY too many destinations. Even half of it would be a lot.


----------



## Verso

It makes you feel better though; like you're actually driving somewhere, with interesting places, hehe. Imagine just Zagreb; as if there's a twilight zone until you get there.  Hehe, yeah it's too much.


----------



## x-type

here would be really enough to have Novo Mesto, Krško and Zagreb. Črnomelj and Metlika are not beside the motorway (and it is enough to have only one of them, perhaps Metlika), and Brežice areredundant beside Krško, the same as Otočec beside Novo Mesto east.


----------



## Verso

X-type, you're so ignorant; it's Novo *m*esto, for the 100th time.


----------



## Majestic

Verso said:


> X-type, you're so ignorant; it's Novo *m*esto, for the 100th time.


Why don't you write the second part of the city name with a capital letter? Is it a slovenian grammatical rule or an exception? 

Novo mesto = New city, right?


----------



## Verso

^ It's gram. rule. Actually it's New town, or in English it would be New *T*own.  Oh, it was founded in 1365.


----------



## x-type

khm, in our (croatian) grammar all words in city names are written with capital letter (except prepositions and conjunctions), that's why i write Novo Mesto  but then i should write Novo Mjesto or Novo mesto


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

So you don't have to take a side, they should just rename it something to something neutral like *Nowe Miasto*.


----------



## Verso

Spammers.


----------



## TheCat

In Russian it would just mean "new place"


----------



## Timon91

This is a nice roundabout in Zagan, Poland:










It's nice if you've been drinking too much :cheers2:, you can cradle with the roundabout :lol:

btw: why the hell did they put Luban on that sign, it's about 70km away, and it isn't even a big town or something.....


----------



## PLH

Timon Kruijk said:


> btw: why the hell did they put Luban on that sign, it's about 70km away, and it isn't even a big town or something.....


And why not? This is a small regional road, not a national one

Do You have any other pics of this traffic circle?


----------



## Timon91

You're right, I've had a look at Google Earth, and between Zagan and Luban there are only small villages. And yes, I have two more pics, but they don't really show the roundabout itself, but I will post them.

Edit: I will post them in the Polish thread, so we can discuss awkward road signs over here.


----------



## x-type

Újváros


----------



## PLH

^^ ??


----------



## Timon91

Újváros is hungarian for "New Town", x-type is of course referring back to the Novo Mesto/Novo mesto discussion


----------



## KIWIKAAS

*from Australia*


----------



## pilotos

Apparently you have to stop when it is red, otherwise an aircraft will hit you


----------



## x-type

we also have an "airplane crossing" at Zadar airport- an airoprt has 2 runways and crossing is at the part which connects those 2 runways. here are some photos that i have found. i know that myfriend has anice photo of Ryanair crossing the road  i'll try to get it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is also a runway across the only acces road of Gibraltar. You have to stop there in order to make the plane able to land. Pretty funny


----------



## gannman1975

Where will YOU be when you diarrhea comes back???


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I remember in London there was a thing where planes would cross a road near Heathrow. I got held back there once and this huge plane went across the road :lol:


----------



## Cicerón

The only access road to Gibraltar crosses the airport runway as Chris said.

From Flickr:



















Some years ago there was a road near Barcelona-El Prat airport where the planes went really close to the road. It's closed now.


















Love the /!\ sign :lol:


----------



## Timon91

It looks like the planes' back wheels are going to his the lorry. There is such a situation too on a dutch island, I'll look for the pics later.


----------



## Timon91

Have a look


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## Timon91

Have a look over here: http://www.oddee.com/item_93109.aspx for dangerous airports around the world.
btw, oddee is a nice site for strange things.


----------



## Verso

Timon Kruijk said:


> Have a look


I love how it blows people away into the sea. :rofl:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Platypus said:


> In Pennsylvania:-


A woman from a village called Fertile died in a crash there:

the newspapers said:

*FERTILE WOMAN DIES IN INTERCOURSE*


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Welcome to Fucking!

(They should twin Fucking with Intercourse.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking,_Austria

*------------------------------------------------------*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condom,_Gers

(The town is on the river Baïse-Baise is a French word for sex.) 

(This must be handy in Austria.)


----------



## Timon91

^^There is also a "Wank am See" in Austria, I believe


----------



## Verso

^ Wankdorf (dorf = village) is part of the Swiss capital Berne. It's also how the most important motorway junction in Bern is called. There's also Faak in Austria; in Slovenian it's called Bače, which means nothing.


----------



## wyqtor

^^Yeah, and the lake near Faak is called Faaker See!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Anything with "Kut" into Slavian languages is slang for the female reproductive parts in the Netherlands  Like Kutna Hora, Kutina etc.


----------



## Timon91

This is a nice one for the dutch forumers (South Africa):









Aftrekplek = dutch for masturbation place.

Aars (=arse) is a nice place to live too (Denmark)

In Norway you sometimes see signs saying "slettebakkeskole", when you translate this to dutch you get something like "bitch school".

@Chris: Kutno, Poland


----------



## Verso

wyqtor said:


> ^^Yeah, and the lake near Faak is called Faaker See!


Baško jezero. 



Chriszwolle said:


> Anything with "Kut" into Slavian languages is slang for the female reproductive parts in the Netherlands  Like Kutna Hora, Kutina etc.


"Kut" means nothing here, but Kutina is a lovely town in Croatia, which means nothing in Croatian, but in Slovenian it means quince.


----------



## Timon91

Longest placename in NL:
Gasselternijveenschemond 2e Dwarsdiep. 
(Oh, and Verso, please don't move to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch again )


----------



## Verso

^ Don't worry, too boring there.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Timon Kruijk said:


> In Norway you sometimes see signs saying *"slettebakkeskole*", when you translate this to dutch you get something like "bitch school".


^^
More like *Slut school *:lol:


----------



## Timon91

^^Oh yeah, that's better :rofl:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Chriszwolle said:


> Anything with "Kut" into Slavian languages is slang for the female reproductive parts in the Netherlands  Like Kutna Hora, Kutina etc.


Like the English "****".

The one from SA, do you think that that means exactly that in Afrikaans and was named that on purpose (although it's probably a coincidence).


----------



## x-type

Chriszwolle said:


> Anything with "Kut" into Slavian languages is slang for the female reproductive parts in the Netherlands  Like Kutna Hora, Kutina etc.





Verso said:


> Baško jezero.
> 
> "Kut" means nothing here, but Kutina is a lovely town in Croatia, which means nothing in Croatian, but in Slovenian it means quince.


in croatian "kut" means "angle". there are some "kut" places in Hungary, too (Kadarkut). 

in Latvia there is place Kursiši. "kur" really reminds for "kurac" what is vulgar ***** (and everything with "kur" reminds on that, especially german word "kurz" ), and "siši" is imperative of "suck", so that could mean "suck the dick"


----------



## Verso

^ Oh yeah, kut is angle in Croatian. And yeah, kurz is legendary!  Now, what does this have to do with this thread?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Chriszwolle said:


> Anything with "Kut" into Slavian languages is slang for the female reproductive parts in the Netherlands  Like Kutna Hora, Kutina etc.


I just noticed something

"Kutna Hora"

"**** in a *****"

"*****'s ****"

:banana:


----------



## x-type

of course, there is a famous story about romanian language and croatian city Pula. tv speakers have problems when they have to mention Pula at romanian tv because it means - dick 

but not to be owe to Romanians, today i have foud similar situation. i was feeding my cat with cat food with duck meat. there was written in more languages "with duck", also in romanian: cu raţă. and it is read "ku rac". explanation of that is in post #218  but now i'm absolutely off topic


----------



## aswnl

DanielFigFoz said:


> The one from SA, do you think that that means exactly that in Afrikaans and was named that on purpose (although it's probably a coincidence).


No, the sign is in Afrikaans, and that has developed different from Dutch in the last three centuries.
In Afrikaans a "Inligting-Aftrekplaats" is in Dutch formally a "inlichtingenbureau": a place where you can get information.
A "aftrekplaats" doesn't exist in Dutch. But the Dutch verb "aftrekken" (also) means masturbating, while a "plaats" is just the same: a place.
The sign is also quite harmless in Afrikaans - but in Dutch it has quite an alternative meaning... :lol:


----------



## Timon91

x-type said:


> of course, there is a famous story about romanian language and croatian city Pula. tv speakers have problems when they have to mention Pula at romanian tv because it means - dick


Wasn't there something with this when some guy was singing the Croatian anthem before England-Croatia? Didn't he make this mistake to say "pula" instead of "bula"?


----------



## Turnovec

This sticker signifies that your car is running on Propan-Butan


----------



## Timon91

^^:rofl:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Turnovec said:


> This sticker signifies that your car is running on Propan-Butan



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::banana::banana::lol::lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It means you're owned by the gasoline companies because we all pay a way too high price for gas. Or perhaps the government in European countries


----------



## Turnovec

^^ Yep  As the prices of gas continue to rise this should be the new international symbol for gas :lol:


----------



## Verso

Shouldn't the ass be pointed at a car's tank?


----------



## WeimieLvr

Signs around Atlanta...

*Translator Needed*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anulewicz/274911728/


*Stop It!*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonwiley/1208632794/


*Illness Ahead*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludenheim/31384404/


*Approaching Climax...Slow Down...*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/truegod/7635340/


*Simply Red*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shiftshaping/1429263118/


*Santa Claus?*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/globalglenn/115687671/


*Paternity Testing*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuzquiano/486735016/


----------



## SmarterChild




----------



## Verso

^ Ausies.


----------



## He Named Thor

gannman1975 said:


> Where will YOU be when you diarrhea comes back???


Dempster highway, right?


----------



## Timon91

Sign says Dalton 
I've seen this sign on the Dalton anyways.


----------



## DJZG

hehe i needed to post this picture even if it's on croatian  
btw, sign below says: Kids are being born, we ask you for silence :cheers:


----------



## PLH

^^ Near a hospital?


----------



## Timon91

I'd think it says "forbidden to play on a trumpet"


----------



## RipleyLV

No toilet sign near customs building on Slovak and Hungarian border Rajka.


----------



## DJZG

PLH said:


> ^^ Near a hospital?


lol... i suppose kids are born in hospital nowadays :lol:


----------



## x-type

DJZG said:


> hehe i needed to post this picture even if it's on croatian


serbian actually


----------



## thibo245

Timon91 said:


> House number 55, house number 55 (second floor), number 57, and number 57 (second floor). That's the way how I would interprete it :dunno:


No. That's not how it works. Paris supposedly is the first city in the world that started house numbering in the 18th century. At the time they gave numbers to buildings (lots). In more than 200 years, many buildings have been destroyed and rebuilt. Oftentimes, buildings have been destroyed, lots have been divided (especially when the landlords died and their children inherited the lots and divided them), yet the house numbering system has not been overhauled. So what they did, when a lot was divided in two, they would add "bis".

E.g., suppose a building on rue de Seine numbered 12 in the 18th century. At some point in the 19th century, they destroyed the building, and sold the lot, but they divided it in two lots and sold it to two different persons. Then the new landlords built two buildings. One got the number 12, while the other got the number 12bis.

In some cases, they divided the lots in three, so the first building would be number 12, the second one 12bis, and the third one 12ter.

In some cases when they divided the lots in four, the fourth building would be "quater" (e.g. 12quater), but this is rare. I have never seen house numbers beyond "quater".

Here in the picture posted what's weird is you have the house numbers of basically four buildings (building 55, building 55bis, building 57, and building 57bis), and I don't understand why they are all in the same place instead of being at the entrance of each separate building. The street sign also doesn't look like a regular Paris street sign, yet the uploader said it was in Paris.


----------



## Cicerón

thibo245 said:


> No. That's not how it works. Paris supposedly is the first city in the world that started house numbering in the 18th century. At the time they gave numbers to buildings (lots). In more than 200 years, many buildings have been destroyed and rebuilt. Oftentimes, buildings have been destroyed, lots have been divided (especially when the landlords died and their children inherited the lots and divided them), yet the house numbering system has not been overhauled. So what they did, when a lot was divided in two, they would add "bis".
> 
> E.g., suppose a building on rue de Seine numbered 12 in the 18th century. At some point in the 19th century, they destroyed the building, and sold the lot, but they divided it in two lots and sold it to two different persons. Then the new landlords built two buildings. One got the number 12, while the other got the number 12bis.
> 
> In some cases, they divided the lots in three, so the first building would be number 12, the second one 12bis, and the third one 12ter.
> 
> In some cases when they divided the lots in four, the fourth building would be "quater" (e.g. 12quater), but this is rare. I have never seen house numbers beyond "quater".
> 
> Here in the picture I posted what's weird is you have the house numbers of basically four buildings (building 55, building 55bis, building 57, and building 57bis), and I don't understand why they are all in the same place instead of being at the entrance of each separate building. The street sign also doesn't look like a regular Paris street sign, yet the uploader said it was in Paris.


I was about to write the same. We use the same system in Spain, a friend of mine lives in a 8ter . The opposite case is also quite common: When a group of buildings is demolished (let's say 55 and 57) to build a single one, the latter is called 55-57. But I think this is made in every country, not as the first case.


----------



## thibo245

Here they divided the lot in four lots over time, but they put all the house numbers in the same place, probably because the four lots only have one entrance on the street.


----------



## Verso

Yes, that's the reason, here it's also done like that.


----------



## Timon91

ChrisZwolle said:


> If trucks pass eachother on provincial roads, they usually only have one or two decimaters to spare.


When a bus and a truck pass in the city centre of Abcoude, they usually have 5 to 10 cm space left. In the morning there are always trucks unloading at the stores, and all traffic has to pass. In the evening rush hour they're not allowed to do it, but sometimes they still do, and together with all traffic that avoids the A2, some serious jams can occur. They installed a road block a year ago, which worked. Unfortunately someone blew it up with some heavy (Belgian) fireworks. 

But I'm getting OT now


----------



## ElviS77

Timon91 said:


> When a bus and a truck pass in the city centre of Abcoude, they usually have 5 to 10 cm space left. In the morning there are always trucks unloading at the stores, and all traffic has to pass. In the evening rush hour they're not allowed to do it, but sometimes they still do, and together with all traffic that avoids the A2, some serious jams can occur. They installed a road block a year ago, which worked. Unfortunately someone blew it up with some heavy (Belgian) fireworks.
> 
> But I'm getting OT now


Further OT, but 5-10 cms to spare when meeting another lorry? How about 5-10 cms to spare on either side of the road:

http://www.bt.no/trafikk/article637196.ece
http://flickr.com/photos/dese/2543757589/

Norwegian article about possibly the worst national road we have, the rv 48 in Tysse. The pictures ought to be clear...


----------



## Timon91

^^That looks pretty bad indeed. Luckily you still have all your time to get through. In Abcoude there is a lot of rat running and people get aggresive because they have to wait, since the truck that is slowly overtaking the stopped truck is riding on the wrong lane. And of course all the traffic behind the truck sneaks right behind the truck, to make matters worse hno:


----------



## ElviS77

Timon91 said:


> ^^That looks pretty bad indeed. Luckily you still have all your time to get through. In Abcoude there is a lot of rat running and people get aggresive because they have to wait, since the truck that is slowly overtaking the stopped truck is riding on the wrong lane. And of course all the traffic behind the truck sneaks right behind the truck, to make matters worse hno:


The road is, obviously, not very busy, but it happens to be a part of the shortest (in kms) Oslo-Bergen link. So any international trucker with an updated GPS might just end up there...


----------



## Timon91

That's pretty bad. Is there a road from Oslo to Bergen that is suitable enough for trucks?

Perhaps Chris should move this trucks discussion to the trucks thread....


----------



## enschede-er

here a few funny pics:


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ All of them are made in photoshop!


----------



## Timon91

Of course, but they're nice though


----------



## ElviS77

Timon91 said:


> That's pretty bad. Is there a road from Oslo to Bergen that is suitable enough for trucks?
> 
> Perhaps Chris should move this trucks discussion to the trucks thread....


Yes. The E16 and variants (E16+rv 7+rv 52+E16 again) is ok, even though there are narrow spots. The same goes for the rv 7/E16. They are longer, but currently the best options. In the wintertime, the E16 is the very safest bet, since the mountain pass almost never closes. It is, however, the longest. The E134 with links is shortest, but as the rv 48 pictures clearly show, these links aren't up to the task as of now. And moving it to the trucks thread would make sense...


----------



## Rebasepoiss

A confusing sign from Tallinn.(Pic from flickr)


----------



## RipleyLV

Funny signs from Latvia:



















:lol:


----------



## Shapoor

Road sign in Iran. spot anything wrong? :lol:


----------



## Timon91

I'm laughing my head off 

By the way, it's quite a nice site, Ripley. Seems like this guy has found the perfect place for a nap :lol:


----------



## RipleyLV

^^ Yeah, on chips. :lol:


----------



## Exethalion

More Bilingual blunders:
English on top says look right, Welsh transation below says look left!









Perfectly normal English warning for cyclists on top, but Welsh section translates into "bladder inflammation upset/overturn"!









And...
Can anyone notice what's wrong with the word "Tewkesbury" here?












enschede-er said:


>


I can indeed verify that this sign is photshopped. It's in Fishponds approaching M32 Junction 2. I go past it everytime we leave Bristol!


----------



## eulogy

thibo245 said:


> Here they divided the lot in four lots over time, but they put all the house numbers in the same place, probably because the four lots only have one entrance on the street.


In Australia, we use 55, 55a, 55b when the subdivided lots all have street frontage.

Where the properties share access/driveway it is more normal to use 1/55, 2/55, 3/55. This system is also used for flats/apartments. What you would actually see on the street is a large street number (e.g. 55) and a smaller number next to each letter box (1, 2, 3 etc.).


----------



## Timon91

What's wrong with the "Tewkesbury" on the sign?


----------



## deranged

^^ The "u" is flipped.

.........................................................u










On another note, Shapoor, that's classic! :lol:


----------



## Timon91

Now I see it, thanks


----------



## christos-greece

enschede-er said:


> here a few funny pics:


That pic is really funny :lol: thanks for posting it enschede-er


----------



## Timon91

I'm still wondering why enschede-er was banned. Does anyone know? He visited the H&A forums quite often.


----------



## RipleyLV

Timon91 said:


> I'm still wondering why enschede-er was banned. Does anyone know?


Maybe checking his last posts would give you the answer!


----------



## Timon91

The problem is: where are his last posts? Which thread?


----------



## Exethalion

> The problem is: where are his last posts? Which thread?


His last post was on Feb 1st, in a Transportation and Infrastructure thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=3549346


----------



## Ni3lS

Link doesnt work, it says, no matching search results.. Anyway, I think he is banned because he used a lot of images without mentioning sources..


----------



## girlicious_likeme

credits to axiepics

This is the village of love, in the booming province of Saskatchewan, in Canada.


----------



## brisavoine

"In case of flooding"
"Washing cars forbidden" 
(road sign in the French Carribean island of Martinique)









No comment!
(sign in the French Carribean island of Guadeloupe)









"Hell's Gate
Clinic" :lol:
(road sign in Guadeloupe)









"Pedestrian traffic forbidden on lava flow"
(sign in the French overseas department of Réunion)









"Slow down"
"Duck crossing" 
(road sign in Normandy)









"Pissing forbidden"
"All offenders will have to mop up their urine with their clothes". :guns1:
"Respect the place"
(sign in French Polynesia)









"Cemeteries
Tax Office" :lol:
(road sign in the suburbs of Paris)









"Old people's home
Danger of death" :rofl:
(an EDF sign for a high voltage transformer, in French Flanders)









"Village of La Prune" ("prune" means a "fine" in French slang)
"Frequent radar controls"
(road sign in the Berry province)









Bois de Boulogne :nuts:
(road sign in Lebanon)









No comment!
(road sign in the French Alps)









"Lively visit of the cemetery
Every Sundays
10am to 2pm
Starting point: Entrance of the cemetery near the church
FREE
Welcome to everybody!
In case of rain, the activity is cancelled"
(sign somewhere in Canada)









"Cow crossing"








(road sign in the Charentes area of France)









Uh...








(road signs in Western France)









"You do not have the right to priority" 
(road sign on the French Carribean island of St Barts)









"No entry to mosquitoes on pain of death"
"Those who bite us will be... eliminated"
(sign somewhere in Québec)









"Grass mowing" 
(road sign in Corsica)









"Elephant crossing"!
(road sign near the harbor of Le Havre, Paris's sea port)









Uh...








(road signs near Calais; probably to confuse illegal immigrants trying to reach the UK, lol)









"Here starts a place where you'd like everything to stop, so respect it..."
(sign in New Caledonia)









New France anyone?
(road signs somewhere in Québec)









Last but not least:
(road sign in the suburbs of Paris)









Now tell me which ones you prefer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The "Vous n'avez pas la Priorité" is on every roundabout in France.


----------



## brisavoine

ChrisZwolle said:


> The "Vous n'avez pas la Priorité" is on every roundabout in France.


But rarely with an incoming plane.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, but the sign is not for the plane...


----------



## brisavoine

^^I know.


----------



## Morsue

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah, but the sign is not for the plane...


Come on, where's your sense of humour?


----------



## Verso

Great signs!


----------



## Timon91

Chris is always 'the serious guy' over here, the rest of us are just spammers


----------



## Palance

Time to change to priorityrules for planes so that the roadtraffic can run normally


----------



## brisavoine

"Slow down
children on
the loose"

(Sign in the wilderness of the Lozère in southern France)


----------



## Di-brazil




----------



## bogdymol

Roadsign in Pecica, Romania:










It means _drunk citizens_.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ if I read it, it sounds like it says: "Tormented Citizens" :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ yeah, "turmentați" = drunk


----------



## aswnl

Still nice:










(ganzen = geese)


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^
Doesn't look like a goose....


----------



## philimonas

The sign means "domestic animals crossing", not necessarily cows!


----------



## Glodenox

Penn's Woods said:


> It's not a matter of assuming Americans are stupid, although I realize that assumption is fashionable in parts of Europe. Just think of the history: this is a large and essentially monolingual country. Many people spend their entire lives without ever getting anywhere near an area where a language other than English is spoken, and the number of non-native-speakers - forgetting about immigrants - using the roads in a given area at a given time is very low. When road signage started to develop, writing things out in English would have been the natural way to do it - understandable to just about anyone. Why develop a symbol system? In fact, it probably wouldn't have occurred to anyone to do so. The symbol system Europeans are used to developed in an environment where writing everything in the local language has its drawbacks, the main one being that significant numbers of people who don't understand the local language will be in or passing through the area...


It doesn't have anything to do with intellectual levels indeed. It's just a bit of a habit and so far there has been no reason to adjust those habits (and I can't blame them for that).

In this case however, I would be confused into thinking that the subsign tells me that I'm allowed only to turn to the right when the red light is on (since that seems to be allowed on all intersections if there's no subsign saying it's not). Looking at the picture I can clearly see that the green light is an arrow to the right and as such deduct that they actually mean that if the light is red, that I shouldn't turn right any more...

But if it takes that long to understand a light, you're in for problems. Much simpler would've been to just give all the colours the shape of an arrow to the right and just abandon the sign... Or of course change the text to what Fargo Wolf said in his post.

As for the symbols instead of text: the main idea was indeed to have a uniform traffic signalisation in the whole of Europe, but also it's a lot easier to recognise the shape of a sign than first having to read the text on it to grasp what it says. Luckily most of those texts are at least somewhat the same everywhere, otherwise it wouldn't be efficient at all since you would have to spend a lot of time reading the signs and you'd end up not paying enough attention to the road.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## SIMSI

Taken in Beijing


----------



## bogdymol

I don't understand what you should do when you see this sign:










Slow down? No, because you want to pass that falling rocks area as quickly as possible because rocks may fall on your car.
Go faster? No, because rocks may fall in front of you car and you won't be able to avoid crashing into them.


----------



## nerdly_dood

bogdymol said:


> I don't understand what you should do when you see this sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow down? No, because you want to pass that falling rocks area as quickly as possible because rocks may fall on your car.
> Go faster? No, because rocks may fall in front of you car and you won't be able to avoid crashing into them.


The US has a text-based version of that sign, reading "Watch for fallen rocks" - I just drive normally, there's not much you can do about rocks falling on your car, and generally the road has been there long enough that any bigger rocks that could fall onto the road have already done so, and most of the rocks that do fall onto the road - if there are any at all - are small enough to drive past or over without any damage to the car, or if they're too big for that then they're nearly always small enough that you can just get out of your car and move them yourself.


----------



## Glodenox

"Watch out for fallen rocks" is indeed the meaning of that sign. It doesn't tell you that you should watch out from rocks falling from above since there's no way you can evade those anyway...

Besides, pretty much all rocks that "fall" on streets actually roll down the slope onto the road and therefore are less dangerous. This sign just warns you that this could occasionally happen.

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## shpirtkosova

Here is one from home, Kosovo.









"Undressing is Forbidden"

....ok this one is a photoshop but quiete good....


----------



## JuanPaulo

Two signs in Ecuador. The first one is very popular on Ecuadorian roads where there have been many accidents. it is an official sign by the transit authorities. The second one speaks for itself hno:

It reads: "I am waiting for you" :lol:










It reads on left "do not overtake on curves"
It reads on right "obey the signal" :nuts:


----------



## CNGL

^^ On the left sign of the second photo, if it were in Spain, it would say "Prohibido adelantar en las curvas".

Anyway, that death sign is :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ In Romania there are signs mounted by the police on roads with high rate of accidents that says: "Stop the accidents, life has priority."


----------



## brisavoine

Sea lion warning, on the French island of Kerguelen, in the South Indian Ocean.


----------



## x-type

is that really a traffic sign?


----------



## Matchut

delete


----------



## JuanPaulo

Matchut said:


> Are those actual grave sites?


Not actual graves per se, but it is tradition in Latin America to put a cross where somebody has died in an automobile accident.... so that is REALLY a dangerous curve hno:


----------



## nerdly_dood

You'll also occasionally see crosses along roads in Virginia for the same reason. Nearly always just one at a time.


----------



## x-type

it seems that somebody in Croatia has imported some signs from Trotter & Co. :nuts:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ So this means you have to drive on left? :lol:


----------



## nerdly_dood

bogdymol said:


> ^^ So this means you have to drive on left? :lol:


To me as an American, those signs - whether properly printed or not - just look like a red car and a black car, it doesn't actually appear to mean anything. That is one example of a situation where an American text-based signs seem (to me) to be better.


----------



## LTomi

nerdly_dood said:


> To me as an American, those signs - whether properly printed or not - just look like a red car and a black car, it doesn't actually appear to mean anything. That is one example of a situation where an American text-based signs seem (to me) to be better.


I like the American signs better, although I'm European.


----------



## Coccodrillo

nerdly_dood said:


> That is one example of a situation where an American text-based signs seem (to me) to be better.


In North America basically all speak English, even the french speaking inhabitants of Canada.

In Europe, there are dozen of languages, so drawings are better, because all know (or should know) them.


----------



## dizee

Well symbols are better anyway, even if it's your native language, because they are understood quicker. Might only be a difference of a second but at 120km/h (75 mph) that's ~30 metres travelled. Of course you need to learn the symbols first though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

nerdly_dood said:


> That is one example of a situation where an American text-based signs seem (to me) to be better.


Yeah, obviously the text:

_Zabranjeno pretjecanje_

is much better to understand than that sign :nuts:


----------



## nerdly_dood

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah, obviously the text:
> 
> _Zabranjeno pretjecanje_
> 
> is much better to understand than that sign :nuts:


Yes but the pictorial sign could just as well mean "Caution: Multicolored traffic" or "Beware - red and black vehicles ahead"


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's not that hard. Red means no passing is allowed. Everybody in Europe knows that, because our signs are all the same (give or take a few national variants).


----------



## Penn's Woods

Who needs any sort of sign - text or symbols - when a double solid line is perfectly clear? :-D


----------



## JuanPaulo

I second Pen's Woods. Also, text (or words per se) are like signs or symbols. They may look new at first but after some time you recognize the word. its almost like you don't need to read the word, you just know what it means by looking at it.


----------



## Dahlis

nerdly_dood said:


> Yes but the pictorial sign could just as well mean "Caution: Multicolored traffic" or "Beware - red and black vehicles ahead"


If you have a drivers licence you know it doesnt.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> Who needs any sort of sign - text or symbols - when a double solid line is perfectly clear? :-D


Of course, that argument doesn't work with truck passing bans on freeways. 










As you see, textual signs are still a problem, with indicating when the passing bans are in force. 24/7 truck passing bans are widely unpopular.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Of course, that argument doesn't work with truck passing bans on freeways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see, textual signs are still a problem, with indicating when the passing bans are in force. 24/7 truck passing bans are widely unpopular.


I've never heard of a truck passing ban here, which doesn't mean there aren't any. (Blanket, 24-hour bans of trucks from left lanes are getting more and more common, on the other hand.)

Slightly off topic, I'd have expected a "u" instead of an "h" with the times in Dutch.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The "h" is very common in the Netherlands. For example, signs near gas stations say "open 24 h" or something alike.


----------



## brisavoine

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's not that hard. Red means no passing is allowed. Everybody in Europe knows that


Except in Napoli.


----------



## Qaabus

Penn's Woods said:


> Slightly off topic, I'd have expected a "u" instead of an "h" with the times in Dutch.


SI recommends using h.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Qaabus said:


> SI recommends using h.


SI?


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ *S*ystème *I*nternational


----------



## Penn's Woods

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ *S*ystème *I*nternational


What's that, an international signage standard initiated by the French? Just what we need....


----------



## verum

Penn's Woods said:


> What's that, an international signage standard initiated by the French? Just what we need....


Actually, that's something we Anglophones call *the metric system *and all *associated standards*.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> What's that, an international signage standard initiated by the French? Just what we need....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SI


----------



## LMB

Coccodrillo said:


> In North America basically all speak English, even the french speaking inhabitants of Canada.


Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## Jay

Woonsocket54 said:


> I like how Mecca has blatantly discriminatory signs:





God how terrible, and I thought america was fucked up


----------



## Penn's Woods

Jay said:


> God how terrible, and I thought america was fucked up


Only Muslims are allowed in the pilgrimage area. Just like only Mormons are allowed in Mormon temples, only Catholics are allowed to receive Communion in Catholic churches, only Jews are allowed to participate in certain portions of the synagogue service. Any religion...any sort of group, I suppose...is going to have some things that are only open to "insiders." Just think of the pilgrimage area as a really enormous insider-only zone, because of the numbers of people participating....


----------



## CNGL

^^ Like SkyscraperCity and all other forums


----------



## nerdly_dood

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's not that hard. Red means no passing is allowed. Everybody in Europe knows that, because our signs are all the same (give or take a few national variants).


Yes but an American driving in Europe doesn't since our signs are different - and often we just use different lines to indicate passing or not. Dashed line can be crossed if it's safe, solid line should not be crossed, double solid line cannot be crossed, a solid and dashed line together can be crossed from the dashed side but not the solid side. (And I think European roads are marked similarly, but white only)

The left-hand sign is used most often on the downhill side of a 3x1 road on a hill, with 2 lanes uphill and one downhill. The right-hand sign is used on 2x1 roads where the dashed centerline changes to a solid+dashed line and passing is no longer allowed, and is placed on the left-hand side of the road so as to be more easily seen by vehicles as they pass slower ones. The shape of this sign also is used to indicate a right-hand arrow, as in, MERGE RIGHT.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, but you can't indicate truck passing bans with road markings, you still need signs. 

I have to agree some European signs look weird when you seen them for the first time (for example the no parking / no stopping sign or the sign for a priority road), but you learn these. There's a big advantage, because pictorial signs, once you know them, are faster to get than text, and they are all the same throughout Europe, and also in other continents like Asia and Africa.


----------



## nerdly_dood

Only once have I seen a place where trucks (apart from weight limits) had different rules from other vehicles, and that's on a section of Interstate 40 in North Carolina where the highway is going down a mountain and takes an extremely sharp left turn - Cars had a speed limit of 55 MPH (90 km/hr) and trucks had a speed limit of 35 MPH (55 km/hr).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In Europe, trucks are usually limited to 50 or 55 mph (60 in the UK), while the rest of traffic flows at 75 or 80 mph. This often leads to trucks passing each other with 2 mph difference, causing long queues behind it, something you don't want on busy 2x2 freeways. 

European trucks can get 70 - 80 mph, but they are all electronically limited at around 50 - 55 mph, so they don't have some extra margin to pass another colleague quicker.


----------



## nerdly_dood

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have to agree some European signs look weird when you seen them for the first time (for example the no parking / no stopping sign or the sign for a priority road), but you learn these. There's a big advantage, because pictorial signs, once you know them, are faster to get than text, and they are all the same throughout Europe, and also in other continents like Asia and Africa.


The "No parking" sign looks to me like it just says "No!" but it doesn't say anything about what kind of "no" - and the no stopping sign is similarly "SERIOUSLY. NO!" The blank yellow diamond (if that's the priority sign you're talking about) doesn't communicate anything at all to me.

But since I know about European signs, those points now only apply to other Americans in Europe, not to me.


----------



## nerdly_dood

ChrisZwolle said:


> In Europe, trucks are usually limited to 50 or 55 mph (60 in the UK), while the rest of traffic flows at 75 or 80 mph. This often leads to trucks passing each other with 2 mph difference, causing long queues behind it, something you don't want on busy 2x2 freeways.
> 
> European trucks can get 70 - 80 mph, but they are all electronically limited at around 50 - 55 mph, so they don't have some extra margin to pass another colleague quicker.


The American situation on electronic nannies in trucks is much more inconsistent. http://www.atri-online.org/research/results/speedGovernorSurvey.pdf


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

nerdly_dood said:


> Yes but an American driving in Europe doesn't since our signs are different





nerdly_dood said:


> The "No parking" sign looks to me like it just says "No!" but it doesn't say anything about what kind of "no" - and the no stopping sign is similarly "SERIOUSLY. NO!" The blank yellow diamond (if that's the priority sign you're talking about) doesn't communicate anything at all to me.
> 
> But since I know about European signs, those points now only apply to other Americans in Europe, not to me.


Okay, seriously - If I understand you correctly you are implying that an average American would prefer such signs over standard European no passing/no parking symbols:










...because contrary to our current signs those are fully understandable to an average American who just have rented a car and is cruising comfortably around Kraków or Gdańsk.


----------



## nerdly_dood

They work well enough for us here... :lol:


----------



## philimonas

Well yes but you said:


> Yes but an American driving in Europe doesn't since our signs are different


If there were text-only signs in Polish, Greek or Bulgarian, the problem would be bigger. Or maybe you'd like all countries having English text-only signs for all circumstances?


----------



## bogdymol

IMO we can all agree on one conclusion:

US: everybody speaks English so text-signs work very well
Europe: current signs work perfectly because of so many languages in this area


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Actually 35 million Americans primarily speak Spanish. That is like 12% of the population and is only bound to increase.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Yes, that is true, but many of those 12% also speak English and I don't think that are many US citizens that don't know English even at a basic level. 

And even if they don't speak English they are used with the text-based signs. In Europe we have about 30 languages so I don't think that it would be easy for you if you come to Romania to see signs that say "_Depășirea interzisă_", "_Interzis virajul la stânga_", "_Trecere de pietoni_", "_Sens giratoriu_" or "_Cedează trecerea_" (ok, maybe for you it would be easy because you are a road-geek, but for an avarage Dutch driver it won't).


----------



## JuanPaulo

I insist, if roads signs are to be text instead of graphic (or a combination thereof) the text should be in the country's official language and in English. Simple as that.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^
Yeah, because everybody know English, including the older generation.
[/irony]

Vienna Convention on Road Signs and Signals was created for a reason. Pictorial signs are the only possible option for a continent where tens of languages are spoken and where international traffic is very common. There are very few signs which doesn't explicitly state their meaning (parking prohibitions and priority signs) but I don't see how to make them more self-explanatory without compromising the legibility.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ english is the universal language. there is a reason why road sings in the United Arab Emirates, Israel, etc. are in arabic, hebrew, etc. AND ENGLISH. :banana:


----------



## LMB

JuanPaulo said:


> I insist, if roads signs are to be text instead of graphic (or a combination thereof) the text should be in the country's official language and in English. Simple as that.


Simple? That gives five languages in Switzerland, up to four in Belgium, up to three in Swede, France, Germany, Poland, etc. 

The situation is not limited to Europe or Asia, North America itself has interesting spots where you could easily count three official languages with English (Québec, but not only).


----------



## LMB

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ english is the universal language. there is a reason why road sings in the United Arab Emirates, Israel, etc. are in arabic, hebrew, etc. AND ENGLISH. :banana:


And the reason is called Latin alphabet.


----------



## JuanPaulo

LMB said:


> Simple? That gives five languages in Switzerland, up to four in Belgium, up to three in Swede, France, Germany, Poland, etc.
> 
> The situation is not limited to Europe or Asia, North America itself has interesting spots where you could easily count three official languages with English (Québec, but not only).


FYI, Sweden, France, Germany and Poland only have ONE official language (i.e. Swedish, French, German, and Polish, respectively) kay:

Canada has two official languages, English and French, with English being the most predominant. If I am not mistaken, in French-speaking regions of Canada (i.e. Quebec), all text-based road signs are both in English and French. On the contrary, in areas of Canada where English is more predominant (i.e. elsewhere from Quebec), all road signs are typically in English ONLY. 

In regards to Belgium and Switzerland, they have multiple official languages. I do not know the signage situation there, by I doubt that text-based signage is in all official languages throughout the countries. Most likely they are only in the language most predominant where the sign is.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

JuanPaulo said:


> english is the universal language.


It is not. Only 25% of Poles declares some command of English (26% know Russian), and remember that the majority of drivers is from older generation where this percentage is much lower. Do you want to force every Polish driver to learn English? Even if a proverbial Jan Kowalski (=Jon Doe) only want to spend a summer week at the Bulgarian coast?



> In regards to Belgium and Switzerland, they have multiple official languages. I do not know the signage situation there, by I doubt that text-based languages are in all official languages throughout the countries.


They are not, but thanks to the system of pictorial signs one don't have to know the language in order to drive in the foreign language zone.


----------



## Glodenox

I guess that anybody with a somewhat open mind can agree on this conclusion:

For such a big land mass with such a high percentage of English-knowing inhabitants, text-only signs are a perfectly acceptable solution.
Once there's another language in the neighbourhood, working with symbols is the best solution, as long as they're part of the driver's training and are either simple enough to understand or just universally the same.
Some pieces of information just have to be written out because they're so specific, but accompanied with a symbol, it can at least give an idea about what is being instructed (warnings, exceptions, ...).
Symbols are recognised slightly easier, but as long as the *exact* same words are used each time, text-only based signs are recognised pretty much equally fast. Any signs that look like another text-only sign and are pretty rare to see near a road may lead to misinterpretation though (because people would mix up the two signs).
To increase the effectiveness of some signs, it is a good idea to add line markings on the road. These don't allow for as much extra information as signs, but most of the time there's not that much extra information needed anyway.
In many countries, it would be completely impossible to have the signs in all the languages of the country and it wouldn't help international transport at all.
Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## JuanPaulo

Fuzzy Llama said:


> It is not. Only 25% of Poles declares some command of English (26% know Russian), and remember that the majority of drivers is from older generation where this percentage is much lower. Do you want to force every Polish driver to learn English? Even if a proverbial Jan Kowalski (=Jon Doe) only want to spend a summer week at the Bulgarian coast


Hey, I am not saying that Europe should change from graphic to text signs. I commented because someone said that existing text signs in Europe are confusing because of the language barrier. Also, while the percentage of Poles that have an understanding of basic English is relatively low, it is much higher in other parts of the world. Besides, if the whole world used the same language for text-signs (besides the country's official language) words would eventually be recognized just as a graphic symbol. Just like the word "exit" is recognizable almost everywhere. cheers!


----------



## Penn's Woods

JuanPaulo said:


> FYI, Sweden, France, Germany and Poland only have ONE official language (i.e. Swedish, French, German, and Polish, respectively) kay:
> 
> Canada has two official languages, English and French, with English being the most predominant. If I am not mistaken, in French-speaking regions of Canada (i.e. Quebec), all text-based road signs are both in English and French. On the contrary, in areas of Canada where English is more predominant (i.e. elsewhere from Quebec), all road signs are typically in English ONLY.
> 
> In regards to Belgium and Switzerland, they have multiple official languages. I do not know the signage situation there, by I doubt that text-based signage is in all official languages throughout the countries. Most likely they are only in the language most predominant where the sign is.


You are mistaken about Canada. Most text-based signs in Quebec are in French only, and conversely you can find some bilingual signs outside Quebec. The federal government is supposed to be bilingual across the country, so you'll find bilingual signage on (for example) the bridge that carries autoroutes 10/15/20 across the Saint Lawrence at Montreal, because it's a federal facility. But as a general rule in Quebec, text is in French only because it's the sole official language; that's a matter of their cultural identity. I've done the drive between the New York or Philadelphia areas and Montreal several times, and you'll see more bilingual signage in the northernmost 40 miles or so of New York State than you will in Quebec. There's some bilingual signage right at the border - communicating essential information like "our highway signs are metric - 100 km/h = speed limit 60," but that's it.

Outside Quebec, certain provinces (New Brunswick) or areas (parts of Ontario with significant French-speaking populations) will get bilingual signage as a matter of provincial policy....

But you'll see more symbols and less text in Canada than in the U.S.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Glodenox said:


> I guess that anybody with a somewhat open mind can agree on this conclusion:
> 
> For such a big land mass with such a high percentage of English-knowing inhabitants, text-only signs are a perfectly acceptable solution.
> Once there's another language in the neighbourhood, working with symbols is the best solution, as long as they're part of the driver's training and are either simple enough to understand or just universally the same.
> Some pieces of information just have to be written out because they're so specific, but accompanied with a symbol, it can at least give an idea about what is being instructed (warnings, exceptions, ...).
> Symbols are recognised slightly easier, but as long as the *exact* same words are used each time, text-only based signs are recognised pretty much equally fast. Any signs that look like another text-only sign and are pretty rare to see near a road may lead to misinterpretation though (because people would mix up the two signs).
> To increase the effectiveness of some signs, it is a good idea to add line markings on the road. These don't allow for as much extra information as signs, but most of the time there's not that much extra information needed anyway.
> In many countries, it would be completely impossible to have the signs in all the languages of the country and it wouldn't help international transport at all.
> Greetings,
> Glodenox


Yep.


----------



## brisavoine

JuanPaulo said:


> there is a reason why road sings in the United Arab Emirates, Israel, etc. are in arabic, hebrew, etc. AND ENGLISH. :banana:


Because they were colonies of the United Kingdom. Former colonies of Russia have signs in Russian, former colonies of France have signs in French, and so on.

Here in Lebanon for example:


----------



## brisavoine

JuanPaulo said:


> If I am not mistaken, in French-speaking regions of Canada (i.e. Quebec), all text-based road signs are both in English and French.


No, in Québec the road signs are in French only, with only a few exceptions.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ thank you guys for the clarification kay:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

JuanPaulo said:


> Just like the word "exit" is recognizable almost everywhere. cheers!


Before they introduced the exit symbol, the Czech Republic used to put "exit" on the motorway signs.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

brisavoine said:


> Because they were colonies of the United Kingdom.* Former colonies of Russia have signs in Russian*, former colonies of France have signs in French, and so on.


Which countries do you mean?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I think he wanted to say ex-Soviet Union


----------



## Rebasepoiss

bogdymol said:


> ^^ I think he wanted to say ex-Soviet Union


At least none of the Baltic States uses Russian signs so I wonder which countries brisavoine meant. The only place you can find Russian on road signs in Estonia is at the border with Russia.


----------



## bogdymol

Maybe Rep. of Moldova, Ukraine and the -stans.


----------



## Penn's Woods

brisavoine said:


> No, in Québec the road signs are in French only, with only a few exceptions.


I didn't know there was an autoroute 610; thought I knew the autoroutes. :-(


----------



## brisavoine

bogdymol said:


> Maybe Rep. of Moldova, Ukraine and the -stans.


Yeah, I was thinking about the -stans in particular. Also in the Caucasus, except Georgia.

Here for instance in Armenia:


----------



## brisavoine

A toll road with a _gare de péage_ (toll station) in the Democratic Republic of Congo. Who would have thought!


----------



## brisavoine

"God sees everything", in Bukavu (DRC).


----------



## ArthurK

Adding text to symbol signs is sometimes useful, but can be confusing as well:








The normal meaning of this symbol is "no parking", but the text says "stopping forbidden" (_stopverbod_ in Dutch). So we have a contradicting text and symbol on this sign.

Just around the corner another confusing example:








- The symbol sign says "no parking".
- The text in the symbol sign says "no stopping".
- And the sub-sign (in English!) says "parking allowed for 1 h max".
The signs would be correct if they leave out the words "stop verbod" in the above examples. It wouldn't surprise me if the local road authority think "stop verbod" means "no parking" and they're therefore unaware about the contradictiousness of these signs.


----------



## LTomi

ArthurK said:


>


That PARKING ALLOWED sign looks like an American one. I love these. :banana:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Now check out the last photo in ths set:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriszwolle/3215830084/in/set-72157612782085171/

Obligatory exit for hazardous materials? Now there's an instance of information that really should be conveyed in something other than (or something in addition to) text, and probably would be in the U.S. Cheers!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

lol that is 1960's / 1970's signage. You can still find it in some areas in France, and even in their former colonies (I found a similar sign in Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire.)


----------



## nerdly_dood

Maxx☢Power;59724163 said:


> If you don't know German, the word Eisenbahn is just a bunch of random letters and could mean banana or cauliflower for all you know.
> 
> Of course it doesn't mean anything to you if you don't know what it means.


I know a little about German, and the ending "bahn" indicates (to me) some sort of long flat straight thing used for transportation - maybe a railroad, maybe a highway (I'm not educated enough in German to know if it's specific to non-rail applications...) But I don't know what "eisen" means.


----------



## x-type

eisen is iron. in almost all european languages "iron" is the root in the word "railway". really only few don't have it (as far as i know, only dutch, polish, basque and english)


----------



## nerdly_dood

Yeah, the Spanish word for "railway" is "ferrocarril" with "ferro" coming from the Latin root for "iron".


----------



## 3naranze

ferrovia stands for railroad in italian.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

x-type said:


> eisen is iron. in almost all european languages "iron" is the root in the word "railway". really only few don't have it (as far as i know, only dutch, polish, basque and english)


Polish had it some time ago. In 19. century the term was _droga żelazna_ - literally "iron road". There was also a synonim, _kolej żelazna_, which shortened to _kolej_ is used today. 









Translation:
TIMETABLE
for passenger trains
on Warsaw - Vienna Railway

------------------------------------

And to stay on topic something for those who love the text-based signs (and can read quickly):


----------



## engenx4




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Watch out for crocs in Zwolle!


----------



## brisavoine

Zwolle-sur-Congo ?


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Watch out for crocs in Zwolle!


This sign would be usefull in Florida :lol:


----------



## seem

Fuzzy Llama said:


> Polish had it some time ago. In 19. century the term was _droga żelazna_ - literally "iron road". There was also a synonim, _kolej żelazna_, which shortened to _kolej_ is used today.


Like in Slovak..

Iron - "železo"

Railways - "Železnice"

Railroad - "Železničná trať (older term -dráha, like polish droga)"


----------



## Danielk2

bogdymol said:


> This sign would be usefull in Florida :lol:


The crocs will soon be drowned in oil anyway, so no use in installing such sings.


----------



## LMB

brisavoine said:


>


Roadrunner?


----------



## engenx4

30 meters after :


----------



## CNGL

^^ So in 30 meters you come 88 km closer to Sao Paulo, and 678(!) to Rio, while to Salvador you go 14 km away :lol:


----------



## CNGL

kivi000 said:


> "Turbo roundabout" from Hungary:


I like that town called Diósd, because its so close to _Dios_ (Spanish for God).

Speaking of God, I know there's a town called Göd North of Budapest.


----------



## x-type

actually, _diós_ means _wallnut_ in hungarian  we have a village called Dioš in Croatia (probably they have strong Hungarian minority there)


----------



## DanielFigFoz

g.spinoza said:


> I know that. But since "mnt" is more similar to "meters" than to "kilometer" (no "k" which is a pretty important part of "km"), the first association I think of is with "meter".


Isn't 535 the address number.

In the UK "m" means mile, unless it means metre :nuts:. Height is in metres, most distances are in miles yards, except some, which will say metre in full :lol:


----------



## seem

*Today - South West England 
*


----------



## pdxor

There is some truth to this sign.....


----------



## aniuska

Road sign in Blanes, Spain:








LOL


----------



## EEH

In Bulgaria
At the end of a long straight on a 2-lane road:









The straight begins with "Please, drive carefully!", but I couldn't find a picture of it.


Parking (street). 
It looks like a fresco in a church aiming to scare you by showing you the hell, i.e. what will happen to you if you don't comply (pay, in this case) and what you should do to save your soul (car).


----------



## Triple C

KÜF, a Turkish street art team made something funny on street signs.

Tosunpaşa
10951255

It's the football
13234739

Peace sign
12246016


----------



## seem

SLOP, which in Slovak (slang) means to drink (alcohol)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Slop -> Sloppenwijk = slum in Dutch


----------



## seem

Bulgarian motorway U/C :nuts:










Slovakia - choose your way lol










Germany, I believe this is proper sign :nuts:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ Damn, the roadwork signs there are a bit overdone there :lol:.


----------



## seem

Just reminding me really awful junction in Žilina 










Or weird sign if you like in Slovak town of Nitra - Be aware of cable way! (which is not in use )


----------



## engenx4

The farmer Darsílio Schwanz, 53, built a bridge in the community of San Sebastian, Santa Maria de Jetibá (brazil), after being isolated with a precarious bridge made of old wood, which prevented the passage of cars and trucks. The work was completed in June, but what caught the attention of the local population was the latest sign that he placed next to the building



















Particular bridge, prohibited the passage of vehicles of municipal government and politicians


----------



## seem

In Romania.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Proibido a passagem de políticos :lol:


----------



## Attus

CNGL said:


> Speaking of God, I know there's a town called Göd North of Budapest.


Off topic: Yes, and if you ride the train, there is Göd, and the next station is "Also God" (actually it is spelled "Alsógöd")


----------



## bogdymol

seem said:


> In Romania.


This sign was also in a nearby town. I managed to take 2 pictures of it during a rainy night when I was passing by through that little town:


----------



## seem

Great! This is proper wonderful road sing! 

_What does it stand for? 
_


----------



## bogdymol

Cetățeni turmentați = drunk (tourmented, inebriated) citizens :scouserd:

Few days after I took the pictures I saw this sign on all Romanian TV stations and after that I read in the local newspaper that the towns mayor had to take the signs down, so they aren't there anymore.


----------



## seem

TheCat said:


> In Russian "krug" means "circle" and technically "okrug" means "region/district".
> 
> Like *seem* said for Croatian/Czech, technically in Russian you can say "persten" for "ring", but it's not a commonly used word. The common word for "ring" is "kolco" (where c=ts), which is also the name for a ring road - "kolcevaya doroga".


In Slovak/Cezch you can use "okruh" also for some area (in a "circuit" of 5 km/v okruhu 5 km)


----------



## mapman:cz

Thanks for all those reactions. "Okruh" really isn't an internationally understandable word. I agree, so therefore we want to solve this problem by using a ring symbol.



Grisent said:


> A very good design! I like the ring road symbol.
> 
> Stylistically, it might be possible to tweak it a little. Pictograms should ideally have a more-or-less uniform weight, but the 'ring road' symbol here is very light and thin when compared with the heavy 'interchange' symbol. When considering a wide range of possible sign layouts, it might be a problem.


A friend of mine already made this kind of remark as well, but I wasn't able to tweak it properly so far. Here is PDF in vectors showing different possible variations of usage of this symbol in Prague. Feel free to use it to improve it, if you can.



Grisent said:


> There's one more thing that bugs me on the picture you linked above. The sign's visual balance is thrown off by patching; black-on-white patches (local destinations?) get a very strong focus, emphasised by the black border, while remote destinations blend in with the background. In some situations, that might be a desirable option (I guess Hradec Králové is a lot harder to miss than Hostivař or Spořilov), but in many other cases, it's the other way around. Brno should indeed be much more prominently displayed.


Definitely, this was one of possible solutions - white background for a road that is owned by a city and operated as an urban expressway. Green is much more legible and visible then.



Grisent said:


> In your visualisation, the patches are much less prominent, and I think that's a good thing. The British don't allow patching on motorway signage at all and in Germany it's used rather sparingly, as far as I've seen.


Patches are also used too much on our motorways and expressways, I hope we'll improve this in close future...


----------



## seem

_This one I found now -

"be aware of horses" _










_and this one I spotted and then taken yesterday, it is not proper sign and that airport is really small  -

"take offs and landings of planes" 
_


----------



## Grisent

mapman:cz said:


> Definitely, this was one of possible solutions - white background for a road that is owned by a city and operated as an urban expressway. Green is much more legible and visible then.


I liked better when the ring road symbol was on an auxiliary plate above the main sign - not next to destinations. It is useful to identify a particular road as a ring road; but whether a particular destination lies along the ring road or anywhere else, is much less important. Moreover, the placement of the symbol here seems kinda arbitrary.

Other than that, it's nice design as well. Is there a forum thread where these designs are displayed and discussed? It be interesting to check it out.


----------



## mapman:cz

Grisent said:


> Other than that, it's nice design as well. Is there a forum thread where these designs are displayed and discussed? It be interesting to check it out.


Thanks, I appreciate it  We have disscusion on this topic in our czech forum, link - we started with some common things like adding "interchage" symbol or indirect destinations and then we ran through legibility and color issues and many others - now we have almost 400 posts in the topic... Unfortunately for you, the forum is only in czech :/


----------



## Djurizmo

Sign in Buenos Aires!


----------



## Cicerón

This sign is in the street where I live:










The translation would be something like: 

Street of pacified traffic
(30)
Remember: Bike traffic


_Pacified_ traffic? Does it mean that everywhere else it's the war? :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Spanish equivalent of traffic calming.


----------



## Saratoga

Took this several years back in Coventry, UK


----------



## bogdymol

^^Do you see what I see or I'm the only pervert around here? :lol:


----------



## g.spinoza

^^"hump" also means that, if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Danielk2

bogdymol said:


> ^^Do you see what I see or I'm the only pervert around here? :lol:


Nope. You're the only pervert


----------



## bogdymol

Danielk2 said:


> Nope. You're the only pervert


ok... :runaway:


----------



## Saratoga

bogdymol, Coventry City Council were very quick to remove the sign after it had been pointed out to them but hadn't noticed it officially for the 6 months it was up


----------



## DanielFigFoz

"humps" :lol:


----------



## seem

First sing - _"If you brake it, fine can be 100 000 Sk (old sign, it is 3300 €)"_ :rofl:

Second sign - _"Just "stuff" "_

Sorry for crap translation. I taken it yesterday in one Slovak ski centre.


----------



## Alqaszar

Just have a look at these signs...


----------



## bogdymol

Alqaszar said:


> Just have a look at these signs...


Nice one.


----------



## seem

These cruel Croats in Zagreb : D 

Krvavi most = Bloody Bridge


----------



## Verso

^^ Cool! There's Butchers' Bridge (Mesarski most) in Ljubljana, with a suitable sculpture:









_http://www.siol.net/data/fotogalerije/slovenija/2010/06/mesarski_most.aspx_


----------



## Penn's Woods

dizee said:


> Yeah, the Lsd system, i used to think the lsd stood for pounds, shillings, pence but it was actually what they were taking when they came up with it.
> 
> Whatever about shillings I still don't get what a "crown" was.


Oddly, a couple of hours ago on another road forum (AARoads) I was trying to figure out what LSD meant in a discussion of road conditions in Chicago in the blizzard. Eventually, I realized it meant Lake Shore Drive.

(A crown was a five-shilling coin, a half-crown 2s6d. Which I think you could also write 2'6". Then you've got guineas, farthings and florins. Yes, I'm not British, but I've read enough pre-decimalization literature....)

EDIT: Can I assume the English version of that sign would have been nearby? I understand Ireland wanting to preserve the Irish language as part of its heritage (and it's none of my business) but still....


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Here are some more from Sabre














































Jersey All-Way Give Way


----------



## bogdymol

DanielFigFoz said:


> Here are some more from Sabre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jersey All-Way Give Way


The first one says: _if you are a child please drive slow, if not, you can go crazy-fast :lol:_

I don't get the last one. What does it mean?


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Penn's Woods said:


> EDIT: Can I assume the English version of that sign would have been nearby? I understand Ireland wanting to preserve the Irish language as part of its heritage (and it's none of my business) but still....


I think that this is a sign from a Gaeltacht area, 'normal' sign would be bilingual.


----------



## dizee

Fuzzy Llama said:


> I think that this is a sign from a Gaeltacht area, 'normal' sign would be bilingual.


Nope, in fact there are no motorways near any of the Gaeltachtaí really. (M6 to Galway would be closest I suppose.)

This particular sign is on the M4, somewhere on the Leixlip/Celbridge west interchange (exit 6) about 20 km west of Dublin.

But to answer the question, yeah the English version is close by and in most cases is the only version you'd see.

The Gaeltacht is cool though you will see "Géill Slí" instead of Yield (which is literally "give way" in English) and "Stad" instead of Stop (which is stupid because the word "stop" is the same in Irish but maybe stad is more authentic or something). But that's ok because everyone knows the shape of yield and stop signs anyway.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

bogdymol said:


> The first one says: _if you are a child please drive slow, if not, you can go crazy-fast :lol:_
> 
> I don't get the last one. What does it mean?


Basically, only one car can go though the junction at any given time.










This is a former Dual-Carriage way, with a high speed limit for a No Through Road. :lol:


----------



## Stainless

DanielFigFoz said:


> Basically, only one car can go though the junction at any given time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a former Dual-Carriage way, with a high speed limit for a No Through Road. :lol:


I have seen things like that in a few places. There is a road near bath that has a 40mph limit and each tiny lane connected to it has 2 massive NSL signs on it. Yes the limit technically is 60mph, but you can barely reach 10mph on some of those roads.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

In this case though, thats used o be a main road, but they kept the NSL signs. You can see a barrier just down the road


----------



## Kozhedub

A funny sign from Donetsk, Ukraine.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

You cannot go forward sideways


----------



## Fargo Wolf

DanielFigFoz said:


> You cannot go forward sideways


No UP turns allowed. :lol:


----------



## Djurizmo

I think that this sign is made for this car:


----------



## Kozhedub

>


Probably in *the future* that sign will be removed :lol:


----------



## MR. Bacon

A sign in The Hague "Chinatown" in front of the chinese gate 









by me


----------



## MR. Bacon

It was not meant to offend the Chinese (I know because I did this ) They've just build the gate, so we thought that the signs have to be chinese to. To be sure we asked some Chinese friends if they would find this offensive. The didn't..


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Kozhedub said:


> Probably in *the future* that sign will be removed :lol:


A flying DeLoran. I haven't seen one of those in 16 years (i know it was 30 years in Back To the Future 2). :lol:

Bored patch crew was bored. One guy used some reflective tape and this was the result :lol:


----------



## Triple C

Tokadı yersin: You get the slap.


----------



## mapman:cz

Guys, talking about weird signs  I'm searching for photos of "no gps" resp. "use of gps forbidden" sign. I've seen that in Belgium so far, do you have that also in other countries? (I assume it's being used during major roadworks and thus temporary re-routing of some directions).


----------



## Penn's Woods

mapman:cz said:


> Guys, talking about weird signs  I'm searching for photos of "no gps" resp. "use of gps forbidden" sign. I've seen that in Belgium so far, do you have that also in other countries? (I assume it's being used during major roadworks and thus temporary re-routing of some directions).


More and more US states are passing laws prohibiting cell-phone use or texting while driving. Permanently - nothing to do with road works. Is that what you mean?

I just searched in Google Images "No cell phones while driving sign" - without the quotation marks. Got lots of examples, although not many on roads.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ He/she said GPS (satellite navigation-global positioning system)


----------



## Botev1912

This is in Nevada


----------



## Zagor666




----------



## Schwarzpunkt

*Linz (A) - footpath of the future*










Transtation:
footpath of the future
Test Track
old and others slow
young and others fast
Please get in lane


----------



## bogdymol

Romania: 









via


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Someone turned the sign I guess...


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands*


----------



## Blaskovitz

Mr_Dru said:


> *The Netherlands*



In Poland we have this signs with Squirrels


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Mr_Dru said:


> *The Netherlands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that frog doing? Washing it's face, or yawning... :?


----------



## Penn's Woods

"maart-mei" means March to May (and 19.00 -7.00 h would be 7 p.m. to 7 a.m.), so maybe they're migrating during the evenings and overnight in the spring? One of our Dutch-speakers can tell us what "paddentrek" is, but literally it would be something like "path walk"....


----------



## ed110220

Penn's Woods said:


> "maart-mei" means March to May (and 19.00 -7.00 h would be 7 p.m. to 7 a.m.), so maybe they're migrating during the evenings and overnight in the spring? One of our Dutch-speakers can tell us what "paddentrek" is, but literally it would be something like "path walk"....


Surely it refers to frog migration?


----------



## Triple C

I shared this, because the Interchange cross signs aren't official in Turkey (I see another one on Denizli also);


----------



## zwanneman2

Penn's Woods said:


> "maart-mei" means March to May (and 19.00 -7.00 h would be 7 p.m. to 7 a.m.), so maybe they're migrating during the evenings and overnight in the spring? One of our Dutch-speakers can tell us what "paddentrek" is, but literally it would be something like "path walk"....


Pad can mean path, but can also mean toad. Trek can mean pull, but can also mean migration. "Paddentrek" can thus means pulling of paths, migration of paths, pulling of toads or migration of toads. You decide what is meant here.


----------



## quadi

Belgium: (i don't think it's fake...)¨


----------



## Penn's Woods

zwanneman2 said:


> Pad can mean path, but can also mean toad. Trek can mean pull, but can also mean migration. "Paddentrek" can thus means pulling of paths, migration of paths, pulling of toads or migration of toads. You decide what is meant here.


Hence, "paddenstoel"!

Dank je wel!


----------



## Penn's Woods

quadi said:


> Belgium: (i don't think it's fake...)¨


We Flemings take the low road,
You Walloons take the high road,
And we'll be in Brussels before you!

Seriously, that is just bizarre. Any idea where it was taken?


----------



## Penn's Woods

ed110220 said:


> Surely it refers to frog migration?


"Seekoeie" = sea-cows?
I believe "hippopotamus," etymologically, means "river-horse."

[Damn. Three posts in a row. Which is what happens when you wake up, check the forums, start at the most recent message, and react one at a time. Sorry mods, please fix if you must....]


----------



## quadi

> Seriously, that is just bizarre. Any idea where it was taken?


I think it's taken in Tubize (Tubeke in Dutch), a community in Wallonia with 22000 habitants at about 20 kilometers (off course) in the south west of Brussels.


----------



## Zagor666

Once i saw in Germany a Frogsign with a green frog on the table :cheers:i am not sure if i took a picture,i have a look-today is the last day of my vacation anyway :bash:


----------



## aswnl

zwanneman2 said:


> Pad can mean path, but can also mean toad. Trek can mean pull, but can also mean migration. "Paddentrek" can thus means pulling of paths, migration of paths, pulling of toads or migration of toads. You decide what is meant here.


First two of them would have been "padentrek". So the choice becomes easier and easier...


----------



## aswnl

Penn's Woods said:


> "Seekoeie" = sea-cows?
> I believe "hippopotamus," etymologically, means "river-horse."


Remember Afrikaans is not the same as Dutch.
"Zeekoeien" in Dutch are _manatees_.
"Seekoeie" in Afrikaans are _nijlpaarden_ in Dutch - i.e. _hippos_ in English. (and yes, nijlpaarden means literally "Nile-horses" :lol: )


----------



## Fargo Wolf

I think it was just a mistake and it should read as 9.5 Km, not 9,550 Km.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Fargo Wolf said:


> I think it was just a mistake and it should read as 9.5 Km, not 9,550 Km.


In most of Europe, a comma in a number is like a decimal point, so 9,550 would actually be right (assuming Spain follows that practice), it's just carried out to three decimal places.


----------



## Boltzman

In Spain a decimal-comma is use rather than a decimal-point.

Anyway, the signal looks quite old; C-xxx roads doesn't exist in Andalusia region anymore. The present signage would be A-xxx (A stands for Andalusia, not autovía nor autopista). I would think it's a road ending in a dam (so distance to the closing point is well-known), the dam being built after the road, so water finally covers the road.


----------



## alserrod

I studied part of a technical career as Erasmus. One teacher took advice about the use of comma instead of a point (and upside down) by several foreing students including myself. He said he had no problem if using them but he required to separate correctly numbers and decimals to avoid confusions.
Operating on-line with my bank, they require to write numbers with point for thousands and comma for eurocents to avoid mistakes. Should you do not write it, you are requested to review the ammount and write again or correct it (and points for thousands and commas for cents)


Boltzman: About C-XXX..... could it be an old numeration?. A looooooot of years ago, after the national roads you had the "Shire roads" (carreteras comarcales). They were written as C-XXX and used the same criteria than national roads (first digit 1 to 6 depending of the zone, etc...).

They are not further used but maybe somewhere it keeps an old name of road.


----------



## Boltzman

Yeah, it's an old "carretera comarcal" sign. It was the road Villanueva del Duque (Córdoba province) to Tharsis (Huelva province). It's a long stretch (some 300 km) at the south of Sierra Morena range, so no idea where exactly this pic was taken (it's 30 km from Aracena at its closest point).

You can try the most accurate rout at present on Google Maps. Just go from Villanueva del Duque to Peñarroya-Pueblonuevo, then to Cazalla de la Sierra, then to El Ronquillo, then to Nerva, to Calañas and finally to Tharsis.

Old C-421 road was split in mid-90's into several regional roads: present-day A-430, A-449, A-447, A-432, A-476, A-478, A-475 roads, although some stretches differ.


----------



## Arbenit

No trucks, no tanks


----------



## alserrod

The horizontal bar should mean... "Do not cross without stopping" for trucks and tanks (as the custom border signal or the toll motorway signal)


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:nuts:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ld:


----------



## Peines

I love the simplicity of this sing… and *I think it's only found in Spain*…








"Start Obligation of put the headlights on" _"Empieza la Obligación de llevar puestas las luces de cruce"_









"End of obligation of put the headlights on, if don't necessary" _"Fin de la obligación de llevar las luces de cruce, si no son necesarias_

SIMPLE

*You can find this sing in Tunnels and Carparks/Parkings* arround Spain, also, *in some streets*.

And it's very clear, all cars use this symbol to mark headlights…









*
THE PROBLEM:

Foreign Tourists NEVER PUT THE HEADLIGHTS* *ON*. Then they get huge fines. (Typical of British tourists in Spain :bash


----------



## DanielFigFoz

A slightly different sign is used in Portugal, but I doubt that its ever enforced, and many people ignore it


----------



## Norsko

^^I actually once saw that circular one in Prague, down by the river side I think...


----------



## Corvinus

Always funny: the "don't turn right" in front of an acceleration lane merging
(this one taken on Corsica island).


----------



## DSzumaher

@Peines You reminded me of the situation in Luxembourg:
"End of obligation of put the headlights on" or "Put the headlights on prohibited"?









The answer seems clear, but is it sure?


----------



## Arbenit

Verso said:


> Somewhere in Kosovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6079919
> 
> :shifty:


NATO troops in Kosovo, when deployed in Kosovo in 1999, have named certain roads/routes with the name of animals. Elephant, Lion, Snake etc. This sign shows to the NATO vehicle drivers that in this direction goes "Lion Route".


----------



## Peines

Madrid Motorway signs… :nuts:


----------



## italystf

gino lo spazzino said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ld:


Translation: Elderly people on the carriaggeway, reduce your speed!


----------



## nenea_hartia

^ Almost the same in Scotland:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ And what should you do when you see that sign? Don't use your horn because you might cause an heart attack?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Thats a commons in the UK. Its like the warning children sign, but for old people


----------



## CNGL

Peines said:


> Madrid Motorway signs… :nuts:


That is :crazy:. 14 numbers in a single gate. The max I have seen is 8. That's the Eisenhower interchange in Eastern Madrid, M-14 with E90.
PS: the number that is cut-off, is M-12.


----------



## Peines

CNGL said:


> That is :crazy:. 14 numbers in a single gate. The max I have seen is 8. That's the Eisenhower interchange in Eastern Madrid, M-14 with E90.
> PS: the number that is cut-off, is M-12.


Well, could be worse… :troll:


----------



## italystf

Corvinus said:


> Always funny: the "don't turn right" in front of an acceleration lane merging
> (this one taken on Corsica island).


Does this signs still esist in France? In Italy was abolished, together with many other changes, with the highway code reform in 1992.
And since when there is a motorway in Corsica?


----------



## italystf

Peines said:


> Well, could be worse… :troll:


In Italy we often see the sign "tutte le direzioni", it's not weird. IMHO they should write it both in local language and in English, otherwise it would be useless to foreigns.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

italystf said:


> Does this signs still esist in France? In Italy was abolished, together with many other changes, with the highway code reform in 1992.
> And since when there is a motorway in Corsica?


There isn't a motorway on Corsica, but that doesn't mean that there isn't a dual carriageway


----------



## Peines

italystf said:


> In Italy we often see the sign "tutte le direzioni", it's not weird. IMHO they should write it both in local language and in English, otherwise it would be useless to foreigns.


But is M-30 (Madrid). *Lots of comedians talks a lot about M-30 like how the people get lost in there…!! :lol:*

For that reason, "[M-30] All directions" is weird…!


----------



## Peines

DanielFigFoz said:


> There isn't a motorway on Corsica, but that doesn't mean that there isn't a dual carriageway


I see that in Morocco…!


----------



## Stainless

nenea_hartia said:


> ^ Almost the same in Scotland:


Can you get out of that one way street safely when there is a bus at that stop?


----------



## nenea_hartia

Stainless said:


> Can you get out of that one way street safely when there is a bus at that stop?


:lol: Good question.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Probably not, you just have to wait I guess


----------



## nenea_hartia

Scotland again:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Thats normal in the UK too


----------



## nenea_hartia

DanielFigFoz said:


> Thats normal in the UK too


I love UK signage. It's so clear that even the most blind or stupid driver will know what to do.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Those particular signs are put up when you're meant to stop before the light, such as there, sometimes they're further back


----------



## g.spinoza

I found some weird signs on some Autobahn here in Germany: "mindestens halber tacho". I had literally no idea on what did they mean until I surfed the web. Basically it's a rule of thumb saying that braking distance should be (in meters) half of the velocity (in km/h). 

I find this 1-unclear for foreigner, 2-unclear for locals, 3-wrong, since braking distance increases with the square of the velocity, not with the velocity itself.


----------



## Penn's Woods

italystf said:


> Translation: Elderly people on the carriaggeway, reduce your speed!


Why should elderly people slow down? [joking]


----------



## Penn's Woods

DanielFigFoz said:


> Thats a commons in the UK. Its like the warning children sign, but for old people


Hyacinth: Mind the old lady on the pavement. 
Richard: I'm not going on the pavement. 
Hyacinth: Supposing she suddenly leaps off. 
Richard: How many old ladies *do* make sudden leaps?

Brits, or American PBS fans, of a certain age or of a certain taste in TV may remember this....


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Keeping up Appearances? Hyacinth isn't a common name.

I am too young to remember the original run, but there are repeats quite often


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Of course! A classic. (Since you posted, I found the exact quote on line and fixed my post. Everything's on line now. Bloody brilliant, the Internet....)


----------



## Tom 958

I was driving on I-285 west of Atlanta yesterday, and the changeable message sign said:

EXIT 10
6 MILES
TRAVEL TIME 4-6 MINUTES​
Hmm... isn't six miles in four minutes 90 mph/145 kph?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it's based on actual traffic speed. i.e. most people were driving too fast


----------



## Suissetralia

Phil_Oz said:


> (Yes, they are interesting to pass/get passed by);


They are really scary. I remember passing by plenty of those trucks going to Port Hedland... big trucks with up to 4 trailers completely full of iron. I can't imagine what could happen on a collision of one of those trucks driving at high speed and weighting so much.


----------



## italystf

I wonder how people manage to read them while driving:








Near Pistoia, Italy








Somewhere in Ireland


----------



## bogdymol

Turn left for the Secret Nuclear Bunker and don't tell anyone that you know this from me. It's supposed to be a secret


----------



## CNGL

I have read about it before. It's exactly here. It is actually a museum .

Today I made a photo to a 25 km/h limit sign :nuts:. I will post the photo when I have time.


----------



## F81

Marmox said:


> ​


Road signs edited by Clet Abraham in Turin using stickers...


----------



## italystf

bycicle path in Latisana, northern Italy:lol:

























































source:http://www.latisana.it/


----------



## bogdymol

^^ You think that's bad? Bike path in Timisoara, Romania:



gattone said:


> Enjoy the ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hotnews.ro/hotreporter-2011-09-10068216-pista-biciclete-stop-fata-stalpului.htm


----------



## xrtn2

^^ in brazilian standard :lol:


----------



## x-type

CNGL said:


> Today I made a photo to a 25 km/h limit sign :nuts:. I will post the photo when I have time.


you can still find quite often in France 45 km/h limits


----------



## CNGL

bogdymol said:


> ^^ You think that's bad? Bike path in Timisoara, Romania:


I have to find that bunch of photos of that really crazy bike path in Malaga, Spain...

Edit: Found it: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23617468&postcount=177 (Spanish).

Some others:
Salamanca. Be careful, don't lose the head :lol::


















Zaragoza:


----------



## Peguin21795

italystf said:


> I wonder how people manage to read them while driving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near Pistoia, Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Ireland


I find those signs very informative for people like me! :banana:


----------



## pikopancho

And one from Namibia (Lonely Planet's Signspotting)


----------



## italystf

pikopancho said:


> And one from Namibia (Lonely Planet's Signspotting)


Thanks, municipality for that sign. Without it I wouldn't know there is sand here:lol:


----------



## Corvinus

Parking in Zug (CH) :nuts:
Neatly organized, eh?

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8. A blue zone sign: if allowed parking time not explicitly stated, it is one hour. These parking lots are free within the allowed time.









9. Bicycles are not exempt :lol:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Europe uses symbols, understandable to everyone, eh? ;-)


----------



## Peines

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Europe uses symbols, understandable to everyone, eh? ;-)


Well… I'm Spanish and I have no idea of German and I understand all of those symbols and requirements. One for park-meter, other for "no parking" (but is allowed to stop the car), other for "no parking" because is a private parking space…

…plus, the park-meter spaces zone symbol is not the same as the Spanish version… and the system is no the same between E and CH. When I stayed in Swissland, the french part, I remember to use a system based on the number position of the space you use -ex: 1 chf to space 16-.

If you think what happen in Europe if all the traffic sings are like USA, without symbols, you should need 4 languages in a single country to say "no parking but is allowed to stop the car here for a while"… :banana:


----------



## Yetzirah231

Well here we do everything in at least 3 languages:

This one I like, looks friendly:









It realy means that worker-trucks might enter the trafficlanes from the right.

This one is mean:








Meaning: passway for disabled people this way...

This one is complicated, but only for Debt Bathers:


----------



## nerdly_dood

Yetzirah231 said:


> This one I like, looks friendly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It realy means that worker-trucks might enter the trafficlanes from the right.


We sometimes have a sign that says "TRUCKS ENTERING HIGHWAY" that we can actually understand. :lol:


----------



## Djurizmo

In Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Yetzirah231 said:


> Well here we do everything in at least 3 languages:
> 
> This one I like, looks friendly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It realy means that worker-trucks might enter the trafficlanes from the right.
> 
> This one is mean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning: passway for disabled people this way...
> 
> This one is complicated, but only for Debt Bathers:


The first one appears to be a roadworks sign. I think it means tat trucks are entering the roadway from the works area.

The second one should just have the handicap logo and the arrow for direction. Putting "Disabled Access" underneath the logo along with the arrow would also work.

The third one, I'm not even sure what they are trying to say. I think it might be at a swimming pool, going by instruction 1.


Djurizmo said:


> In Belgrade, Serbia


No overtaking? No overtaking parked cars? :nuts: :lol:


----------



## italystf

Bridge over Cellina river in Barcis (PN):










Only lighter cars can cross it!


----------



## MattiG

For bicycles etc less than 4000 kg only.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Fargo Wolf said:


> The first one appears to be a roadworks sign. I think it means tat trucks are entering the roadway from the works area.
> 
> The second one should just have the handicap logo and the arrow for direction. Putting "Disabled Access" underneath the logo along with the arrow would also work.
> 
> The third one, I'm not even sure what they are trying to say. I think it might be at a swimming pool, going by instruction 1.


The poster did explain that


----------



## roofromoz

What else can you do?! :nuts:

This is located at Wetherill Park in the western suburbs of Sydney.


----------



## Godius

^^

They probably meant this:









Or not?


----------



## Penn's Woods

italystf said:


> Bridge over Cellina river in Barcis (PN):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only lighter cars can cross it!


Buongiorno. What's "PN" (An Italian province, I assume, but I don't know them.)



roofromoz said:


> What else can you do?! :nuts:
> 
> This is located at Wetherill Park in the western suburbs of Sydney.


I'm wondering if that was actually put up by the owner of the house, who's occasionally had a drunk, or otherwise-distracted person, drive onto his yard.... Is that bit of red right above the sign a reflector?


----------



## x-type

Penn's Woods said:


> Buongiorno. What's "PN" (An Italian province, I assume, but I don't know them.)


yep, Pordenone. it is in Friuli Venezia Giulia. 
one interesting thing - i was in Pordenone last week, came from direction Trieste. we have entered Veneto on A4, but soon we entered back to Friuli Venezia Giulia at A28


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> yep, Pordenone. it is in Friuli Venezia Giulia.
> one interesting thing - i was in Pordenone last week, came from direction Trieste. we have entered Veneto on A4, but soon we entered back to Friuli Venezia Giulia at A28


When you drove from Trieste to Pordenone, you crossed the regional border 6 times, not 2. Check carefully the map near Latisana and Portogruaro.
However, those situations are fairly common in Italy: for example the A1, crosses the Emilia Romagna-Tuscany and Umbria-Lazio borders several times.


----------



## CNGL

Now I'm seeing my Italian road maps and I discovered that on our way to Jesolo I entered Treviso province only for exit the A57! But if I continued to, lets say, Caorle, I would have crossed the TV/VE border up to 10 times!


----------



## Verso

Penn's Woods said:


> Is that bit of red right above the sign a reflector?


I think it's a sign, but I don't know what it says.


----------



## italystf

CNGL said:


> Now I'm seeing my Italian road maps and I discovered that on our way to Jesolo I entered Treviso province only for exit the A57! But if I continued to, lets say, Caorle, I would have crossed the TV/VE border up to 10 times!


Check the SR53 Portogruaro - Vicenza. It runs all the way in Veneto except some 500 meters in Friuli - Venezia Giulia. There are no signs.
http://maps.google.it/maps?hl=it&su...sb&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl
The SR53 doesn't appear in the list of Friuli - Venezia Giulia's roads and provably even this short section is managed by Veneto (it's a regional road).


----------



## x-type

italystf said:


> When you drove from Trieste to Pordenone, you crossed the regional border 6 times, not 2. Check carefully the map near Latisana and Portogruaro.
> However, those situations are fairly common in Italy: for example the A1, crosses the Emilia Romagna-Tuscany and Umbria-Lazio borders several times.


i doubt that Google Maps are right regarding the border bear A4's bridge over Tagliamento. the other one near A28 seems to be logical (follows edges of fields or some channels).

this on A1 - as far as i remember, those borders between Lazio and Umbria are even signed each time. it was kinda confusing. (i was also confused wha we had to cross over Tevere 9 times between Orvieto and Roma :nuts:


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> i doubt that Google Maps are right regarding the border bear A4's bridge over Tagliamento. the other one near A28 seems to be logical (follows edges of fields or some channels).
> :nuts:


Google maps is accurate in this case: Tagliamento doesn't always match with regional border because its flow changed during centuries.
Check near the village of Marinella, just north of Bibione: there are 3 or 4 homes in Friuli accessible by road only from Veneto because they're in the other side of the river.
Although unrelated with Tagliamento, you should check also Suzzolins and Mussons, two villages split in two by the regional border (in some places one side of a street is in a region and the other in in the other!). And, also in this case, no google mistakes, just weird reality.


----------



## CasaMor

*Saudi Arabia*


----------



## Switek

*PL*










Beware pedophile!!!


----------



## Spookvlieger

Found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456855


----------



## italystf

CasaMor said:


> *Saudi Arabia*


I remember have seen that sign somewhere on the net. This sign isn't funny at all but is a sad example of dumbness and close-mindness of dictatorshpis and religious extremism. But I wonder how can they recognize if someone is Muslim or not. Passports, IDs and other papers don't show religion faith!

By the way such discriminatory signs existed in South Africa until early 90s:


----------



## eskandarany

The sign is due to religious reasons which all muslims agree on, for once, not the craziness of ME govt.
Makkah is an exceptional city, more holy to muslims than the vatican is for catholics, and it is very explicit in the Islamic tradition that Makkah is only for muslims. If you are curious why I'm sure you can look further into it.
But there are defined city limits and that is the only place I am aware of where only muslims are allowed in.
However, I have heard of christian monasteries in Ethiopia where no women are allowed

As for how to determine religion, I think many countries' passports state religion. If your country's passport doesn't, you require extra papers.


----------



## italystf

eskandarany said:


> But there are defined city limits and that is the only place I am aware of where only muslims are allowed in.


Also Medina, another holy city in Saudi Arabia.



eskandarany said:


> However, I have heard of christian monasteries in Ethiopia where no women are allowed


Also in Mount Athos (Greece) that is quite incredible since is in a democratic EU country. But maybe it is a private land and their owners (monks) have the right to decide who is welcomed here and who not. But not allowing non Muslims entering the whole urban area (and not just only holy sites) is just crazy fondamentalism and pure discrimination, at least for open-minded western people.
Are there border point while entering Saudi holy cities?


----------



## Palance

Mount Athos seems to be allowed for women anyway:









As I understand the last sentence correctly, naked women *are* allowed


----------



## GROBIN

^^

@*Peines*

It means "beware ! On this junction, people crash !" :lol: ("Cuidado! En esta intersección, ocurren accidentes")



italystf said:


> Orino = I urinate


This one is the best one :lol:
The _Bastardo_ pic had already been posted.


----------



## Peines

GROBIN said:


> ^^
> 
> @*Peines*
> 
> It means "beware ! On this junction, people crash !" :lol: ("Cuidado! En esta intersección, ocurren accidentes")


No se hablar Castellano, vamos, ni tan siquiera leerlo… :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## bogdymol




----------



## Corvinus

Bregenz (A): Lane selector sign with only decals and arrows


----------



## italystf

Wuerzburg - Frankfurt motorway (Germany): keep the rest area clean









French rest area: your objects may be stolen









Pasvik valley, Norway









Norway









Amsterdam









Croatia









Trondheim (Norway): empty your car before thieves would do it









Vienna









Pietralcina (BN, southern italy) where Saint Pio was born. It says "no parking except the priest"



























No transit except autorized. The satnav route is wrong.









Mazzini street isn't a landfill! You're porks!









Pink parking for women only. Gentlemen would respect it.


















Somewhere in Italy









Near North Cape









Patagonia









Treviso (Italy)









Milan









Dumping trash and debris forbidden









Trail near Pesek, Trieste: it's not a WC, a bit of civilty please!









Villaggio del Pescatore, near Trieste: no car wash allowed









Purga means laxative in Italian









Danger: falling chestnuts during autumn









Don't feed hogskins:


















Drive carefully: in this town we haven't population in excess:









I-SLO border 1 meter ahead









Don't break my windshield: my stereo had already been stolen


----------



## GROBIN

^^ Somewhere in Spain :nuts: (btw: _Alcantarilla_ means sewer :lol:









^^Nowe Rumunki (“new Romanian girls”) & just below “touristic & rest resort”










^^ From Warmia & Masuria region, Poland
Clockwise:
1)	Raj = Paradise
2)	Wenecja = Venice
3)	Żabi Róg = The horn of the frog (I know this small village as I spent some 2 weeks in neighboring Florczaki)
4)	Zezuj = “please squint”
5)	Ameryka = America
6)	Rączki = small hands










^^Did you ever see a boar (sanglier) like on the pic ? 









^^ I know the name of this Hungarian village will make Poles on this thread laugh  (nagi kutas = nude prick)









^^ Japanese sign. No comment.









^^ Good sign !


----------



## Corvinus

A 270 degrees turning sign in Budapest. Quite unusual.
The numbers represent national roads and motorways the sign is leading to.


----------



## Peines

GROBIN said:


> ^^ Somewhere in Spain :nuts: (btw: _Alcantarilla_ means sewer :lol:


Here… http://g.co/maps/bnrtk "Las Torres de Cotillas, Murcia, Spain" 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
…Las Torres de Cotillas… means… Gossip Towers :nuts: :lol:


----------



## ea1969

Corvinus said:


> A 270 degrees turning sign in Budapest. Quite unusual.
> The numbers represent national roads and motorways the sign is leading to.


It may make you feeling a bit dizzy.


----------



## Corvinus

The common shape of street name signs in Budapest.
They indicate the district (here, the 14th), the area name within the district (here, Istvánmező), the street name and a range of house numbers as a guidance.

A house number 1 going from "sub-numbers" 1/a to 1/j is uncommon and weird, though.


----------



## g.spinoza

Contradictory signs in Brescia:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:bash:


----------



## bogdymol

AFAIK the first one tells you to go straight ahead, and the second on to turn right *before* you reach the sign... so you can go straight ahead while passing the first one, and turn right exactly after it :troll:


----------



## bogdymol




----------



## roofromoz

These signs are common in Tasmania:


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ I thought Australia used imperial units...


----------



## Corvinus

Hungarian "buckle up!" poster along M7 motorway. The represented word "Véd" means "It protects".


----------



## roofromoz

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ I thought Australia used imperial units...


Australia has been using metric since the 1970s. There are remnant signs (some that have been retained for heritage purposes, others because they're just still there) that use miles though.


----------



## Corvinus

Auxiliary sign with tiny letters in front of some road works in Keszthely, Hungary. One has to stop to get the information from it ...


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Cool sign :lol:

bonus: it looks like a second-hand express way sign repainted


----------



## Corvinus

"Except" in four languages in this sign in Budapest.

Russian is not that surprising, as this busy square was named Moscow Square (_Moszkva tér_) before, while its present name is _Széll Kálmán tér_.


----------



## User-_

Somewhere in hungary.


----------



## sirfreelancealot

This is my favourite which I spotted in Woolacombe, Devon, UK.

Look very carefully at the use of English and it gives the sign an entirely different and comical meaning!!!










Personnel Ablutions = washing or purifying your employees!!!! I think the engineers at Devon need English lessons.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ What's wrong with sleeping in a parking lot?

You go on a long journey, and after several hours you feel tired and pull over in a parking lot to have a nap in your car instead of driving without stopping and having an accident...


----------



## italystf

bogdymol said:


> ^^ What's wrong with sleeping in a parking lot?
> 
> You go on a long journey, and after several hours you feel tired and pull over in a parking lot to have a nap in your car instead of driving without stopping and having an accident...


Maybe they want keep away undesirable people such gypsies, prostitutes, drug pushers, etc... In many places, expecially urban areas, camping and long-term parking outside designated areas aren't allowed for this reason.


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> ^^ What's wrong with sleeping in a parking lot?
> 
> You go on a long journey, and after several hours you feel tired and pull over in a parking lot to have a nap in your car instead of driving without stopping and having an accident...


They want you to go to a hotel where you pay for sleeping and eating.


----------



## Corvinus

> Maybe they want keep away undesirable people such gypsies, prostitutes, drug pushers, etc... In many places, expecially urban areas, camping and long-term parking outside designated areas aren't allowed for this reason.





> They want you to go to a hotel where you pay for sleeping and eating.


These are the likely reasons ...

(I guess also the prohibition of liquids on board an aircraft is not (only) about liquid explosives threats, but also about having to buy your beverages at the airport or in the aircraft. Or the "not drinking water" signs in ski station bathrooms ==> "go and buy something to drink!")


----------



## g.spinoza

Corvinus said:


> These are the likely reasons ...
> 
> (I guess also the prohibition of liquids on board an aircraft is not (only) about liquid explosives threats, but also about having to buy your beverages at the airport or in the aircraft. Or the "not drinking water" signs in ski station bathrooms ==> "go and buy something to drink!")


I took a Japanese domestic flight once, from Tokyo to Matsuyama. They let bring onboard all kinds of liquids, without problems. The "explosive threats" is just an excuse, in the rest of the world.


----------



## Chilio

Sleeping to cause breech of the peace? Possible if you're snoring too loud


----------



## italystf

Attus said:


> They want you to go to a hotel where you pay for sleeping and eating.


Making an official municipal law only to please a certain category of citzens (in this case hotel and restaurant owners) isn't IMHO very democratic. However those kind of rules seems widespread because municipalities always want to please who bring money to the town.
If I go to a place I should be allowed to chose what buy, where eat and where stay. If someone sleeps (at own risk) on a beach or in a park without disturbing nobody and put trash in bins nobody is damaged except hotelkeepers. But this behavior is still illegal in many places expecially popular turistic towns.



g.spinoza said:


> I took a Japanese domestic flight once, from Tokyo to Matsuyama. They let bring onboard all kinds of liquids, without problems. The "explosive threats" is just an excuse, in the rest of the world.


How many years ago? Thie liquid ban on aircraft was indroduced in 2006.


----------



## g.spinoza

italystf said:


> How many years ago? Thie liquid ban on aircraft was indroduced in 2006.


2009.


----------



## italystf

Well, sometimes checks aren't done properly, expecially on domestic flights. I've heard about people hiding a laptop and other items under their coats to have their luggage lighter and don't pay extra and they hadn't been cauch. It was a low cost flight between Bari and Venice. And there is nothing to laugh about: if they didn't find a laptop, it would be the same if it was a weapon.
About beverage bottles: they could ask you to drink a bit to proof that it's not a poison, but this would be against their business.


----------



## legolego

Italy - Autostrada A21 - near Voghera exit - *45°* Parallel North


----------



## g.spinoza

italystf said:


> Well, sometimes checks aren't done properly, expecially on domestic flights. I've heard about people hiding a laptop and other items under their coats to have their luggage lighter and don't pay extra and they hadn't been cauch. It was a low cost flight between Bari and Venice. And there is nothing to laugh about: if they didn't find a laptop, it would be the same if it was a weapon.
> About beverage bottles: they could ask you to drink a bit to proof that it's not a poison, but this would be against their business.


In Japan they took my water bottle and put it into a machine to "check" if there was some substance in it. I know that such machine doesn't exist, and I think this show was just to reassure the people.


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> In Japan they took my water bottle and put it into a machine to "check" if there was some substance in it. I know that such machine doesn't exist, and I think this show was just to reassure the people.


Once in Catania airport they took my bag for a so called "dust check" (controllo delle polveri). They examinated the bag for a couple of seconds with a sort of thing and they said OK. Off course it was a fake check, that bag could be filled with cocaine and they would never notice it.


----------



## x-type

last summer i had an internal flight inside Croatia (Zagreb - Zadar). i was carrying few electronic devices in my bag, among which electronic tolling device  (my car was waiting me in Zadar) and dinosaur toy (favourite toy of my nephew who forgot it)   they didn't expect anything suspicious, so they were very surprised whan saw a lot of batteries on scanner and called me back to identify those devices. when i opened the bag, sympathic older officer has burst himself out laughing when he realized that i am not a terrorist and what amount of stupid things one can have in his bag


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Once in Frankfurt my baggage was checked by a very frightening big big guy. He barked at me something in German but I was too frightened to answer (and didn't understand German at the time)... he took my backpack and took out everything (I mean, everything)... I had a bunch of receipts from hotels and restaurants (I was on business trip, so I had to keep those for reimbursement) and he scrolled through every one of them, he even took out the book I was reading at the time, "The Silmarillion", and started reading a couple of pages... and it was in Italian!
15 minutes later I was released, and a big "vaffanculo" came out of my mouth...


----------



## bogdymol

x-type said:


> last summer i had an internal flight inside Croatia (Zagreb - Zadar). i was carrying few electronic devices in my bag, among which electronic tolling device  (my car was waiting me in Zadar) and dinosaur toy (favourite toy of my nephew who forgot it)   they didn't expect anything suspicious, so they were very surprised whan saw a lot of batteries on scanner and called me back to identify those devices. when i opened the bag, sympathic older officer has burst himself out laughing when he realized that i am not a terrorist and what amount of stupid things one can have in his bag


If sum up the road to the airport, time you spend before the flight in the airport, the flight itself, waiting for the bag at Zadar airport, road to wherever you were going... isn't it faster by car or bus?


----------



## x-type

bogdymol said:


> If sum up the road to the airport, time you spend before the flight in the airport, the flight itself, waiting for the bag at Zadar airport, road to wherever you were going... isn't it faster by car or bus?


it is, but plane was, believe or not, cheaper. 
bus? iyyyyy... i travel by bus only when i need to. and plane was maybe some 15-20€ more expensive.
and as i told - i had a ride back, so i needed one way ticket.


----------



## Corvinus

"City of bad roads" - photo posted in the Chisinău thread


----------



## Peines

Meanwhile between Láchar y Valderrubio (Granada, Spain)…










…Can anyone translate this into English…? :nuts:

P.D.: Despacio = Slow, Coño = pussy…


----------



## bogdymol

Maybe there are hookers there and you have to drive slow not to hit them :dunno:


----------



## mappero

^^ It's mean: "Slow down asshole!"
We cannot use translators for this kind expressions my friends!


----------



## DanielFigFoz

'Slow down you ****' is more literal I think


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

bogdymol said:


> Maybe there are hookers there and you have to drive slow not to hit them :dunno:


I actually lol 'd :lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Fake?


----------



## Chilio

Only 24 destinations? I suppose there should be a parking / rest area in front of the sign, so the drivers can stop and read it?


----------



## x-type

time to repost my photo:


----------



## bogdymol

Chilio said:


> Only 24 destinations? I suppose there should be a parking / rest area in front of the sign, so the drivers can stop and read it?


I'm too lazy to count them


----------



## Fargo Wolf

italystf said:


> Pasvik valley, Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near North Cape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's so strange about the bear sign and the moose sign? :?


----------



## Chilio

bogdymol said:


> I'm too lazy to count them


At x-type's picture they are about 56 
But the difference is - on the one with 24 it is supposed drivers will read them while driving, on the other with 56 - they are supposed to be read by pedestrians, who can quite easily stop without causing trouble for others.


----------



## g.spinoza

Fargo Wolf said:


> italystf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pasvik valley, Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near North Cape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's so strange about the bear sign and the moose sign? :?
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange because in the rest of the world animals in signs are just generic. In Italy, and I guess in most of Europe, there are two such signs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaning respectively "danger - wild animals" and "danger - domestic animals". It does not mean that only deers and cows can be on the road.
Click to expand...


----------



## italystf

I found it in Teglio Veneto (VE):
beware of ducks


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Until some years ago, in Castelplanio (AN), where I was born and raised, there was a "attraversamento ricci" sign (hedgehog crossing).

Of corse this sign, and yours, are illegal.


----------



## MattiG

Fargo Wolf said:


> It's strange because in the rest of the world animals in signs are just generic. In Italy, and I guess in most of Europe, there are two such signs:


Well, well... I do not think this is absolutely correct, but it depends on the circumstances.

The Vienna Convention on Road Signs and Signals states the following: "Warning of a section of road on which there is a particular danger of animals crossing shall be given by a symbol representing the silhouette of the animal, domestic or wild, *most frequently encountered*, such as symbol A, 15a for a domestic animal and symbol A, 15b for a wild animal."

As the elks are very common in Scandinavia, it is rather natural to display the symbol of an elk. The assortment varies across countries. For instance, Sweden has seven official variants: elk, deer, cow, horse, reindeer, sheep and wild boar.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Chilio said:


> Only 24 destinations? I suppose there should be a parking / rest area in front of the sign, so the drivers can stop and read it?


I don't think that its a government made sign though, because it says 'km'


----------



## dj4life

I also have seen pictures with more weird signs in Sweden. For instance: 'OBS! Lekande katter!' ('Attention! Playing cats!'). I will try to ifnd a picture of this one.


----------



## g.spinoza

Why "originally posted by Fargo Wolf"? I posted it!



MattiG said:


> Well, well... I do not think this is absolutely correct, but it depends on the circumstances.
> 
> The Vienna Convention on Road Signs and Signals states the following: "Warning of a section of road on which there is a particular danger of animals crossing shall be given by a symbol representing the silhouette of the animal, domestic or wild, *most frequently encountered*, such as symbol A, 15a for a domestic animal and symbol A, 15b for a wild animal."
> 
> As the elks are very common in Scandinavia, it is rather natural to display the symbol of an elk. The assortment varies across countries. For instance, Sweden has seven official variants: elk, deer, cow, horse, reindeer, sheep and wild boar.


----------



## MattiG

g.spinoza said:


> Why "originally posted by Fargo Wolf"? I posted it!


Shit happens. Sorry.


----------



## Fenix_2007

Peines said:


> Meanwhile between Láchar y Valderrubio (Granada, Spain)…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …Can anyone translate this into English…? :nuts:
> 
> P.D.: Despacio = Slow, Coño = pussy…


Please...

It means "Slow down damn it !"


----------



## GEwinnen

Bus stop sign: Cementary - exit only :lol:

Some road signs from Germany:










Kotzen= puke










Pissen= pissing


----------



## Aokromes

Chilio said:


> This probably is fake?
> []http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/the_d9a125_2714192.jpg[/IMG]


No image here


----------



## Peines

In Alicante (Spain) we have this signs along the city for indicate the free spaces in some underground parking lots...


----------



## seem




----------



## scotdaliney

seem said:


>


Lol, hno: that can't be an accident. Someone in the signs dept has a warped sence of humour.


----------



## g.spinoza

Peines said:


> In Alicante (Spain) we have this signs along the city for indicate the free spaces in some underground parking lots...


Those are not unheard of. I think these signs are placed in all cities in the world.


----------



## g.spinoza

Yesterday in Sirmione (Garda Lake):









I think they forgot the "oven" part


----------



## b2ooo

A1 Motorway ALGERIA:


































Source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/509507...to_id=64726861


----------



## LMB

^^ those are really funny. I understand the ones with not throwing objects and taking a break when tired, but is sticking your head out of the window a national sport in Algeria?


----------



## Christophorus

That german school sign, does anyone know where it is located?


----------



## x-type

this one "ne pas se pencher en dehors du vehicule" i understod even without picture because it is written in the trains  (obviously here is written wrong because in our trains you will find "ne pas se pencher au dehors...")


----------



## g.spinoza

Nothing weird nor wonderful, but Province of Ancona (where my hometown is located) is renewing its entire set of road signs, and new ones always specify the road number (which is almost unheard of, at least in Italy):


----------



## Road_UK

seem said:


>


Somebody in Britain will want this sign back!


----------



## x-type

g.spinoza said:


>


----------



## g.spinoza

^^


g.spinoza said:


> Nothing weird nor wonderful, but Province of Ancona (where my hometown is located) *is renewing *its entire set of road signs, and new ones always specify the road number (which is almost unheard of, at least in Italy)


Give it time


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Christophorus said:


> That german school sign, does anyone know where it is located?


I think that's in South Africa


----------



## Corvinus

A wonderful sign: minimum speeds in the middle and fast lane on M3 motorway, Hungary.
Does anybody know of minimum-speed signs higher than 100km/h?


----------



## StefanoND

*I've never seen this sign anywhere but Canada. Have you seen it elsewhere?*


----------



## StefanoND

*I still don't get what a humped pelican crossing is, but I wonder what an unhumped one would look like?*









Taken in the Royal Borough of Greenwich, London, UK


----------



## Tom 958

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelican_crossing


----------



## Chilio

And "humped" refers to this:









This one has the traffic lights, so it's all about humped pelican crossing:









So the unhumped one is basically when the asphalt is flat


----------



## Ron2K

Road_UK said:


> Somebody in Britain will want this sign back!


That sign is actually in Tamboerskloof in my part of the world. 

There's quite a few of them though; not sure which one exactly that one is... but the Deutsche Schule Kapstadt (located here) is where those signs are pointing to.

(EDIT: Ah, it's here.)


----------



## x-type

Corvinus said:


> A wonderful sign: minimum speeds in the middle and fast lane on M3 motorway, Hungary.
> Does anybody know of minimum-speed signs higher than 100km/h?


Yep. In Italy they somewhere put 110km/h in left lane


----------



## Corvinus

x-type said:


> Yep. In Italy they somewhere put 110km/h in left lane


Hey, and I just discovered this Iraqi one with a minimum speed of 120km/h posted here.


----------



## LMB

Corvinus said:


> Hey, and I just discovered this Iraqi one with a minimum speed of 120km/h posted here.


There's 140 somewhere in Poland after a border crossing, and it's not the usual infoplate.


----------



## siamu maharaj

From Lower Topa


----------



## bogdymol

Corvinus said:


> Hey, and I just discovered this Iraqi one with a minimum speed of 120km/h posted here.


I think that you can't avoid all those mines at 120 km/h


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah but when they go off you are so fast they can't hurt you


----------



## bogdymol

I've just realised: this is the brand-new Iraqi way of making people drive correctly: if you go faster or slower than the maximum/minimum speed limits shown there you don't get a fine at home, but a mine will blow up. So you have to stick to drive legally


----------



## x-type

LMB said:


> There's 140 somewhere in Poland after a border crossing, and it's not the usual infoplate.


we are talking about minimal allowed speed, not maximal


----------



## g.spinoza

x-type said:


> Yep. In Italy they somewhere put 110km/h in left lane


Are you sure? I have always seen 90.


----------



## F81

g.spinoza said:


> Are you sure? I have always seen 90.


I think it's on the Milan-Bergamo stretch of A4, where the motorway widens to 4 lanes.

Leftmost lane, IIRC, has posted a minimum speed of 110 km/h, then 90 and 70 km/h.


----------



## x-type

i remember it at A4 before the age of passante di Mestre, just after toll station Venezia ovest. it was the first 3+3 motorway that i traveled on. it was in the year 1998.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ I'll check next drive I drive there. Hopefully not soon, I hate Milan-Bergamo section of A4. Darn, I hate the whole A4.


----------



## x-type

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ I'll check next drive I drive there. Hopefully not soon, I hate Milan-Bergamo section of A4. Darn, I hate the hole A4.


i have checked on Street View, it doesn't exist anymore. now there is only sign which prohibits traffic for lorries in left lane.

(edit: i traveled there for the first time in 1997)


----------



## Corvinus

Hungarian M3: 120km/h posted, with general limit of 130km/h. 










And the inverse: 130km/h posted, with general limit of 120km/h, on a Dutch motorway near Rotterdam:


----------



## italystf

Corvinus said:


> Hungarian M3: 120km/h posted, with general limit of 130km/h.
> 
> And the inverse: 130km/h posted, with general limit of 120km/h, on a Dutch motorway near Rotterdam:


The first is nothing exceptional, while the second is, because posted speed limits are usually lower or equal standard limits. In Italy you can't post a speed limit higher than the standard one.


----------



## Nima-Farid

It says Marg which means death in Persian (farsi) and therefore the sign says 1 km to death.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Is that the name of a town?


----------



## Nima-Farid

yeah. the name of the town is prnounced Merg. but that variation of مرگ is not common. so more than 90% would think of it as Marg.
here is an article in persian about the name of the village
http://www.hamshahrionline.ir/news-161654.aspx


----------



## Corvinus

italystf said:


> The first is nothing exceptional, while the second is, because posted speed limits are usually lower or equal standard limits. In Italy you can't post a speed limit higher than the standard one.


Concerning the first, I was just thinking, "will those 10km/h make a security difference?"
Maybe there are already plans in the drawer to rise the general limit to 140 or 150km/h (let's hope ), then limits of 120km/h would make some difference.
For the second, this surprised me as well - but then we learnt that the general limit in NL will be 130km/h soon. 
In Germany, there is some stretch limited to 140km/h, which also is problematic since that limit is higher than the general recommended limit of 130km/h.


----------



## Chilio

I've never seen 140 in Germany. It's been always 120 or no limit...


----------



## Corvinus

Chilio said:


> I've never seen 140 in Germany. It's been always 120 or no limit...


Hmmm then maybe the 140km/h limit has been discontinued again? Press news in the matter are from 2004, e.g.:
http://www.autokiste.de/psg/archiv/a.htm?id=3381

But 130km/h posted limits do exist, e.g. on parts of A6 between Mannheim and Saarbrücken.


----------



## Chilio

I don't say they don't exist  I just say I've never seen  
Germany has quite a huge motorway system, so I've seen only small part of the motorways there


----------



## bogdymol

Chilio said:


> I've never seen 140 in Germany. It's been always 120 or no limit...


I've seen some pics here on SSC some months ago with a posted 140 km/h speed limit in Germany (there was also one from a Bundesstraße, not a motorway).

Here is a weird speed limit sign that I found on the internet from Hamburg, Germany:


----------



## Road_UK

Chilio said:


> I don't say they don't exist  I just say I've never seen
> Germany has quite a huge motorway system, so I've seen only small part of the motorways there


Signposted limits in Germany on motorways include 50, 60, 70, 80, 100, 120, 130 and 140.


----------



## g.spinoza

bogdymol said:


> I've seen some pics here on SSC some months ago with a posted 140 km/h speed limit in Germany (there was also one from a Bundesstraße, not a motorway).
> 
> Here is a weird speed limit sign that I found on the internet from Hamburg, Germany:


Check this out, in Modena (but I have seen one in Bologna, too):


----------



## bogdymol

g.spinoza said:


> Check this out, in Modena (but I have seen one in Bologna, too):


Yeah, 5 km/h markings are more usual, but I haven't ever seen one not ending in 5 or 0 before.

There is a 5 km/h sign in Timisoara, but someone added some extra paint and now it's 6 km/h


----------



## Peines

bogdymol said:


>





g.spinoza said:


>


Some people hate motorbikes... hno:


----------



## x-type

8 km/h :lol:
about 140 km/h in Germany - i think that Chris has posted it once, but it was on dynamic signalization protal.
i have a video that my parents made traveling to Spain in 1989, whole area around Nice was flooded with 45 km/h signs


----------



## RipleyLV

5 km/h in Riga:









:hammer:


----------



## BND

bogdymol said:


> Yeah, 5 km/h markings are more usual, but I haven't ever seen one not ending in 5 or 0 before.
> 
> There is a 5 km/h sign in Timisoara, but someone added some extra paint and now it's 6 km/h


Look at this:
http://g.co/maps/qhbqu


----------



## MattiG

x-type said:


> i have a video that my parents made traveling to Spain in 1989, whole area around Nice was flooded with 45 km/h signs


Before 1990, the general urban speed limit was 60 km/h in France, and the lower one typically 45 km/h.


----------



## Corvinus

MattiG said:


> Before 1990, the general urban speed limit was 60 km/h in France, and the lower one typically 45 km/h.


Ah, so *now *I get where the 45km/h are originating from! 
Since a 45km/h limit with a 50km/h general limit is kinda weird ...


----------



## piotr71

I found an interesting sign on the way from Ely to Wisbech in Norfolk (A1101). I was a little worried I could not show you the sign because I hadn't carried a camera on me, fortunately uncle google was helpful as usual.


----------



## Zagor666




----------



## Godius

the last one must be a practical joke


----------



## italystf

Godius said:


> the last one must be a practical joke


The 2nd too.


----------



## Road_UK

Austria:








Italy:








Austria:


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ :lol: the last one


----------



## Corvinus

... and LOL at the Italian one, where the translation engine translated "teller" (ATM) into the German "Erzähler" (= storyteller!)


----------



## Zagor666

Now you know exactly where the iron curtain was


----------



## fbeavis

Alqaszar said:


> The SMOM is virtually the smallest "country" in the world, since it has no territory at all. Due to the age of that order -- it is older than the most countries in the world -- it is still considered as a souverign entity, which makes it pretty special. Where in the world is a parking lo reserved for a nation that almost doesn't exist?


Do they issue their own license plates?


----------



## g.spinoza

^^
http://www.targheitaliane.it/index_i.html?/smom/smom_i.html


----------



## bogdymol

Weird sign in Italy: http://goo.gl/maps/ONYZL


----------



## Zagor666

bogdymol said:


> Weird sign in Italy: http://goo.gl/maps/ONYZL


such a sign you can find on the footpath from campitello to canazei :cheers:


----------



## g.spinoza

bogdymol said:


> Weird sign in Italy: http://goo.gl/maps/ONYZL


What's wierd about it?



Zagor666 said:


> such a sign you can find on the footpath from campitello to canazei :cheers:


It's a very common sign in Italy. It means that the river can grow very fast because there is a dam upstream that can open its gates without notice. I saw the sign on many other streams, lastly on the footpath beside the stream in Toscolano Maderno, near Lake Garda, because upstream there is artificial Lago di Valvestino.


----------



## LMB

Zagor666 said:


> Now you know exactly where the iron curtain was


For historical correctness, this is not the Iron Curtain ("From Stettin in the Baltic to Trieste in the Adriatic, an iron curtain has descended across the Continent"). I don't remember what happened on 22.12.1989, but knowing German cynicism and the tendency to audaciously rewrite history to fit their view, I'd completely ignore this sign's educational value.


----------



## Zagor666

g.spinoza said:


> What's wierd about it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very common sign in Italy. It means that the river can grow very fast because there is a dam upstream that can open its gates without notice. I saw the sign on many other streams, lastly on the footpath beside the stream in Toscolano Maderno, near Lake Garda, because upstream there is artificial Lago di Valvestino.


Yep :cheers:and that can happend in just few minutes,you can walk thru the river and a few minutes later the water is 3m deep.so when you take a walk better take your fish with you and not your dog :lol:in ulrichen/switzerland i also saw such a sign,not on the young rhone that flows hru ulrichen but on a small river that is comming down the nufenenpass and joins the rhone in ulrichen


----------



## italystf

Bibione, Italy


----------



## Alqaszar

"Danger, fat snakes" ?!?

We used to go to Bibione for summer holidays a lot when I still was a child, but we never have encountered fat snakes there. Many lizards, a toad, yes, and of course billions of "zanzare", but no snakes.


----------



## italystf

Alqaszar said:


> "Danger, fat snakes" ?!?
> 
> We used to go to Bibione for summer holidays a lot when I still was a child, but we never have encountered fat snakes there. Many lizards, a toad, yes, and of course billions of "zanzare", but no snakes.


It's in a forest outside the town.


----------



## x-type

i saw that snake sign near Wien. however, Austrian snakes are not that fat.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They will be when you feed them mice.


----------



## riiga

So, what's the speed limit here? :nuts:


----------



## Tachi

LMB said:


> For historical correctness, this is not the Iron Curtain ("From Stettin in the Baltic to Trieste in the Adriatic, an iron curtain has descended across the Continent"). I don't remember what happened on 22.12.1989, but knowing German cynicism and the tendency to audaciously rewrite history to fit their view, I'd completely ignore this sign's educational value.


That day the Brandenburger Tor was officially opened by Helmut Kohl. I don't know if it opened exactly at 11 o'clock. But you're right. The iron curtain was way before that open.
You can debate if Yugoslavia was behind the iron curtain. Imo it wasn't, I think the Yugoslavs had less travel restrictions than their Eastern Bloc neighbours. And also what I can remember as a little kid that in my experience Yugoslavia was not repressive as Bulgaria for example.


----------



## bogdymol

riiga said:


> So, what's the speed limit here? :nuts:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4pn4z.jpg[/ IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I would say 40 (average) :lol:
> 
> Seriously speaking, I don't think that you will be fined if you do 50 on this road. You can easly win the appeal if you get fined...


----------



## Zagor666

bogdymol said:


> I would say 40 (average) :lol:
> 
> Seriously speaking, I don't think that you will be fined if you do 50 on this road. You can easly win the appeal if you get fined...


i would say 80 :colgate:


----------



## Corvinus

riiga said:


> So, what's the speed limit here? :nuts:


At least in a Hungarian driver's ed book, I read that given two contradictory signs, you have to adhere to the stricter one. 

So here, 30 :bash:

Would be nice if you could add the two :lol:


----------



## bogdymol

Corvinus said:


> Would be nice if you could add the two :lol:


Or multiply :naughty:


----------



## van_allen78

LMB said:


> For historical correctness, this is not the Iron Curtain ("From Stettin in the Baltic to Trieste in the Adriatic, an iron curtain has descended across the Continent"). I don't remember what happened on 22.12.1989, but knowing German cynicism and the tendency to audaciously rewrite history to fit their view, I'd completely ignore this sign's educational value.


In 22 december 1989, 11.00 a.m., the last dictator from the Eastern Europe(at that time), Ceausescu ,fled, and the last country from the Eastern Comm Block regained the democracy (sic !):nuts:


----------



## Gil

riiga said:


> So, what's the speed limit here? :nuts:
> 
> INSERT PHOTO HERE


I think it's like speed limit signs in Québec which post a maximum and minimum speed limit on their freeways. The 50 is larger than the 30, so it would seem that they were trying to convey that idea without words.


----------



## riiga

Gil said:


> I think it's like speed limit signs in Québec which post a maximum and minimum speed limit on their freeways. The 50 is larger than the 30, so it would seem that they were trying to convey that idea without words.


No, we don't have that here. There is no way to my knowledge to put up a minimum speed limit here, except to put it in text. And I've never seen that.


----------



## aswnl

Everyone may drive at 50. The rest only at 30.


----------



## x-type

Gil said:


> I think it's like speed limit signs in Québec which post a maximum and minimum speed limit on their freeways. The 50 is larger than the 30, so it would seem that they were trying to convey that idea without words.


this would be indicated like this:


----------



## kanterberg

While we're on the subject of odd speed limit signs, I noticed quite a few of these 45-limit signs while driving in France this summer. I've never seen them anywhere else.


----------



## Verso

Croatia


----------



## Verso

LMB said:


> For historical correctness, this is not the Iron Curtain ("From Stettin in the Baltic to Trieste in the Adriatic, an iron curtain has descended across the Continent"). I don't remember what happened on 22.12.1989, but knowing German cynicism and the tendency to audaciously rewrite history to fit their view, I'd completely ignore this sign's educational value.


The Iron Curtain started by Lübeck, not Stettin/Szczecin, so Churchill was wrong anyway. The Iron Curtain was a symbol of not allowing citizens to travel abroad and keeping them trapped in their countries, which wasn't the case in Yugoslavia.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Was Churchill wrong? Had the situation in Germany settled at that point? I think that speech was in 1946 (although *I* may be wrong there) and there wasn't an East Germany yet, just a Soviet-occupied zone....


----------



## Verso

Churchill contradicted himself by using Stettin/Szczecin and at the same time saying Berlin was behind the Iron Curtain (as well as Vienna). Anyway, Yugoslavia was still Soviet-dominated in 1946, but that changed only 2 years later (well before Austria got rid of Soviets, for example).


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> Churchill contradicted himself by using Stettin/Szczecin and at the same time saying Berlin was behind the Iron Curtain (as well as Vienna). Anyway, Yugoslavia was still Soviet-dominated in 1946, but that changed only 2 years later (well before Austria got rid of Soviets, for example).


Not the entire Austria, but only Vienna region was occupied by soviets until 1955, right?


----------



## pt640

on M7 motorway, near Budapest


----------



## Tauernautobahn

italystf said:


> Not the entire Austria, but only Vienna region was occupied by soviets until 1955, right?


it was a bit more, you can see it here:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I bet virtually no Dutchman has knowledge of this. Most only know the sectors in Berlin.


----------



## Road_UK

Um... Knock knock...


----------



## Godius

The only thing I know about that period of time was that austrian women got raped randomly by the occupiers (Allies) in the vienna region.


----------



## Verso

Tauernautobahn said:


> it was a bit more, you can see it here:


Guess which side of the Yugoslav-Burgenland border was better between 1948 and 1955. :lol:


----------



## ed110220

From 1948 (Yugo-Soviet split) to 1961 (Sino-Soviet split) perhaps the Albanian borders could be considered a detached piece of the iron curtain?


----------



## aswnl

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ I bet virtually no Dutchman has knowledge of this. Most only know the sectors in Berlin.


Hum hum...


----------



## LMB

Verso said:


> The Iron Curtain started by Lübeck, not Stettin/Szczecin, so Churchill was wrong anyway.


When Churchill spoke those words, Germany hadn't been divided yet.


----------



## Verso

LMB said:


> When Churchill spoke those words, Germany hadn't been divided yet.


The roadside rest area


----------



## MattiG

Road_UK said:


> Are fatal shootings in Finland also allowed?


No. But the traffic police work is mainly focused on speeding.


----------



## Road_UK

I still love Finland anyway.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Not a road sign, but I had to share the first pic in this article....

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/10/11/bathroom-signs_n_1956712.html?utm_hp_ref=travel&ir=Travel


----------



## Road_UK

Obviously a restroom for naked people.


----------



## bogdymol




----------



## Penn's Woods

^^And in case anyone thinks that's photoshopped, it's been in the news today that the last shuttle was going to be towed through the streets of Los Angeles as a sort of farewell to the public. The "Shuttle Xing" sign was mentioned somewhere.


----------



## Godius

Park Frankendael (A'dam)


----------



## Nordic20T

Harvesting sugar beets...


----------



## Corvinus

Start of _Bundesstraße 1_ in Germany right after the NL border near Aachen: historical information about the road (pic posted here)










"Bundesstraße 1
As a Prussian state road and later Reich road 1, it connected Aachen to Berlin and Königsberg/Prussia.
It is part of the longest and oldest west-east connection of Europe that leads from Brugge to Novgorod across 8 states"


----------



## Langeveldt




----------



## essendon bombers

Beware of roos with an interest in car engines!!!


----------



## Corvinus

Artistic marking of parking lots in a street of St. Gallen (CH), instead of the common rectangles. The red surface is itself an artistic creation.


----------



## Penn's Woods

essendon bombers said:


> Beware of roos with an interest in car engines!!!


It says "wildlife assistance": maybe the wildlife are trained to assist you with car repairs??


----------



## dars-dm




----------



## Verso

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3644778


----------



## Zagor666

those skiers are dangerous,they cross evrything - roads,rivers,bridges,tracks, - what only matters is that snow is on :cheers:


----------



## Chilio

Actually, this is not warning about possible skiers crossing (which would be a triangular sign), but forbidding for them to go further after the sign


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Svalbard, Norway.

Stop -Polar Bear Danger by Conundrum37, on Flickr


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Penn's Woods said:


> Not a road sign, but I had to share the first pic in this article....
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/10/11/bathroom-signs_n_1956712.html?utm_hp_ref=travel&ir=Travel


Love the anthro art for the restrooms in Australia.:nocrook: :happy:


----------



## PIA777

Islamabad-Muree Highway sign


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lol, integrated signage for a Lexus and Toyota dealership.


The biggest problem is that they are placed on all interchanges between MKAD and M-roads. They are all over the place.


----------



## x-type

but in many cases people will much easier orientate themselves after Lexus showroom than after Rublevskoe shosse. actually, car showrooms are very popular as orientation points among people.


----------



## volodaaaa

Popular shopping centre in Bratislava - Aupark - http://goo.gl/maps/i3Tuw even with restriction sign 

Tesco sign http://goo.gl/maps/Z4EK5

Shopping centre Avion http://goo.gl/maps/hKkH2


----------



## Losbp

Ah, if you want to see a city with their _sponsored_ roadsigns, you must visit *Bandung, Indonesia* 

This one is directing you to a Hotel:

Bandung by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

You want to go to an apartment? go straight 









This one is directing you to an ATM :lol:

Bandung by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ That last sign :rofl: .


----------



## volodaaaa

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ That last sign :rofl: .


Absolute winner of this thread :lol:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ :check: Talk about convenience! [if you are a BNI banker that is] .


----------



## grykaerugoves

Skopje/Скопје;106398341 said:


> Skopje, Macedonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coca Cola sign is not coincidental - actually the Pivara (Brewery) Skopje is the producer of the Coca Cola company products in Macedonia


 
Only in the Balkans.


----------



## SureThing_II

I think that this is normal if you have a big plant around with significant amount of traffic...


----------



## italystf

In Milan


----------



## Verso

volodaaaa said:


> Popular shopping centre in Bratislava - Aupark - http://goo.gl/maps/i3Tuw even with restriction sign
> 
> Tesco sign http://goo.gl/maps/Z4EK5
> 
> Shopping centre Avion http://goo.gl/maps/hKkH2


That's different, I don't mind those.


----------



## Alex_ZR

I saw some strange sign on Slovenian highways. It's rectangular, with red background and black-and-white flame. Does anyone know what does it means?


----------



## bogdymol

^^ You mean this sign:










I asked about this about a year ago, but can't remember the answer.


----------



## Verso

^^ That sign announces red-colored short part of the crash barrier, which is easy to remove, so emergency vehicles can cross it fast. I don't know why it looks like that.


----------



## CNGL

It looks like there is a wildfire risk.


----------



## Verso

Yes, with black-and-white flames. :lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

Verso said:


> Yes, with black-and-white flames. :lol:


It looks more like oil-drop to me.


----------



## Verso

Oil deposit?


----------



## Vignole

From Spanish forum. It can be translated as:

"Pedestrians, pay attention while you're walking. Whatsapp can wait.



Fruela said:


> Las nuevas señales de San Javier (Murcia):


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Indeed. The sidewalks in Philadelphia are a bit narrow, so if you're trying to get somewhere and you're stuck behind someone who's just strolling along chatting....

I have a recurrent urge to get a T-shirt made that says "If you can't walk and talk at the same time, either sit down or shut up!"


----------



## bozenBDJ

Vignole said:


> From Spanish forum. It can be translated as:
> 
> "Pedestrians, pay attention while you're walking. *Whatsapp can wait*.


:lol:


----------



## Alex_ZR

Interesting sign in Hungary:


----------



## Verso

Does anyone else think "wonderful" in the title is a bit silly? :lol: It could be just "Weird road signs" or "Strange road signs".


----------



## g.spinoza

Versomatic's more appropriate.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> ^^ That sign announces red-colored short part of the crash barrier, which is easy to remove, so emergency vehicles can cross it fast. I don't know why it looks like that.


do you think that is really easy to remove? somehow i think i would completely tilt myself in such situation (just as emergency things in plane, they always say where safety things are, but i think i couldn't find them :lol: )


----------



## Verso

g.spinoza said:


> Versomatic's more appropriate.


:baaa:


----------



## Galro

Not a road sign as such, but quite nice still. Outside of Hell train station in Norway:










Hell is the name of town and gods expedition means handling of luggage, although it is written in a old-fashioned way. A modern train station would probably just have a sign with "bagasje" on, simply meaning luggage.


----------



## Road_UK

Galro said:


> Not a road sign as such, but quite nice still. Outside of Hell train station in Norway:
> 
> Hell is the name of town and gods expedition means handling of luggage, although it is written in a old-fashioned way. A modern train station would probably just have a sign with "bagasje" on, simply meaning luggage.


In Fügen here in the Zillertal valley there's a camping site called Camping Hell....


----------



## italystf

In Italy we have:

Devil's house









Purgatory









Paradise


----------



## piotr71

Eger, Hungary:


----------



## bogdymol

Now this is a strange sign...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The New York "freeway" system is made out of parkways and expressways. Both are grade-separated, multilane, controlled-access highways, but the parkways are generally older and have low bridge clearance. This puts quite a pressure on the expressways because some areas do not have a lot of east-west expressways (for example southern Long Island).


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Familiar to any one in, or who (in my case) grew up in, the New York area.

EDIT: Arrows are for Bogdy, but it still works. I'd just add to what Chris said that the parkways, at least the older ones, weren't designed for commercial traffic but to provide access to state parks. And at a time when the surrounding area (I'm thinking Long Island in particular) wasn't heavily suburbanized.


----------



## Losbp

Indonesia's finest, Monotype Corsiva bilingual sign! :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> I'd just add to what Chris said that the parkways, at least the older ones, weren't designed for commercial traffic but to provide access to state parks. And at a time when the surrounding area (I'm thinking Long Island in particular) wasn't heavily suburbanized.


Most of Long Island was very rural in the early 1930s. Queens just began a large scale suburbanization, adding 600,000 people between 1920 and 1930. It reached 1 million in 1930, and the area was largely built-out by 1970, about the same time new highway construction in New York stopped. Nassau County reached it peak population in 1970.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Highly recommended book:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Power-Broker-Robert-Moses/dp/0394720245

Lots about the parkways, the bridges and tunnels, postwar expressway plans and the controversies that slowed them down....


----------



## Road_UK




----------



## earthJoker

Verso said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3644778


This sign is not at all strange in winter. I assume they just don't bother to take it down in summer.

I wonder why no one posted this Verkehrszeichen in Zurich yet.


----------



## italystf

earthJoker said:


> I wonder why no one posted this Verkehrszeichen in Zurich yet.


Hooking zone on the right? :lol:









It's forbidden to negotiate sexual performances in the whole municipality.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Attention Prostitutes? :weird: Now that was unique. :yes:


----------



## Palance

Esch-sur-Sûre in Luxemburg: Watch out for big waves


----------



## ppplus

VITORIA MAN said:


>


interesting for a course of braking


----------



## x-type

river River
https://maps.google.hr/?ll=45.91175...id=z1WRkcH7Hjv33UH-R0L83w&cbp=12,0.34,,1,6.93


----------



## KiwiGuy

Watch out for penguins:


----------



## MattiG

This has created some confusion among foreigners. The locals know what it is about.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

is it a road number ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ii is a town in Finland along route 4. It's named after Iijoki (a river). Joki is Finnish for river.


----------



## Valvejoodik

In Estonia we have a village named "Aa", it doesn't mean anything, just a name


----------



## VITORIA MAN

in spain we have a village called ea ( just a name as well ) but ii no


----------



## cinxxx

"ea" in Romanian is "she"
"ii" the plural of substantive "ie" a traditional clothing


----------



## VITORIA MAN

ella , she in spanish ( in romanian you've eaten ll )
elle , in french 
ela , in portuguese
lei , in italian ...illa in latin


----------



## Palance

Valvejoodik said:


> In Estonia we have a village named "Aa", it doesn't mean anything, just a name


Norway:









Back to strange signs.
Luxembourg: Don't throw anything in the water, except buses :nuts:


----------



## volodaaaa

Just choose the right one


----------



## Road_UK

Ee in the province of Friesland in the Netherlands. Ie is the Frisian name of the village.


----------



## MattiG

Valvejoodik said:


> In Estonia we have a village named "Aa", it doesn't mean anything, just a name
> [/IMG]


The short name itself is not the key thing in that sign, but its ambiguous nature. It can be interpreted as a place name Ii (which is the correct answer), a number 11, a roman number II, or a symbol of two vertical bars (a Swedish labyrinth).








s


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I never understood why some countries opted for capitalized fonts on their road signage. Capitalized fonts are larger, yes, but they are also less easy to read. The key is to recognize letters as fast as possible, and block letters are not helping this. Larger is not necessarily better. Some Latin-American countries have road signs with HUGE BLOCK LETTERS.


----------



## Road_UK

Yeah, France and Italy are like that. But so are Sweden and Finland.


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> I never understood why some countries opted for capitalized fonts on their road signage. Capitalized fonts are larger, yes, but they are also less easy to read. The key is to recognize letters as fast as possible, and block letters are not helping this. Larger is not necessarily better. Some Latin-American countries have road signs with HUGE BLOCK LETTERS.


but in CZ they look pretty indeed.


----------



## Road_UK

I like the French signs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> but in CZ they look pretty indeed.


My personal taste is that the Czech Republic has the best signage system with capitalized letters in Europe. 

Still, block letters are less easy to identify at 120-130 km/h than lowercase letters. (not to mention Chinese characters or Cyrillic, the Latin script is by far the most favorable for road signs because they are the easiest to identify at speed and from a distance).

Block letters are quite common, I think they are basically leftovers from early design standards. Back in the 1950s and 60s little care was taken about road sign layout. Many countries still have extremely basic road signs (for instance in Latin-America). On the other hand other systems have been thoroughly developed, such as in Germany and the United States. 

In many cases, there is the attitude of "we've been doing this for 60 years, why should we change it". I appreciate road authorities who are willing to explore new options and improvements. Not all new developments are necessarily better, but some are.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Why do you think that Latin script is easier than Cyrillic?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cyrillic script has fewer letters with rounded forms, which are less easy to identify at high speed. However, the problem is less than some other scripts. 

Chinese script is much shorter than Latin script, but the downside is the huge amount of varieties and the relatively dense characters, making it harder to identify individual characters. Similar problems occur with Georgian, Hebrew, Arabic and Thai (and numerous others).


----------



## Road_UK

I think it's more a case of what you're used to. I'm unable to read any other script than our own.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That plays a role of course, but Chinese script in particular is much more complex than Latin script, and thus less easy to identify on the fly. Characters are dense and vary a lot. Not to mention most alphabets with the Latin script do not have over 35 characters you need to identify. The Chinese script has thousands of characters. There are about 2,500 common characters, but some dictionaries have tens of thousands to even over 100,000 characters.


----------



## volodaaaa

ChrisZwolle said:


> That plays a role of course, but Chinese script in particular is much more complex than Latin script, and thus less easy to identify on the fly. Characters are dense and vary a lot. Not to mention most alphabets with the Latin script do not have over 35 characters you need to identify. The Chinese script has thousands of characters. There are about 2,500 common characters, but some dictionaries have tens of thousands to even over 100,000 characters.


Even transliteration is something imposible to me. Chan-thun-thin looks same to me as well as Thun-thin-chan :lol:

But Greek and cyrilic alphabet is very easy to learn - it is matter of one evening. Furthermore, If we talking about traffic signs, when I read the cyrilic, I often read first three or four characters and guess the rest in my mind. 

Eg. if I see Beog I automatically convert it to Beograd, if I see Thes I automatically see Thessaloniki.

This is something impossible in case of other scripts.


Personally, much difficult to read are some traffic signs in some languages linking of words is typical for (German, Hungarian). It is definitely not fun to read Százhalombatta, Mezőkovácsháza, Fertőszentmiklós,Mezőkeresztes, Medgyesegyháza or Kiskunfélegyháza on fly


----------



## Attus

Road_UK said:


> I think it's more a case of what you're used to. I'm unable to read any other script than our own.


I can read Cyrillic and Greek as well, but significantly slower than our Latin script. However I think that people that learned these scripts as a child and use it every day, can read it as fast as I can read Latin script.


----------



## Verso

I saw this yesterday in Monfalcone, Italy. 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43373260


----------



## Valvejoodik

Too much money? :lol:


----------



## x-type

^^
reminds me on that situation in Hungary at southern Balaton where the road is highly congested with "no bikes allowed" signs, cannot find the photo at the moment


----------



## Kemo

Verso said:


> I saw this yesterday in Monfalcone, Italy.


Good to know this isn't only a Polish speciality


----------



## cinxxx

They did something stupid in my hometown, Timisoara, too. They corrected it later after the press made a fool of them


----------



## volodaaaa

^^ LOL

btw.
The IRONY 









And coincidence on licence plate









From 1996 to 2009, some vehicles with special permissions were marked by licence plates with X standing after the district code. SE = Senica.


----------



## Valvejoodik

Oh, when we already got to the cycle lanes topic then one "genius" example from Tallinn:








"Umm, how'bout we make some new cycle lanes?"
"Yeah, i'll take my crayons and map"
And this is the result hno:


----------



## Zagor666




----------



## Verso

http://goo.gl/maps/6WOL6


----------



## Zagor666

Verso said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/6WOL6


Watch out for Ford T- Models or what? :lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

Zagor666 said:


> Watch out for Ford T- Models or what? :lol:


You have made my day :lol:

I would not like to look childish, but I always wonder, from anatomical point of view, how precise is that sign made. Shot in Passau, D in 2005


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

x-type said:


> ^^
> reminds me on that situation in Hungary at southern Balaton where the road is highly congested with "no bikes allowed" signs, cannot find the photo at the moment












Lake Balaton and especially the southern beach shore during the summer season is extremely overcrowded with tourists! Huge number of bikers are doing the Balaton circle route! 
The bikers have a specially built route, full circle around the lake is made in order to offer an alternative path to the main road! I think the main roads in several cases are off limits for bikers, basicly to prevent lethal accidents!
Less bikers in the traffic,less problems!


----------



## Zagor666

Valvejoodik said:


> Too much money? :lol:


Or absolutely no brain :nuts:
i would like to know what the workers were thinking during the works on this or the responsable guy who was drawing that a gave the order to realy execute this crap


----------



## Alqaszar

This is exactly why I love Italy so much. You think you have seen it all, but then you go to Italy and you will be awed -- mostly in very positive ways, but sometimes not...


----------



## cinxxx

It's the part of the filename actually, the full one is Top.Gear.The.Perfect.Road.Trip.2013.720p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H.264.mkv 
About torrents and stuff, there's a place called "rlsbb.ru", google it


----------



## Road_UK

The first sing-cyclepath has opened in Amsterdam recently. This sign encourages people to sing (along) whilst cycling and not to interrupt your song when you come across another cyclist...


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Huh?


----------



## Penn's Woods

cinxxx said:


> ^^Top.Gear.The.Perfect.Road.Trip.2013


I didn't even notice who that was standing by the sign.

We haven't had that episode yet.


----------



## italystf

Ushuaia, Argentina



























Anchor Point, Alaska. Westernmost road in North America


----------



## Valvejoodik

What's so weird about these?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Zrenjanin is currently a host of a group at the World Women's Handball Championship. Sign at the city's main square says: "Except World Handball Championship contestant vehicles and parish vehicles"


----------



## volodaaaa

http://goo.gl/maps/oC88t

This sign displays "Only mothers with children". I am just curious what will police do when Father with one child park there.


----------



## Verso

Valvejoodik said:


> What's so weird about these?


They aren't really weird or strange. Perhaps the thread title should be "Unusual road signs"?


----------



## CNGL

Alex_ZR said:


> Zrenjanin is currently a host of a group at the World Women's Handball Championship. Sign at the city's main square says: "Except World Handball Championship contestant vehicles and parish vehicles"


Just discovered Spain is one of the teams allowed there . And I like handball.


----------



## Attus

^^
Off-topic: I hope you'll be sad Monday night ;-) (Hungary - Span, Monday).


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

navigator1 said:


> Gotta love Italians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19704800.79123.336796716417117&type=1&theater


Photoshop for sure. No way this is real.


----------



## g.spinoza

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Photoshop for sure. No way this is real.


Unfortunately it's true. I've seen something very similar personally in a town near Brescia, can't remember exactly where


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Latvia:








"In the next 7 years the Ministry of Transport doesn't plant to do any maintenance on 49% of all A roads, 52% of local roads and 55% regional roads.
They don't have the money for that.
WHEN WILL THERE BE?"
A sign put up by some road construction firms.









Double is better!









Definitely not an overflow of information...

















Not an official sign, of course, but the idea is good - the people who are responsible for the elimination of the road fund warn you of the bumpy roads that are the result of their actions


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> Unfortunately it's true. I've seen something very similar personally in a town near Brescia, can't remember exactly where


And also in Monfalcone (GO)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108100614&postcount=1307


----------



## m_rocco

italystf said:


> And also in Monfalcone (GO) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108100614&postcount=1307


Oooooh thanks i was just trying to remember where I've seen something similiar here near Udine


----------



## italystf

^^ I'm from Udine province too.


----------



## m_rocco

^^ small World  from where? I'm from Attimis


----------



## italystf

Latisana.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Photoshop for sure. No way this is real.


As spinoza says, unfortunatly it's true! it's happening too much often in Italy! similar with other signs for pedestrians...


----------



## OulaL

In my opinion, a more important question than font is the decision on whether to use all-uppercase letters or not. It's easier to read but it takes more space - which in turn makes the reading slower...

However, I think I like uppercase letters more, at least on place names on destination signs. Other words, such as "centre", "airport" etc. could be lowercase to make them easier to recognise (when pictograms are not used for those).


----------



## Zagor666

italystf said:


> Treviso (Italy): dangerous intersection, drive carefully. They were painted by the municipality few years ago in every dangerous intersection.


Are you sure that this means dangerous intersection? Could be something like pirates crossing :colgate:


----------



## Penn's Woods

OulaL said:


> In my opinion, a more important question than font is the decision on whether to use all-uppercase letters or not. It's easier to read but it takes more space - which in turn makes the reading slower...
> 
> However, I think I like uppercase letters more, at least on place names on destination signs. Other words, such as "centre", "airport" etc. could be lowercase to make them easier to recognise (when pictograms are not used for those).


Supposedly (underline supposedly), the brain processes uppercase letters one at a time but processes words that are written in lower case a word at a time. Therefore much faster.

Which is why U.S. signage standards are now encouraging, if not mandating, states, cities, etc., to switch away from all-uppercase on things like street name signs. (It's happening in Philadelphia now; every time they replace a street name sign, they do it in lower case.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lowercase letters are indeed easier and faster to read. Bigger is not necessarily better, the typeface and casing is more important than the exact size.


----------



## Losbp

^^ 

This maybe one problem, they have bad typeface, with an uppercase style and a really, REALLY small size (just compare it with the white sign on the back):



Rambu lalu lintas Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

Closer..

Rambu lalu lintas Jakarta by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

This sign just recently put up last month, and you can find so many this new "type" elsewhere in Jakarta


----------



## bogdymol

What's that? Sign for ants?


----------



## Valvejoodik

Eagles... They have really good vision, unlike humans...


----------



## Zagor666

its not realy a sign but its funny


----------



## OulaL

Penn's Woods said:


> Supposedly (underline supposedly), the brain processes uppercase letters one at a time but processes words that are written in lower case a word at a time. Therefore much faster.


Never noticed this. Then again, it might be a matter of getting used to one system or another; having lived my life in a country with all-uppercase signs, I find this system good. The letters can also be distinguished from each other on a longer distance.

I guess being somehow familiar with the area (in other words, knowing what names to expect) also helps in either case.

Of course we're only talking about fractions of a second; on motorway that might mean several metres, though.


----------



## x-type




----------



## VITORIA MAN




----------



## Penn's Woods

OulaL said:


> Never noticed this. Then again, it might be a matter of getting used to one system or another; having lived my life in a country with all-uppercase signs, I find this system good. The letters can also be distinguished from each other on a longer distance.
> 
> I guess being somehow familiar with the area (in other words, knowing what names to expect) also helps in either case.
> 
> Of course we're only talking about fractions of a second; on motorway that might mean several metres, though.


Well, I do know the Cyrillic and Greek alphabets, even if I don't know any words to speak of in any of the languages that use them, but when I see (here) place names and so on written in those alphabets, I read them much, much more slowly than I do place names in a Latin-alphabet language I don't know. Whether it's upper-case or lower doesn't matter. So that may be an example of my brain processing letters rather than words....


----------



## x-type

Penn's Woods said:


> Well, I do know the Cyrillic and Greek alphabets, even if I don't know any words to speak of in any of the languages that use them


i'm sure that you know at least κῦδος


----------



## MattiG

OulaL said:


> Never noticed this. Then again, it might be a matter of getting used to one system or another; having lived my life in a country with all-uppercase signs, I find this system good. The letters can also be distinguished from each other on a longer distance.
> 
> I guess being somehow familiar with the area (in other words, knowing what names to expect) also helps in either case.
> 
> Of course we're only talking about fractions of a second; on motorway that might mean several metres, though.


The readability is a function of several aspects, like fonts, size of letters, colors, placement of elements, frames, numbers of names, number of languages, sign repetition, etc. The uppercase/mixed case question is only one factor among others.

For example, I see the German way to use both narrow and wide fonts in the same sign makes the signs less readable, even if there are good reasons to do that.

The Finnish system turned somewhat problematic at the revision during the 1990's. Adding colour coding etc is a good idea, but the benefits may turn negative if various elements are used excessively. 










Here we find four colors(Earlier there were five ones, but the road number 60 on yellow background was dropped.) Then there is a 3-layered patch: white on blue on green, with a border line around blue. 










Excessive framing and putting the road numbers in their own boxes makes the signs rather busy.










The colouring rules are somewhat complex, and all the sign makers are not capable on following those. Of these three signs, only the middle one is correct. The black arrow on white background is allowed only when the main field is white and there is no road number to be shown. The multi-coloured setup should display a white arrow on a blue background even if no other fiels is blue.










This one is correct.


----------



## cinxxx

Both are from Maribor, Slovenia


Maribor by cinxxx, on Flickr


Maribor by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Alex_ZR

In Novi Sad, sign says "Stop bitch". :lol:


----------



## Verso

^^ :hilarious



cinxxx said:


> Both are from Maribor, Slovenia


:lol:

Btw, the second sign should read "šola za ži*vl*jenje", not "žilvjenje" (school for life :nuts.


----------



## cinxxx

Alex_ZR said:


> In Novi Sad, sign says "Stop bitch". :lol:


You read it exactly like that in Romanian, it's only written "Stai curvo" (though I'm guessing aa only want's to prolong the verb, so you can write it in Romanian too like that)


----------



## Kanadzie

I don't know why, but I read "CONA" as a bad word, I guess like "con" in French


----------



## Verso

cinxxx said:


> You read it exactly like that in Romanian, it's only written "Stai curvo" (though I'm guessing aa only want's to prolong the verb, so you can write it in Romanian too like that)


It's "stani", not "staai". :lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

We have deer for wild animals (moving fast and unexpectedly) and cow for domestic animals who may cross the road (like sheep led by shepherd, or livestock going for walk).
















But this one is an exception (on northern D1 near Liptovska Mara dam):









It is only one of very few signs written in English. The additional sign says:
Pozor, vydra!/Warning otter!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Meanwhile, in Czech Republic










photo by Emil Beli


----------



## siamu maharaj

It could backfire. People would piss to get the video up on YT.


----------



## verreme

Aokromes said:


> I don't see nothing strange on that, i have seen a lot of places like that.


Advisory speeds are indeed common in Spain.


----------



## italystf

French village:








Austrian village (beside the most famous one):


----------



## volodaaaa

Hawaii in Slovakia









Also Jerusalem. Furthermore the destination below means "Don'tworry" 









And from the Czech republic
Kundice = "small c*nttown"
Kundičky = "smaller c*nttown" 

The most obvious commentary on this photograph is "Only fool would go to Opava" :lol:


----------



## g.spinoza

volodaaaa said:


> Also Jerusalem. Furthermore the destination below means "Don'tworry"


I have a Bosnian colleague whose name is Nebojsa. Does it mean "worry" or "don't"?


----------



## volodaaaa

g.spinoza said:


> I have a Bosnian colleague whose name is Nebojsa. Does it mean "worry" or "don't"?


"Neboj sa" means "don't worry" or "don't be affraid'.


----------



## x-type

g.spinoza said:


> I have a Bosnian colleague whose name is Nebojsa. Does it mean "worry" or "don't"?


name is Nebojša 

"ne boj se" wuold mean "don't be affraid". 
in HR we have Cerje Nebojse what would mean "Cerje don't be affraid" adn nearby we have Cerje Tužno what means "Sad Cerje"


----------



## g.spinoza

x-type said:


> name is Nebojša


Nobody of us could pronounce the name correctly, so we ended up calling him "Nebbioso", meaning "misty" or "foggy" in Italian...


----------



## Verso

volodaaaa said:


> Also Jerusalem.


I didn't know there was a Jeruzalem in Slovakia as well.  The one in Slovenia is famous for wine. Apparently there's also one in Poland. Interestingly though, the Israeli capital is called Jerozolima in Polish.


----------



## Pecel

Verso said:


> Interestingly though, the Israeli capital is called Jerozolima in Polish.


Probably latin influence, same like Mainz, Munich or Milan in our language


----------



## volodaaaa

g.spinoza said:


> Nobody of us could pronounce the name correctly, so we ended up calling him "Nebbioso", meaning "misty" or "foggy" in Italian...


funny, it sounds like* nebulous* in English which has the same meaning


----------



## Kemo

Verso said:


> Apparently there's also one in Poland.


We also have Paris... http://goo.gl/maps/fxtV3 (here on the old design of signage)
And did you know that the distance between Venice and Paris is only 20km? http://goo.gl/maps/J70Jb

There is also Rome in this area: http://goo.gl/maps/d50FF

(If you look at the map it actually makes sense: Paryż is to the north and west, Wenecja to the east and Rzym to the south  )

You can find some tongue-twisting names here as well: http://goo.gl/maps/51s93


----------



## volodaaaa

Kemo said:


> You can find some tongue-twisting names here as well: http://goo.gl/maps/51s93


Damn, I need wipers on my screen :lol::lol::lol:.

Btw. we have our own Prague


----------



## CNGL

We have also our own Rome. There is also Turquía (Turkey) near there, but I can't find it. And Egipto (Egypt) is one of the thousands of villages Galicia has .


----------



## Verso

I don't find these small, unimportant villages particularly interesting (we also have a few Viennas (Dunaj), but most Slovenes probably don't even know about them). I only mentioned Jeruzalem, because everyone here knows it for wine and it's probably mentioned more often than the Israeli capital (except in news obviously).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kosovo










photo by Paul Whittle


----------



## cinxxx

^^You have those in Germany too


----------



## cinxxx

http://goo.gl/maps/9aGTv


----------



## Verso

Penn's Woods said:


> How do you account for that?
> 
> Does the road you're on follow the border between the two so you're really entering both, one on the left and one on the right?


Yes, I think so. If you look on the map, Črešnjevec ob Dravi seems to be on the left, and Janževa Gora on the right. But not in this case; according to the map, you drive straight through _Spodnja_ (Lower) _Selnica_, while _Zgornja_ (Upper) _Selnica_ comes after it on the right side of the road. :dunno: After these two Selnicas comes _Selnica ob Dravi_ (Selnica-on-Drava).


----------



## x-type

here is another example of really weird sign managment in Maribor area (i saw it on many places in north-eastern Slovenia, and not elsewhere). i never understood why they put both signs, when the speed limit sign cancels previous speed limit sign.

https://maps.google.hr/maps?ll=46.3...=fPVnxv1lRZ6RxzTwAK9SeA&cbp=12,351.46,,1,3.23


----------



## Verso

^^ That's a waste of money and appears all across Slovenia, e.g. in Ljubljana.


----------



## volodaaaa

This is the new trend in Slovakia too. Sings manufacturers (related to competent people) need contracts.

Fun fact - a new typeface on signs is being introduced in Slovakia (Tern instead of Universal Grotesk). Few signs were already replaced. But on the new huge intersection with jumbo signs completed last week, they put the old typeface. The replacement of all signs in Bratislava is scheduled to next year... It is not worth a commentary.


----------



## eeee.

Verso said:


> Switzerland:
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/27519954.jpg
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27519954


"Zone 30" has its own rules. So it's not the same than just "30".


----------



## Verso

Yeah, but if the speed limit is still 30 km/h, it could still be "Zone 30".


----------



## eeee.

But it's not "Zone 30". It ends there and other rules apply.

"Zone 30" means:
- right of way from the right everywhere (don't know the term in English)
- pedestrians can cross the road everywhere without right of way
- at the end of "Zone 30" applies "Generell 50"


----------



## Verso

Interesting. Here "Zone 30" only means... 30 km/h, that's all.


----------



## Valvejoodik

Verso said:


> Interesting. Here "Zone 30" only means... 30 km/h, that's all.


Same here. We seem to have another sign for that zone:








- pedestrians have right of way
- 20km/h limit
- motor may not work longer than 2min when car is parking
- when exiting the zone, driver must give way to everyone
- driver may not drive through the zone (in other words- driver must stop or park in zone)

Though I've seen some funny mistakes: 
- 30km/h limit sign is placed inside the zone at the speedbump though limit in the zone is already 20km/h
- Zone is created in front of a school. No one stops there because road is used as a active connecting road.


----------



## volodaaaa

Verso said:


> Interesting. Here "Zone 30" only means... 30 km/h, that's all.


Same here. Despite the fact the 30 kph speed limit is valid on the whole zone unless otherwise noted. 

Furthermore we had two another types of zones with specific rules:
Pedestrian zone with no enter allowed, no parking allowed, etc. and
Residential zone with 20 kph speed limit, no parking, etc..


----------



## verfmeer

eeee. said:


> But it's not "Zone 30". It ends there and other rules apply.
> 
> "Zone 30" means:
> - right of way from the right everywhere (don't know the term in English)
> - pedestrians can cross the road everywhere without right of way
> - at the end of "Zone 30" applies "Generell 50"


In Holland, the first 2 apply everywhere, unless signed different. In Zone 30's there shouldn't be any signed junctions, but it isn't a law. Is it a law in Switserland?


----------



## eeee.

That's the law:

German http://www.admin.ch/opc/de/classified-compilation/20011843/index.html
French http://www.admin.ch/opc/fr/classified-compilation/20011843/index.html
Italian http://www.admin.ch/opc/it/classified-compilation/20011843/index.html

Just tell me if you can't read German then I will try to translate it. But as a Dutch you may read it...

The important clause that explains Verso's picture:
"Die Übergänge vom übrigen Strassennetz in eine Zone müssen deutlich erkennbar sein. Die Ein- und Ausfahrten der Zone sind durch eine kontrastreiche Gestaltung so zu verdeutlichen, dass die Wirkung eines Tores entsteht."

-> viz. 'The changeover from the rest of the road network must be clearly visible.'

If this part of the road network is a part where you can drive only 30km/h then you get this strange situation on the picture.


----------



## fbeavis

Near my childhood home there is/was a caution sign on one side of a road in a forested area with a pictogram of a child running after a ball. At no time did I see a child playing in the forest, let alone one coming out of the forest kicking a ball. There was also another inexplicable sign nearby warning of seniors crossing the road. I'm not sure why the elderly should be considered a prominent hazard in wooded areas and I never saw anyone wearing a fedora and walking with a cane trying to cross the road as depicted in the sign.


----------



## AsHalt

fbeavis said:


> Near my childhood home there is/was a caution sign on one side of a road in a forested area with a pictogram of a child running after a ball. At no time did I see a child playing in the forest, let alone one coming out of the forest kicking a ball. There was also another inexplicable sign nearby warning of seniors crossing the road. I'm not sure why the elderly should be considered a prominent hazard in wooded areas and I never saw anyone wearing a fedora and walking with a cane trying to cross the road as depicted in the sign.


Could be meaning hikers?


----------



## Fargo Wolf

fbeavis said:


> Near my childhood home there is/was a caution sign on one side of a road in a forested area with a pictogram of a child running after a ball. At no time did I see a child playing in the forest, let alone one coming out of the forest kicking a ball. There was also another inexplicable sign nearby warning of seniors crossing the road. I'm not sure why the elderly should be considered a prominent hazard in wooded areas and I never saw anyone wearing a fedora and walking with a cane trying to cross the road as depicted in the sign.


Is there a campground nearby, or lodging? That could explain the signs.


----------



## Corvinus

Not that strange of a sign, but a clear message for bicyclists I spotted in Zurich
(there is an acute-angled (cca. 30° to road axis) railway track crossing there - visible in the background)


----------



## Verso

^^ That happened to me once when I was small. :runaway:


----------



## eeee.

Actually it is not very dangerous there as the tracks are filled up with kind of a gum:
https://www.google.ch/maps/@47.3929848,8.4850596,3a,20.9y,119.02h,65.38t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sY05V6XHESmv9IqLtQR1QcQ!2e0?hl=en

Here the warning makes more sense:
https://www.google.ch/maps/@47.226562,8.6774643,3a,15y,147.53h,83.59t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sDOFZtBEXXonxm0IR2hqJeQ!2e0?hl=en


----------



## verfmeer

In Holland we drive over tram rails all the time, and everybody has been stuck in there once in their lifetime. The tram drivers should look ahead and are able to stop in time. Is this a tram or a train crossing?


----------



## eeee.

Both are train crossings.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Well, it can try....


----------



## volodaaaa

I'd like to see a car registration certificate of a horse. The weight is nited there afaik


----------



## earthJoker

Road_UK said:


> Austria is a funny country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Except buses_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Also applies to horse riders and cyclists._


I am not sure, but these two look shopped to me. The white and black are way to shiny and clean.


----------



## g.spinoza

Not photoshopped:










"Church parking, pay by saying one Hail Mary".
http://bergamo.corriere.it/notizie/...ta-43f8aad8-9d58-11e4-b018-4c3d521e395a.shtml

In a small town near Bergamo, Italy


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> Not photoshopped:
> 
> 
> 
> "Curch parking, pay by saying one Hail Mary".
> http://bergamo.corriere.it/notizie/...ta-43f8aad8-9d58-11e4-b018-4c3d521e395a.shtml
> 
> In a small town near Bergamo, Italy


According to the news, it's in the private property of a parish, but open to pubblic.


----------



## Verso

Austria:









http://www.dasbiber.at/content/extra-scharf!-das-schild-steht-noch-heute-dort-seit-gut-30-jahren...-:-%29


----------



## italystf

^^
This summer I stopped in a rest area on the Austrian A1 and I ate my lunch in the green area outside. It was quite disgusting. A such sign would have been useful there.
The habit to charge 0,50€ for using the toilet in rest areas, unlkely in Italy where they're free, doesn't help with the tidyness of the outside. I think truckers are the worst.
However Austria is generally a tidy country.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Verso said:


> Austria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dasbiber.at/content/extra-scharf!-das-schild-steht-noch-heute-dort-seit-gut-30-jahren...-:-%29


Is that the "Old World charm" Europe is known for? :jk:


----------



## Corvinus

italystf said:


> The habit to charge 0,50€ for using the toilet in rest areas, unlkely in Italy where they're free, doesn't help with the tidyness of the outside. I think truckers are the worst.


[OT] No, the worst are gypsies, making their way into Western countries and exporting their "culture" (although there certainly is a number of littering truckers as well)

A visual example: Norway is a very tidy country, regularly ranked among the world's most liveable, and 1000-fold wealthier than any Central European state. Yet even them don't manage to prevent gypsies from shitting in public places in broad daylight -> Click [beware, disgusting scenes].


----------



## Verso

Penn's Woods said:


> Is that the "Old World charm" Europe is known for? :jk:


That's a sign for Turks; they're Asians.


----------



## Road_UK

Corvinus said:


> [OT] No, the worst are gypsies, making their way into Western countries and exporting their "culture" (although there certainly is a number of littering truckers as well)
> 
> A visual example: Norway is a very tidy country, regularly ranked among the world's most liveable, and 1000-fold wealthier than any Central European state. Yet even them don't manage to prevent gypsies from shitting in public places in broad daylight -> Click [beware, disgusting scenes].


Don't start that shit again. Norwegians are pissheads when they go abroad and urinate and vomit their way through Mayrhofen in the winter, same as the Dutch.


----------



## GROBIN

Road_UK said:


> Don't start that shit again. Norwegians are pissheads when they go abroad and urinate and vomit their way through Mayrhofen in the winter, same as the Dutch.


I noticed that also about Germans, but not only about tidiness but also about discipline. When they go to France or to Poland, they do everything they wouldn't do in their own country hno: I believe more and more the famous "Germans and Scandinavians are disciplined" is just a myth... They're human beings, like us all 
However, I'm yet to see any place where gypsies go and keep it tidy. Though French gitans usually do, but I'm not sure they're of the same ethnic group...
End of OT.


----------



## Verso

Slovenia changes its motorway symbol. 

http://goo.gl/maps/cL0w6


----------



## Zagor666

Verso said:


> Slovenia changes its motorway symbol.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/cL0w6


Too bad. i thought it has something to do with Tina Maze like a picture of her as a symbol for the highways in Slovenija cause she is so fast :cheers:


----------



## volodaaaa

Zagor666 said:


> Too bad. i thought it has something to do with Tina Maze like a picture of her as a symbol for the highways in Slovenija cause she is so fast :cheers:


You have not got it. The symbol depicts the skis from first person (her) perspective


----------



## Verso

Speaking of Tina Maze, her town Črna na Koroškem was this time renamed into Svetovna (prvakinja) na Koroškem (World (champion) in Carinthia). :cheers:


----------



## -Valentino-

Why can't we upload pics from iPhone? Wish we had that option


----------



## CNGL

Verso said:


> Speaking of Tina Maze, her town Črna na Koroškem was this time renamed into Svetovna (prvakinja) na Koroškem (World (champion) in Carinthia). :cheers:


I remember when it was renamed to 'Silver in Carinthia' and then 'Golden in Carinthia'. I can't find the pics, though.

And a few months later, I realize this post should be fixed, and I did so:


italystf said:


> End of an one-way street in Bibione, Italy United Kingdom.:lol:


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ Not the only case in Italy:
https://www.google.it/maps/@45.5250...m2!1s_7oPa_0Smm686jfwyqCOdw!2e0!5m1!1e4?hl=it


----------



## Verso

CNGL said:


> I remember when it was renamed to 'Silver in Carinthia' and then 'Golden in Carinthia'. I can't find the pics, though.


That post is in this closed thread.


----------



## miumiuwonwon

I found this in Bukit Bintang, the shopping and entertainment district of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.



By me.


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Near the Bird Park KL, Malaysia, you'll have to be aware of monkeys.

By me.


----------



## Penn's Woods

https://www.smartsign.com/blog/wp-c...6/People-Under-Construction-Ahead-150x150.png

Approaching Dr. Frankenstein's lab??

(No idea where this is...looking for something else. Google Image Searches can be delightfully random.)


----------



## volodaaaa

Penn's Woods said:


> https://www.smartsign.com/blog/wp-c...6/People-Under-Construction-Ahead-150x150.png
> 
> Approaching Dr. Frankenstein's lab??
> 
> (No idea where this is...looking for something else. Google Image Searches can be delightfully random.)


Some people could put this sign on the door of their bedroom :cheers:


----------



## x-type

so, beside standard deers and cows, we had less standard frogs, hedgehogs and wild boars on signs, and now we have got a new one - sheep! :lol:
(at least it's supposed to be sheep i guess :lol: )


----------



## aswnl

4000m of sheep - how much wool would that be ?


----------



## blue_man100

what about this one in Mexico? :lol:


----------



## blue_man100

*Southeast MEXICO*


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Frankenstein, now Dracula....


----------



## aswnl

blue_man100 said:


> what about this one in Mexico? :lol:


(France this weekend)








Only the cow is missing... :lol:


----------



## italystf

^^ I think that more than one tried to click the play button in the video photo above. :lol:


----------



## MattiG

x-type said:


> so, beside standard deers and cows, we had less standard frogs, hedgehogs and wild boars on signs, and now we have got a new one - sheep! :lol:
> (at least it's supposed to be sheep i guess :lol: )


The sheep warning sign is common in Norway, for good reasons. A sheep is rather a stupid animal. Usually, they rest on middle of the road, and they might block a road totally.

In addition, they are rather curious.


----------



## aswnl

italystf said:


> ^^ I think that more than one tried to click the play button in the video photo above. :lol:


Why ?

Did you really expect a cow falling from the sky next to the rock ?


----------



## italystf

aswnl said:


> Why ?
> 
> Did you really expect a cow falling from the sky next to the rock ?


No the cow, of course, but it looked like a live video of a landslide.


----------



## Kanadzie

MattiG said:


> The sheep warning sign is common in Norway, for good reasons. A sheep is rather a stupid animal. Usually, they rest on middle of the road, and they might block a road totally.
> 
> In addition, they are rather curious.


not always stupid :lol:


----------



## bjrndlw

Technically not a road-sign, but a funny sign nonetheless.


----------



## timis2

Kemo said:


> We also have Paris... http://goo.gl/maps/fxtV3 (here on the old design of signage)
> And did you know that the distance between Venice and Paris is only 20km? http://goo.gl/maps/J70Jb
> 
> There is also Rome in this area: http://goo.gl/maps/d50FF
> 
> (If you look at the map it actually makes sense: Paryż is to the north and west, Wenecja to the east and Rzym to the south  )
> 
> You can find some tongue-twisting names here as well: http://goo.gl/maps/51s93


And here In Romania another Roma 

https://www.google.ro/maps/@47.8362...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sKaAxyn1pnoojz7caz8YzXw!2e0

and Macedonia

https://www.google.pl/maps/@45.5301...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sWog0QNUaU8ix-oEypEne0Q!2e0

https://www.google.pl/maps/@45.5189...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1seVu9MREZYFln2sOP7y0pGg!2e0

Lower Venice

https://www.google.pl/maps/@45.8719...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sqPv2ti1hN0xScx9ys75cfg!2e0

Upper Venice

https://www.google.pl/maps/@45.8614...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1svbZO7_nWYNYXGucGJ3hRJg!2e0

Liban(Lebanon)

https://www.google.pl/maps/@46.5537...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sG_eTpHoqiPO8-9fuamAm-Q!2e0


----------



## -Valentino-




----------



## Verso

http://goo.gl/maps/1SCkC

Icelandic English: _Deep anals_ instead of _canals_. :lol:


----------



## timis2

ups

https://www.google.ro/maps/@47.7802...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s1GI8FuRdUBVFOlrUs7HTMQ!2e0

second

https://www.google.ro/maps/@46.5059...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sUWQw6A93JEnxFTlgy5rIiA!2e0

almost third but its not a real one

https://www.google.ro/maps/@47.2819...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s9dknUsBw7UYv1xXJSaf9yQ!2e0


----------



## x-type

timis2 said:


> ups
> 
> https://www.google.ro/maps/@47.7802...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s1GI8FuRdUBVFOlrUs7HTMQ!2e0
> 
> second
> 
> https://www.google.ro/maps/@46.5059...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sUWQw6A93JEnxFTlgy5rIiA!2e0
> 
> almost third but its not a real one
> 
> https://www.google.ro/maps/@47.2819...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s9dknUsBw7UYv1xXJSaf9yQ!2e0


https://maps.google.hr/maps?q=Orís,...=nPqOltCQZWSSbxg413_o1A&cbp=12,113.93,,1,3.44


----------



## ppplus

Caution. Batman crossing


----------



## Corvinus

Canton of Glarus, Switzerland: only one tank at a time permitted on this bridge










Tank drivers, mind your speed


----------



## AsHalt

Corvinus said:


> Canton of Glarus, Switzerland: only one tank at a time permitted on this bridge
> 
> Tank drivers, mind your speed


So does the invading army need to obey or it's already slow
/joke


----------



## Verso

Helpful for enemies.


----------



## bogdymol

A sign I saw today nearby _zotter Schokoladen Manufaktur_ in southern Austria:


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## AsHalt

^^"Utter"ly amazing...


----------



## italystf

Possible record estabilished in Como, Italy: 30 signs in 200 meters of road: 









http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca/2015/03/25/foto/como_cartelli_pazzi-110446564/1/#5


----------



## eeee.

Does it mean that cyclists don't have right of way? How can you cycle then?


----------



## volodaaaa

eeee. said:


> Does it mean that cyclists don't have right of way? How can you cycle then?


How did you come to this conclusion? If I am not mistaken, driveways are not considered as intersection. You would need to have a priority sign in front of every garage.


----------



## g.spinoza

It doesn't mean cyclists don't have right of way, just that the transit on those spots is not exclusive to them.


----------



## italystf

In Italy some cycleways have the right-of-way for cyclists: at intersections with local roads the stop line is before the cycleway and drivers must give way to cyclists.
https://www.google.it/maps/@45.7756...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sfBra9e4PdrGBXNdBfxz92Q!2e0
In other cycleways cyclists must give way to cars:
https://www.google.it/maps/@45.7646...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sm0GGi2sIn7kKsJcxiceMaQ!2e0
In other cases, the signage is completely ambiguous and inconsistent: :lol:
https://www.google.it/maps/@45.7648...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1smyfyLpccgB8h8SEhr134nA!2e0


----------



## italystf

I'm not sure if it had been posted before, but it's really utterly absurd and stupid, a real waste of public money :bash: (from Monfalcone, NE Italy)!


----------



## VITORIA MAN

SK








http://persbaglio.ilcannocchiale.it/mediamanager/sys.user/30093/cartelli stradali.jpg


----------



## Verso

italystf said:


> I'm not sure if it had been posted before, but it's really utterly absurd and stupid, a real waste of public money :bash: (from Monfalcone, NE Italy)!


It's already been posted. :yes:


----------



## eeee.

volodaaaa said:


> How did you come to this conclusion? If I am not mistaken, driveways are not considered as intersection. You would need to have a priority sign in front of every garage.


If the cycle lane counts as a real road then it's clear. But I don't know the Italian rules. For me the signs tell something like: "cycle lane ends here, you cross a road, no markings on the road, priority from the right, but who knows, the clou is that you will pay a fine, so we can build a new sign".


----------



## volodaaaa

I guess it is all the subject of Vienna convention on road traffic. In Slovakia, cycle paths or lanes are just kinds of dedicated lanes (I mean, the as same type of lane as BUS lanes is). But cyclist are allowed to drive on whatever lane provided that they obey traffic rules. They must obey traffic lights, traffic signs and priority to the right rule as well. The same goes for the relation of other drivers in respect to cyclists (i.e. drivers are obligated to give priority to the cyclist arriving from the right, etc.).

The signs on the example above are useless and meaningless. We should not perceive it as a reference case.


----------



## mapman:cz

italystf said:


> Possible record estabilished in Como, Italy: 30 signs in 200 meters of road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca/2015/03/25/foto/como_cartelli_pazzi-110446564/1/#5


It seems that you have beaten our record!!  We have 19 signs on 200 m.









http://zpravy.idnes.cz/cyklostezka-...domaci.aspx?c=A110316_1549618_zlin-zpravy_sot


----------



## Kemo

Pffff...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the road sign Albania is still written as People's Republic of Albania (Narodna Republika Albanija in Macedonian language). This sign still exist and it's located somewhere before the border crossing in the Ohrid region.


----------



## AsHalt

Kemo said:


> Pffff...


Lollipop anyone? :lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

https://www.google.sk/maps/@48.1537...m4!1e1!3m2!1sasn8YV8hMt31MZZtiFxn2Q!2e0?hl=sk

It is not traffic sign, but always makes me smile (in front of my office):
"Vjazd povolený vozidlám s povolením" = "Only vehicles with permission are permitted to entrance"


----------



## Luki_SL

AsHalt said:


> Lollipop anyone? :lol:


Looking on the other side  :









https://www.google.pl/maps/@50.3216...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sXEp5y-yNWPAn4ZGRcrQeJQ!2e0


----------



## Highway89

Sign designers in Spain are becoming more and more creative. Look at this piece of baroque art:



BurgosAvanza said:


>


Not only is it messy and difficult to read, but also check how the same E-route is numbered E-05 towards Vitoria and E-5 towards Madrid. Brilliant!


----------



## VITORIA MAN

may be it would be better without the road numbers ?


----------



## italystf

VITORIA MAN said:


> may be it would be better without the road numbers ?


I would remove all E-numbers on overhead signs, leaving only national numbers.


----------



## pyramidxx

AsHalt said:


> Lollipop anyone? :lol:


hahahaha)))) this is for price!!!!


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Escape route stair sign on A71 in Germany.




By me.


----------



## volodaaaa

It is rather ladder than stairs


----------



## AsHalt

Is that a kind a "Jersey Barrier" (or whatever generic name it is)?


----------



## italystf

Italian\Turkish bilingual sign in Trieste port, where ro\ro ships to\from Turkey depart and arrive.


----------



## Highway89

Near Granada, Spain. Photo was taken circa 1935

Poste indicador de O.P. en la carretera de Granada a Sierra Nevada by Biblioteca Facultad de Empresa y Gestión Pública, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lp-zy9diIr0/T_nop2Y3aBI/AAAAAAAAGvY/Hz0lTuuAvWE/s1600/DSC00809.JPG


----------



## italystf

New cycleway in Bresso, near Milan:










Another one from Erice, Sicily: :nuts: :bash: hno:










No, that's not photoshopped unfortunately.


----------



## Valvejoodik

And I thought that only we were stupid enough to draw cycle lane like this :lol:


----------



## Aokromes

^^ They are n00bs, i am sure nothing can beat this:

Madrid, Spain.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks more like a bicycle parking area than an actual bike path.


----------



## AsHalt

Ride where ? To the tree/pole/sign? :lol:


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Germany has got a few forest regions that are known beyond the borders, like the Black Forest (Schwarz*wald*) or the Thuringian Forest (Thüringer *Wald*) bordering the former East Germany. But do you know there's another type of *Wald* in this country - Schilder*wald*, like here around O-N-E construction site in Leipzig? Welcome to the German “forest of road signs”!






By me.


----------



## CNGL

italystf said:


> Near Besenello, Trento. It's not a public road, though. It's popular among cyclists.


The Scanuppia (a.k.a. Malga Palazzo). It doesn't quite reach a 45% grade, though. Its only rival is the Nebelhorn in Oberstdorf, Germany. Among its extreme grades it has a 200 m section steeper than 33% which ends at a 42% ramp.


----------



## Carretero

Verso said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/owYJL
> 
> Not strange, but unusual: sign for a Hungarian chapel in Italy, in Italian, Slovenian and Hungarian.





Verso said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/i7QtW
> 
> I could use this in my garage.


Could you post these links again? They don't seem to work now.


----------



## Verso

^^ Yes, here you go:

1. https://goo.gl/maps/RCgX9
2. https://goo.gl/maps/DrWFx


----------



## eeee.

:cheers:

https://goo.gl/maps/iJOPg


----------



## OulaL

eeee. said:


> :cheers:
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/iJOPg


I followed this road to the end with Google and felt my ears popping. :lol:

Apparently 50 % is just the steepest point, though, in one of the hairpins. It might be more informative to give the average steepness as well.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

zaragoza (E)
No speed cycling by Marco Chiesa, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

utzi bakean by Du Havre et plus, en Flickr
dont disturb , dont feed
ibardin , navarre (E)


----------



## timis2

Salonta, Romania
hand made sign










before
https://www.google.ro/maps/@46.8031...4!1srxZn-4ENeBNWKn9oe9vqIA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## italystf

Ostia, near Rome, Italy


----------



## Verso

https://goo.gl/maps/rGbjg


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/rGbjg


It's used in Italy too. Give way sign is valid only when the traffic light is shut down, either deliberately (at night, when the traffic is low, with flashing amber light) or due to a technical problem.


----------



## volodaaaa

italystf said:


> It's used in Italy too. Give way sign is valid only when the traffic light is shut down, either deliberately (at night, when the traffic is low, with flashing amber light) or due to a technical problem.


It goes everywhere. But the strange was the additional sign who is not usually posted when the main road goes straight.


----------



## Verso

^^ That. The give-way sign isn't strange, the bottom one is.


----------



## Verso

Slovenia:









http://www.radio1.si/40624


----------



## Corvinus

So what is the legal meaning of the square bicycle sign? "Bicycles allowed"?


----------



## Verso

^^ No, it marks a bicycle connection (on a road obviously). It misses the number and it could be placed a few meters after the upper sign, not in the same level.


----------



## volodaaaa

Let me get it straight: it is not bikes recommended sign?


----------



## Verso

"Please come by bike, not by car"? :lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

Verso said:


> "Please come by bike, not by car"? :lol:


rather "you should really go by bike" :lol:


----------



## VITORIA MAN

http://dades.grupnaciodigital.com/redaccio/arxius/imatges/201308/640_1376039184whatssSLIDE.jpg
watch !! pay attention while you're walking


----------



## Autobahn-mann

x-type said:


> have you been to Szombathely?
> https://www.google.it/maps/@47.2690...4!1s0t0E2Fb8A3za1_LKU7oZ0Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


No, I've only travelled between Lake Balaton (Kesztely?) and Szeged, and in the weekend I've visited Budapest


----------



## Corvinus

France, N102 northbound toward Brioude










"Long and very dangerous descent"

There is also a runaway truck ramp on this road, posted here.


----------



## italystf

UK:








http://metro.co.uk/2007/02/18/dont-follow-the-sat-nav-says-sign-82808/


----------



## Boltzman

Why writing too much text when there is this simple, easy to read sign?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

People who rely on satnav tend to ignore a lot of signs. 

Usually in cases like this there have been problems with oversized vehicles taking such back roads based on GPS.

This summer I was in a Spanish town called Candelario, and I wanted to go up a mountain road for a view. This destination was not signed, so I had to rely on GPS. But it took me on a very narrow street instead of the slightly longer main road.


----------



## cinxxx

^^My GPS took me on similar roads in Andalusian villages 
My wife (gf then) was always scared :lol:

I did refuse to drive into Setenil de las Bodegas though, I read about it's streets before the trip


----------



## volodaaaa

Boltzman said:


> Why writing too much text when there is this simple, easy to read sign?



Seriously, what car without necessity of being accompanied by special vehicle is wider than 5 m.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Percentage should be on the main sign, above black triangle (road):

https://goo.gl/maps/WAMTe


----------



## miumiuwonwon

A snapshot in Turin.




By me.


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Spotted while driving along the Po river in Turin. So sorry for bad quality.


By me.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

miumiuwonwon said:


> A snapshot in Turin.
> 
> 
> By me.


It's a sign of the old Highway Code of 1959.
It's extremly rare actually that were use a mulitple vehicle prohibition in Italy (it's usually used a single signal for each category). It's a pity, because the actual new Highway Code can prescribe this type of sign, but very rarely used.


----------



## italystf

Autobahn-mann said:


> It's a sign of the old Highway Code of 1959.
> It's extremly rare actually that were use a mulitple vehicle prohibition in Italy (it's usually used a single signal for each category). It's a pity, because the actual new Highway Code can prescribe this type of sign, but very rarely used.


Currently these signs are used:






















(but they're very rare, I have never spotted the last two)
The sign in Turin is probably handmade and unofficial, like the well-known "no rickshaw" signs in Lignano or the various "beware of ducks", "beware of frogs" and "beware of... prostitutes".:lol: (I think that all of them are in the previous pages of this thread)


----------



## g.spinoza

No no, they are not handmade. Corso Regina Margherita is still full of those, if I have the chance I'm gonna take some pictures.


----------



## Kanadzie

I would think the need to prohibit hand-rickshaw traffic is pretty low even in the south of Italy


----------



## miumiuwonwon

You may also find some similar ones in China.




By me.


----------



## italystf

Kanadzie said:


> I would think the need to prohibit hand-rickshaw traffic is pretty low even in the south of Italy


In some seaside towns they're regularly rented by tourists during summer.


----------



## Turick

g.spinoza said:


> No no, they are not handmade. Corso Regina Margherita is still full of those, if I have the chance I'm gonna take some pictures.


I confirm, and they can be found not only in Corso Regina.
Those signs are related to the peculiar layout of Turin's "corsi" (avenues): typically there are two rows of trees, that divide the section of the street in three parts. The side ones ("controviali") are for slow traffic (about 30 km/h)and have intersections with every street nearby, the central one ("viale centrale") is for faster traffic (depending on the characteristics of the road, 50 or 70 km/h) and has intersections only with main streets.
The sign showed above simply forbids vehicles that are too slow from entering the central carriageway. I'm glad they use the compact way to do it, instead of a jungle of signs at every main intersection.
Since some people seem to lack a proper level of self-preservation, they are badly needed: in the last two months I have spotted a cyclist in the central section twice. hno:


----------



## miumiuwonwon

^ Like this cyclist riding along Via Gioachino Rossini. 

Note: This picture is photoshopped due to image rights issue.

By me.


----------



## g.spinoza

I think in this case he's doing that legally.


----------



## volodaaaa

g.spinoza said:


> I think in this case he's doing that legally.


It is her and she is indeed doing it legally :cheers:


----------



## volodaaaa

I think this fits this topic 

https://www.google.sk/maps/@48.1692...4!1sH2K0_eI-rckeqESct6yRPQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## italystf

Very old signs (series 1920-1959) still in place in 2010:
https://www.google.it/maps/@45.7080...4!1saxVBeaYmNo5v8y_yug9OBA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Unfortunately, if you switch to 2015 imagery, they are already gone. hno:
I know only another place in Italy where such signs are still in place.
https://www.google.it/maps/@45.8588...=203&h=100&yaw=217.571&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656
I think they should be preserved.


----------



## volodaaaa

I like'em


----------



## italystf

^^ It's simply a pity to throw away something that has been standing on the side of the road for 70-80 years and is now a rarity.
For example in Trieste, some WWII graffiti showing entrances to bomb shelters, are officially protected and cannot be deleted.


----------



## bogdymol

So cows are present on the road only in the morning and in the evening.



dnd said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The cows have long working hours.


----------



## italystf

Fiumicello, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy.

autost*ar*da instead of autost*ra*da


----------



## bogdymol

A picture that I took this week in England: chickens crossing:


----------



## Alejandro24

I don't know what really means, but Dip... per is there :lol: .


----------



## Stavros86

It's the US warning sign of a hidden dip ahead.
Its European equivalent is this:


----------



## MattiG

Stavros86 said:


> It's the US warning sign of a hidden dip ahead.
> Its European equivalent is this:


Such a sign is not in use in many European countries. (As the set of signs varies across countries, strictly speaking there is no European standard.)

The Vienna convention declares the following sign as the default one for humps, dips and uneven road:










In *may *be replaced by this one










or by the dip warning sign.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

This is the Estonian sign for a dip:


----------



## Kanadzie

I always wondered why this sign

For all the money and trouble to put the post, put the sign
just fill the dip :lol:


----------



## eeee.

Near my home:


----------



## AsHalt

Whooo.... Frog sighting at that timing...


----------



## ukraroad

I wonder, did they mean there are dartfrogs staring for the victim, or is there mating process... Too much poison. It's like to say that if you come here you'll be shot dead


----------



## volodaaaa

Kind of protest against politicians  Sign reads "Trespassing at your own risk, municipality of Bratislava"


----------



## Zagor666

Speed limit 5 :cheers:



It´s hard to drive 5 km/h when you, for example, have an old opel kadett :lol:



Sign on a parking area near Frankenberg(Hessen) / Germany in German, Russian, Polish and Romanian


----------



## marmurr1916

Corvinus said:


> "Links fahren" reminder sign spotted by Loch Ness in Scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2015


These signs are common in Ireland:


----------



## marmurr1916

italystf said:


> I wonder how people manage to read them while driving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near Pistoia, Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Ireland


'Somewhere in Ireland' = Ballyvaughan, junction of N67 and R477.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are no international standards. Some countries also indicate passing bans for trucks on workdays only. Or left and right side parking.


A6 knooppunt Almere-6 by European Roads, on Flickr

ma t/m vr
06 - 10 h
15 - 19 h

ma t/m vr means Monday through Friday (t/m = _tot en met_)


----------



## g.spinoza

54°26′S 3°24′E;132029882 said:


> ^^Feiertag means holiday


Ooops, you're right.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

This one is just down the street from my work.
Bike detour, extra 3 minutes/ 22 calories burned


----------



## Corvinus

In Lesotho, you can drive on a "raod"










From: http://hors-frontieres.fr/lesotho-2/


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Something very German.:lol:






By me.


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Double warning sign at the intersection of A38 and A7, Germany.


Spin danger sign on A2, Germany.


By me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I hope you didn't speed @ Dreieck Drammetal. They reduced the speed limit and installed a speed camera. 



















Maybe they removed it since.


----------



## miumiuwonwon

^I *DID* speed at 60kph(!) but wasn't caught by the camera because they increased the limit to 60. :lol:


by me.


----------



## ukraroad

Quite an unusual sign in Gryfino, Poland
https://www.google.ru/maps/@53.2526753,14.4842528,3a,15y,297.75h,86.84t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s00ei-xcMBH9Xt9fCmow4WQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
I think you can jump on that side of the land, can't you?


----------



## Kpc21

Not so unusual, a standard highway code sign warining against a moveable bridge.

German version:










British version:










French version:










Russian version:










Polish version in a better quality:


----------



## Zagor666

The russian rivers are the deepest


----------



## ChrisZwolle

These signs are all over the Netherlands


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Kpc21 said:


> British version:





Zagor666 said:


> The russian rivers are the deepset


..and the British the largest









BTW the Italian version:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ad/Italian_traffic_signs_-_ponte_mobile.svg


----------



## Valvejoodik

Hmm, just checked and such sign doesn't exist in Estonia (Well, we don't have any drawbridges either tho...)

Instead we have such sign:








Most commonly found in port areas 

Some more interesting ones:

Skiers: 









Old people on road:









Snow chains mandatory: (never seen it used however...)









Wifi area:









Dry toilet:









Traffic controller:


----------



## x-type

Valvejoodik said:


> Hmm, just checked and such sign doesn't exist in Estonia (Well, we don't have any drawbridges either tho...)
> 
> Instead we have such sign:


it cannot be instead, those signs have different meanings


----------



## volodaaaa

x-type said:


> it cannot be instead, those signs have different meanings


Only if you are attempting to pass the drawbridge at the time of ship approaching :lol:


----------



## volodaaaa

Valvejoodik said:


> Snow chains mandatory: (never seen it used however...)


This is quite common in Slovakia, especially in mountainous areas (central Slovakia). However, Czechs have this one









Meaning "winter equipment mandatory" i. e. you have to use winter tyres on road marked by this sign.


----------



## ethanjosiah

Both of these are in Pennsylvania


----------



## Alex_ZR

ethanjosiah said:


> Both of these are in Pennsylvania


In Europe:


----------



## CNGL

Valvejoodik said:


> Instead we have such sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most commonly found in port areas


I've seen it several times. I really like it due to what it depicts (a car driving into water?)


Valvejoodik said:


> Some more interesting ones:
> 
> Snow chains mandatory: (never seen it used however...)


I've seen it as a fixed mount. So it is there even in the middle of the Summer :nuts:.

About those that have interpreted the drawbridge sign as a jump, this sign made by Ga293 for the AARoads forum is for you:


----------



## Kanadzie

Alex_ZR said:


> In Europe:


I think the Vienna Convention style is confusing
It makes sense vs. the no parking sign, but it is unnecessarily complex. It's something that has to be taught instead of something intuitive.

Of course being Canadian I think the Canadian one is best :cheers:

Stopping not allowed, so just use a cross and a stop sign :banana:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road sign for the village of Kodžadžik (in Turkish: Kocacik) in Macedonia, deliberately made to resemble the Turkish flag (star and crescent). 

The village is known for the fact that the house of Mustafa Kemal Atatürk's parents is located there.


----------



## Highway89

Not really sure if this sign fits here but...










It says "Safety distance controlled by helicopter"


----------



## Valvejoodik

How on earth does this work?


----------



## Highway89

^^ Laser telemeters. I guess that if they can check a vehicle's speed, they can also check the distance between two vehicles :dunno:

http://www.diariomotor.com/2015/02/27/pegasus-dgt-helicoptero/


----------



## Kanadzie

Valvejoodik said:


> How on earth does this work?


Simple :lol:


----------



## Valvejoodik

Highway89 said:


> ^^ Laser telemeters. I guess that if they can check a vehicle's speed, they can also check the distance between two vehicles :dunno:
> 
> http://www.diariomotor.com/2015/02/27/pegasus-dgt-helicoptero/


Yeah, that'll work, but what happens next if the distance is too small?  Broadcasting "emergency news" to his car radio about dangerous distance?


----------



## Aokromes

Valvejoodik said:


> Yeah, that'll work, but what happens next if the distance is too small?  Broadcasting "emergency news" to his car radio about dangerous distance?


I am sure they send you the bill to home


----------



## alserrod

Not only distance. In Spain police helicopters can record any driver (and sometimes have been broadcasted on TV news.... and are more closed to a reality show indeed!!!!) and fine anyone because dangerous situations.... and I guess they can use a radar from a helicopter, but they focus on dangerous situations. Overpassing with a continious line for instance..... and fined from a helicopter!!


----------



## earthJoker

Kanadzie said:


> I think the Vienna Convention style is confusing
> It makes sense vs. the no parking sign, but it is unnecessarily complex. It's something that has to be taught instead of something intuitive.


Come on, that symbol is neither confusing nor complex. It is not self explanatory I give you that. But it's not too hard to learn it either.


----------



## Verso

I've known that sign since I was a little kid.


----------



## Attus

Valvejoodik said:


> Yeah, that'll work, but what happens next if the distance is too small?  Broadcasting "emergency news" to his car radio about dangerous distance?


No. A single call to the police waiting 5-10 kms apart.


----------



## Kpc21

Kanadzie said:


> It's something that has to be taught instead of something intuitive.


How to read also has to be taught, and if you are not a native English speaker, you have to learn English to understand the US-style signs.

Those signs are so ubiquitous in Europe, that even a child knows what it means.

The more common signs usually depict their meaning exactly. Although...










Seeing such a sign you have to beware not only of cows, but of any farm animals. This is a thing you have to learn. Analogically with:










It doesn't have to be a deer who crosses the road, and a collision with any big forest animal at a high speed can be deadly...



CNGL said:


> I've seen it as a fixed mount. So it is there even in the middle of the Summer :nuts:.


Well... in Poland it's common to see this sign before bridges (as they can get frosty sooner than the rest of the road due to the void under them):










But, at least on the main roads, for the summer they are usually rotated so that they are not visible.

In Poland a thing which is clear for the nationals, but may be not so clear for the foreigners, is the signal allowing the right-turn on red. Turning right with the red light is normally forbidden in Poland - although most of the traffic lights have this signal anyway, and actually it's allowed in most of the cases - by means of this signal.

It looks like that:










When the right-turn on red is allowed, the green arrow light turns on.

But it might be misleading. Green means basicaly "you can go" - but in this case you are not just allowed to go, you have to give way to the cars (and to the pederstrians and the cyclists, if they have green as well) on the street across. What is more - you are obliged to stop even if there is no traffic on the street across, as if there were a "stop" sign. Interestingly, in practice the only drivers who follow this rule are the driving learners. I have never seen a car which wouldn't be a drive-learner or driving-license-examination car and it would follow this rule.

It can be mistaken with the signal allowing to turn right, guaranteeing it will be collision-free:










Which in some cases may look so (the right lights only for the right-turn, the left lights for all the other cases):

















The only differences are that the traffic light device for the conditional right-turn (when you have to stop and give way) has only one cell (only for the green light) and that the shape of the arrow is different. For Polish drivers it's obvious, for foreigners it may not be, and definitely it's wrong that the color of the arrow for the conditional right-turn is green. In some European countries it's yellow (although green also occurs somewhere outside of Poland), which is much better.


----------



## Kanadzie

The green right turn arrow surprised me in Poland.

In typical North American region, right turn on red is allowed, you must stop first and yield to all other traffic, unless a sign is present saying it is forbidden (or the island of Montreal in Canada). Like you note in PL, nobody stops fully unless there is cross-traffic, they are in a driving exam, or a police car is visible.
However if a green arrow lights up, you have a protected collision-free (this is a polonism ) movement and you proceed without stopping or yielding to anyone (including pedestrians)

So maybe a couple hours after I had left Warsaw airport the first time, I was at such an intersection, imagine my surprise seeing a Seicento or whatever golf cart heading my way :lol:
I never even noticed before that shape of the arrow defining something despite having been in front of thousand such Polish trees :lol:

The existence of it is a lamp doesn't even make much sense as the stop condition should mean drivers could perform this manoeuvre safely at any time in the light cycle, so switching is useless, and could use instead the German-style painted sign (which I am familiar with)

I would humbly suggest Poland adopt North American practice which is tremendously better (right turn on red is wonderful) and North America adopt Polish speed limits...


----------



## Kpc21

Actually we used to have painted arrows in Poland in the past. Until something like the end of the 90's.

I was so young in that time that I don't remember the colors. Weirdly, I cannot find any photos as well. But, from what I remember, they looked like this:










Someone said that it's against the European regulations and if we want to join the EU, we have to change that.

Which doesn't make any sense if you take into account that Germans have painted arrows even though they are one of the countries which grounded the EU... Probably a factory of traffic lights "had to" earn some money, someone either knew someone very well or paid someone some money, and this was the result. All the "conditional arrows" (as we call them in Poland) in the form of metal boards disappeard and were replaced by lights.

I have heard that those painted arrows in Germany (by the way, also green on black background - they look like the Polish light arrows, with the only difference that they are painted) were actually an East German idea, adopted by the West Germany after the reunification. But if the West Germany could adopt them (and the former East Germany could leave them unchanged), then, as it seems, we in Poland could also leave them.



Kanadzie said:


> you have a protected collision-free (this is a polonism ) movement and you proceed without stopping or yielding to anyone (including pedestrians)


How do you call this correctly in English, when the car is guaranteed to have free way (with all the traffic across having red lights) in the direction as the green arrow light shows?


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ I think the typical American English would be "protected" like "protected left turn phase", but I would think that to be something a traffic engineer would use, while normal person probably would just say "green arrow" :lol:

e.g. like here: http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/handbook/section3.2.8.shtml

It used to be more common in Canada, especially in Montreal, the "advanced green", where one direction only would have a flashing green light, which meant it had priority for all movements (straight, turning left, right, etc)
They are not so common anymore, usually being replaced with an extra green left turn arrow, that illuminates with the green circle during a few seconds (essentially, it's the same meaning, just an extra light bulb).

In Quebec they would always have signs "Attendez le feu vert" (wait for green light) at the intersection which always made me laugh (but it made sense - if you expected to start driving when the other direction went red, you would hit the left turn traffic from the other side)


----------



## ukraroad

Kpc21 said:


> How to read also has to be taught, and if you are not a native English speaker, you have to learn English to understand the US-style signs.
> 
> Those signs are so ubiquitous in Europe, that even a child knows what it means.
> 
> The more common signs usually depict their meaning exactly. Although...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing such a sign you have to beware not only of cows, but of any farm animals. This is a thing you have to learn. Analogically with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be a deer who crosses the road, and a collision with any big forest animal at a high speed can be deadly...
> 
> 
> Well... in Poland it's common to see this sign before bridges (as they can get frosty sooner than the rest of the road due to the void under them):


What is its sense on the motorway if there are fences that protect intruders from coming onto a motorway?


----------



## volodaaaa

Kpc21 said:


> Actually we used to have painted arrows in Poland in the past. Until something like the end of the 90's.
> 
> I was so young in that time that I don't remember the colors. Weirdly, I cannot find any photos as well. But, from what I remember, they looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said that it's against the European regulations and if we want to join the EU, we have to change that.
> 
> Which doesn't make any sense if you take into account that Germans have painted arrows even though they are one of the countries which grounded the EU... Probably a factory of traffic lights "had to" earn some money, someone either knew someone very well or paid someone some money, and this was the result. All the "conditional arrows" (as we call them in Poland) in the form of metal boards disappeard and were replaced by lights.
> 
> I have heard that those painted arrows in Germany (by the way, also green on black background - they look like the Polish light arrows, with the only difference that they are painted) were actually an East German idea, adopted by the West Germany after the reunification. But if the West Germany could adopt them (and the former East Germany could leave them unchanged), then, as it seems, we in Poland could also leave them.
> 
> 
> How do you call this correctly in English, when the car is guaranteed to have free way (with all the traffic across having red lights) in the direction as the green arrow light shows?


I do not know the situation in Poland, but the arrow should be next to the red light.


----------



## MattiG

Kpc21 said:


> Someone said that it's against the European regulations and if we want to join the EU, we have to change that.


By default, this sort of statements are false. Even if EU wants to harmonize everything but the weather, traffic signs and traffic lights are out of scope. This is probably because of the Vienna Convention being the harmonization body.

The Vienna Convention text does not introduce such a sign. Therefore, it is up to the local legislation to declare the semantics and placement.


----------



## Kpc21

ukraroad said:


> What is its sense on the motorway if there are fences that protect intruders from coming onto a motorway?


There is no sense. These signs aren't used on motorways. Although I have heard about a deadly accident on a motorway with a moose - it probably jumped over the fence.

And, if I am not mistaken, we still have some sections of motorways (built long time ago) without those fences.

There is Google Street View, let's check. A section of the A1 motorway built in the 70's: https://goo.gl/maps/K3PAgGc1djo

No fences. Most of Polish motorways are modern, as they were built within the last 10 years, but there are some small old sections. Or sometimes not so small - for example the A4 west from Wrocław, a big part of which was built in the 1930's by Germans - also no fences: https://goo.gl/maps/REQYsBt8VqS2

Another missing element here on this section of the A4 are the emergency lanes (do you call them shoulders in English?) - for this reason the speed is limited from the standard 140 km/h to 110 km/h: https://goo.gl/maps/ug6byiZNRqq - the warning signs say "No emergency lane".



volodaaaa said:


> I do not know the situation in Poland, but the arrow should be next to the red light.


It is so in Germany. From what I remember (although I remember it very weakly and I couldn't find any photos), in Poland it was under the light.



MattiG said:


> By default, this sort of statements are false. Even if EU wants to harmonize everything but the weather, traffic signs and traffic lights are out of scope. This is probably because of the Vienna Convention being the harmonization body.
> 
> The Vienna Convention text does not introduce such a sign. Therefore, it is up to the local legislation to declare the semantics and placement.


Poland accepted the Vienna convention, and introduced it to the national law, in 1988, so a very long time before the metal board arrows had to be replaced with light arrows.

It's how this light looks in practice:










A situation when this arrow as a light, and not as a fixed sign, makes sense is when the traffic from the opposite direction has a proper green arrow light for turning left (for a protected left-turn) - I mean this type:










By the way, what the cars in the photo are doing is forbidden in such a case, such a light allows only left-turn, not U-turn. This light allows also U-turn:










When someone from the opposite has this light for the protected left-turn (or someone from our right has the latter one, for the protected left-turn and U-turn, or for the U-turn only), we cannot be allowed to turn right, even conditionally. When the arrow allowing the conditional right-turn is a light, then it can just turn off for the time when those from the opposite have green for the left-turn. Fixed arrow couldn't be used at all.

Of course, it doesn't explain why this "conditional arrow" (as we call it in Poland) has always to be a light, even if there is no "collision-free arrows" (I will stay with this term, as it refers to a situation specific for Poland) at the interstection at all. And why is it green, and not yellow blinking...

The other country which has those misleading green arrows is Serbia:










Those German fixed arrows can also be misleading, as they are also green on black background, but they aren't, at least, lights...

In some European countries, I am not sure if it was Greece or Spain, I have seen conditional arrows which were yellow blinking - it makes much more sense.


----------



## ea1969

Kpc21 said:


> In some European countries, I am not sure if it was Greece or Spain, I have seen conditional arrows which were yellow blinking - it makes much more sense.


In Greece these yellow blinking lights, when used for right turns, usually are "on" at the same time the main stream is on green, in order to indicate that pedestrians crossing the road to the right have a green light and therefore they have priority over the cars (something that is usually not respected by impatient Greek drivers; though it has been a better behavior over the past few years - see https://www.google.com/maps/@37.961...4!1sO_8ZEQlCJ-WNUu9KC59uww!2e0!7i13312!8i6656). 

When these arrows are towards the left it may be the same case as above and/or are used to indicate that the opposite traffic has green too, so that drivers who turn left must give way to those coming from the opposite direction (see https://www.google.com/maps/@37.985...03&h=100&yaw=131.30692&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656). 

I have seen the same arrangement in Germany too (both for right and left turns).


----------



## MattiG

Kpc21 said:


> Poland accepted the Vienna convention, and introduced it to the national law, in 1988, so a very long time before the metal board arrows had to be replaced with light arrows.


It is hard to believe that any external body would have forced Poland to dump the metal arrows, while allowing Germany to retain them.

From the traffic safety point of view, those plates are a nightmare. They are pretty hard to observe at low visibility conditions. It is hard to me to understand why Germany did not dump them at the day 1 of the unification.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ There are a lot of the "deer signs" on A4 I know for sure. Probably mostly on the "German" section but I want to say I have seen some on the new section towards Zgorzelec as well.

In Canada by comparison rural motorways are generally not fenced and so these signs are common.

Sometimes with more dramatic effect:

















Though some recently-fenced roads in Quebec have warning signs saying to call the roads department if a animal is seen on the wrong side:


----------



## Highway89

Kpc21 said:


> Actually we used to have painted arrows in Poland in the past. Until something like the end of the 90's.
> 
> I was so young in that time that I don't remember the colors. Weirdly, I cannot find any photos as well. But, from what I remember, they looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said that it's against the European regulations and if we want to join the EU, we have to change that.


We have something like that in Spain too: https://goo.gl/maps/NJLo7sRye7E2

Notice that the traffic light on the right side is also arrow-shaped. However, it was a normal circular light before the lightbulb was changed for LEDs. I guess they decided to leave there the upper "box" with the blue arrow on white background even though it isn't necessary anymore - see how there are no boxes on the uppermost set of traffic lights.



Kpc21 said:


> In some European countries, I am not sure if it was Greece or Spain, I have seen conditional arrows which were yellow blinking - it makes much more sense.


Don't know about Greece, but Spain does have them: https://goo.gl/maps/qDJvWt6GEfH2


----------



## Kpc21

Highway89 said:


> We have something like that in Spain too: https://goo.gl/maps/NJLo7sRye7E2
> 
> Notice that the traffic light on the right side is also arrow-shaped. However, it was a normal circular light before the lightbulb was changed for LEDs. I guess they decided to leave there the upper "box" with the blue arrow on white background even though it isn't necessary anymore - see how there are no boxes on the uppermost set of traffic lights.


You mean, these white boxes mean that it's allowed to drive forward on the red light for the forward direction? And it's also allowed to turn left on red, as there is also such a box for the left turn (above the general traffic light)?


----------



## Stavros86

Kpc21 said:


> In some European countries, I am not sure if it was Greece or Spain, I have seen conditional arrows which were yellow blinking - it makes much more sense.


In Greece we use this configuration where right turn is allowed during red. However, it must be very rarely used, because I have never seen this in real life.:lol:










On the other hand, this configuration is very common. It basically means that you must give way to pedestrians/cyclists.


----------



## Corvinus

The static green arrow next to a traffic light -allowing a right turn on red- was very widespread in the former GDR. It was introduced in 1978. There was no mandatory stop at the light before turning right.










West Germany did not have the static green arrow sign back then. After reunification, the road code of the GDR was scheduled to stop being in force by the end of 1990. However, all the arrow signs could not be dismantled to that date, so an exception decree extended the GDR regulation concerning them for a year, then (due to resistance from the population against its abolition) again until 1996 on the former GDR's territory.

In between, a series of studies have revealed that intersections with the green arrow aren't exposed to more serious or more frequent accidents than others. The green arrow sign entered the Federal German road traffic code in 1994. Unlike in the GDR, there is a mandatory stop at the sign when light is red.

The first green arrow in the former West was unveiled in Berlin-Reinickendorf:










In colloquial language, the sign is still being referred to as "DDR-Pfeil".

Src: Wikipedia


----------



## x-type

i like those combinations with amber blinking light. i saw in France traffic lights that have instead of green light blinking amber installed. is that still common? i saw it many years ago in Nice.


----------



## Kpc21

Because green is wrong (even though some countries, including Poland, use it), amber is correct.

Amber blinking means: you can go, but you must take special care and give way
Green means: you can just go

Which meaning fits better to the situation with the right turn on red? Definitely the first one.


----------



## ukraroad

In Ukraine static green arrows are very common, such as one in Kyiv:
https://www.google.ru/maps/@50.4640003,30.4058623,3a,17.8y,30.65h,99.13t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sElQv54koUttu9sXL6yWHcQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Kpc21 said:


>


 Very interesting!




Kpc21 said:


> The other country which has those misleading green arrows is Serbia:


Some times ago there was some similar cases also in Italy, very unuseful! In most of these cases the traffic light were removed (or used for controlled pedestrian crossing without green arrow).


----------



## Verso

^^ What the heck? Both, red and green light for turning right? :nuts:


----------



## Kpc21

There isn't anything weird in this.

The red light on the left says you are not allowed to turn right in such a way that you have absolute priority and you don't have give way to anyone, the green light on the right says (would say in Poland, in Serbia it might be slightly different) that you have to stop and give way to the drivers, cyclists and pedestrians on the street across, then you can turn right.

It's not unsafe. It seems that in the whole USA, except for New York, turning right on red is normally allowed. When it's not allowed, then there is a special sign. In New York and in Europe turning right (left in the left hand drive countries) on red is normally forbidden. It is allowed when there is an additional right arrow (in Europe, NYC probably has some text signs) next to the traffic light, either as a metal plate, or as an additional light, as in this case - it depends on the country.

And it also seems that Germans did some research on that and allowing drivers turn right on red doesn't have to be dangerous. In Poland these arrows are present on almost all the intersections with traffic lights, and it works. Why should it be dangerous, when the only what you have to do is to give way to the pedestrians (which is also the case when you have a standard green light and you turn right) and to just a single stream of cars?

Don't you have this in Slovenia? Is it always forbidden to turn right on red?


----------



## Verso

^^ Thanks for the explanation. We have the extra green arrow in Slovenia as well, but not beside a red arrow, only beside a red traffic light without an arrow. And in theory you have to watch for other traffic when you get the extra green arrow, but in practice there're no such intersections in Slovenia to my knowledge, so you're free to go.


----------



## Corvinus

Verso said:


> ^^ What the heck? Both, red and green light for turning right? :nuts:


That Belgrade traffic light photo is on the Wikipedia page, described as "self-contradictory sign".


----------



## Kpc21

And someone complains on the discussion page that it's not self-contradictory, as both arrows mean two different things 



Verso said:


> And in theory you have to watch for other traffic when you get the extra green arrow, but in practice there're no such intersections in Slovenia to my knowledge, so you're free to go.


So such a thing in Slovenia (the photo is from Poland):










is usually actually equivalent to this (I mean the right one, when it's green, not red):










although the theory says it's not and in theory it's like in Poland?

Then it's dangerous, drivers get used to that they don't have to give way to anyone, and when it happens they have to, it may end up very badly...


----------



## Verso

^^ That's right. At driving lessons you have to look left, if there's anyone approaching, but in real life no one does it, you just drive. I know there's no such intersection in Ljubljana; maybe in other towns, but I haven't noticed them anywhere. Yes, it can be dangerous if a Slovene goes abroad and forgets the true meaning of the extra green arrow.


----------



## Kpc21

It's like in Poland on the driving lessons you have to stop when you have a green arrow, regardless of whether there is any traffic on the street across (forgetting to do it on the exam you immediately fail it) - but after receiving the driving license, literally noone does it


----------



## Highway89

Kpc21 said:


> You mean, these white boxes mean that it's allowed to drive forward on the red light for the forward direction? And it's also allowed to turn left on red, as there is also such a box for the left turn (above the general traffic light)?


No, the white boxes don't allow anything. They just indicate the direction for which the traffic light is intended. If you're turning left, you must obey the traffic light on the left (which has the blue arrow pointing left).

I'm just saying that the white box isn't necessary since the lights are arrow-shaped, i.e. you can have either this:









or this:









But having both is redundant/unnecessary:


----------



## x-type

in Croatia if you have additional green (right) arrow, the worst thing that can happen is collision with pedestrian. the lights never have such setup that you intersect with ongoing (road) traffic.

here you will find similar things like this one in Belgrade, but on portal lights. for instance here:
https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.7934...4!1sSK6_wNJok0R4UFrfKLD8tQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

note that on portal above right turning lane there is red right arrow and additional green right arrow. however, if you take a look on side traffic light, there is red for straight and right, and additional green for right, so it solves the mystery (here we have in custom to place directional arrow on portal above the lane only for the direction for which that lane really is).


----------



## Attus

^^Not a road sign but a pretty weird translation.
The contractor said: 'Write the description in this project in Hungarian, and then the same in English.'


----------



## MattiG

Attus said:


> ^^Not a road sign but a pretty weird translation.
> The contractor said: 'Write the description in this project in Hungarian, and then the same in English.'


Shit happens. A similar sign was spotted a few years ago in the brand new Malmi hospital in Helsinki:










("Samma på svenska" = "Same in Swedish")


----------



## JB1981

Reminds me of this one: :lol:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7702913.stm


----------



## Verso

Yes, because Swedes have the same expression for all those five things. icard:


----------



## Kpc21

And even if they actually do, this sign would be really useful for them...


----------



## Verso

How are '5', '6' and '13' in Swedish?


----------



## Zagor666

What a racist sign :lol:


----------



## alserrod

Have it greater...


One Spanish village requested to change its official name and was accepted











"matajudios" = "Jewish killer"

Nowadays updated to "Mota de judíos" = "Jewish hill" (or something similar, not easy to translate, they searched the nearest word)




Taken two years ago, google street view remains with old name (Jewish killer) but information in google maps is always related with new name. I have seen in TV that sign was updated

BTW, easy to see that it is not a huge city or so....

https://www.google.es/maps/@42.3100...4!1s-QFkLQPOJi976dhZtlcUTQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## italystf

On RA13 motorway near Trieste, Italy: "Don't text while driving"


----------



## CNGL

Seen on Twitter: 'Pamplona (or Pampeluna, as you prefer) doesn't tolerate molestation'









I only translated what is written in Spanish, the text below is almost impossible to decode, although it appears to say the same. :troll:


----------



## Verso

^^ That's silly. :nuts:


----------



## ukraroad

CNGL said:


> Seen on Twitter: 'Pamplona (or Pampeluna, as you prefer) doesn't tolerate molestation'


Pamplona is a no-rape zone! :trollas the whole world officially is, by the secret to the city mayor)


----------



## AvB

Seen this?


----------



## alserrod

Something similar in my city, but a street Cross only.


----------



## Kanadzie

CNGL said:


> Seen on Twitter: 'Pamplona (or Pampeluna, as you prefer) doesn't tolerate molestation'
> 
> 
> I only translated what is written in Spanish, the text below is almost impossible to decode, although it appears to say the same. :troll:


It's for the animal welfare protection :lol:


----------



## Robot8A

Attus said:


> One way, but which one?
> 
> 
> DSCF3814 by Attus74, on Flickr


https://www.google.es/maps/@41.6315...4!1sgO3pkXxqj1D5047yiSwK-Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 Go back to the earlier Street View Photos


----------



## Verso

^ Would be better if they lied one by another, not one over another.


----------



## Robot8A

Try to understand which lane do you have to take to reach your destination:
https://www.google.es/maps/@41.6326...4!1saOuP9nqxpUkxL8KpUeAh6Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Another angle:
https://www.google.es/maps/@41.6327...4!1s82N0GFDe1DeStlcuzQxisA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

The Satellite image may (or may not) help you find out.

There is one even worse, but Street View is not updated, so I might take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Zagor666

Verso said:


> ^^ That's silly. :nuts:


i dont think it´s silly, the people of pamplona made a clear statement "zero tolerance against certain people"


----------



## g.spinoza

Zagor666 said:


> i dont think it´s silly, the people of pamplona made a clear statement "zero tolerance against certain people"


It is silly, because all the (civilized) world has zero tolerance against sex offenses. It doesn't need a road sign to state this.


----------



## alserrod

italystf said:


> That sign must be pretty old, as the quintal was abolished in the 1990s and now only ton is used.




word in Spanish exists too (and same word indeed) but never used at all. Just at school


----------



## Corvinus

Took this one in South Tyrol. Normal public village road. Who offers more?


----------



## x-type

i can offer only 20%
https://www.google.hr/maps/@44.6913...4!1sS4Eb73CP5EFwF1EG2QAOHg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ChrisZwolle

30%!

D141 Route des Cretes-5 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## italystf

http://www.dangerousroads.org/europe/italy/918-scanuppia-malga-palazzo-italy.html

It's not a public road, though, and 45% refers only to the steepest point.


----------



## sotonsi

Fford Pen Llech in Harwich, Wales is signed as 40%

It used to be signed as 1 in 2-and-a-half.








The Steepest Road in Britain? by Oliver O'Brien on Flickr


----------



## Corvinus

^^ "motors" = motorbikes, or motor vehicles in general?


----------



## sotonsi

Motor Vehicles. I believe the warning is an attempt to dissuade casual attempts by tourists to the area to drive down it. "Heh, that road is steep, let's drive down it". It's only advisory.


----------



## Zagor666

Bolzano, Alte Rafensteiner Strasse :cheers:


----------



## CNGL

^^ It's either _Bozen_ or _Via Rafenstein_, don't mix languages. 


italystf said:


> http://www.dangerousroads.org/europe/italy/918-scanuppia-malga-palazzo-italy.html
> 
> It's not a public road, though, and 45% refers only to the steepest point.


IIRC the Scanuppia (or Malga Palazzo) is not that steep, I believe it doesn't get steeper tha 30% or so. Now that I think, is there such a sign at the foot of the Nebelhorn in Oberstdorf, Germany? That road has a 42% slope!


----------



## Zagor666

CNGL said:


> ^^ It's either _Bozen_ or _Via Rafenstein_, don't mix languages.


Its Bulsan Via Rafensteiner


----------



## OulaL

Corvinus said:


> ^^ "motors" = motorbikes, or motor vehicles in general?


"Motor" was the word used for a car in the English language.

While the "car", as we know it today, is a relatively new invention, that word in the English language is many centuries older. Its meaning has just changed.

In the older centuries "cars" were just driven by horses. When cars that have the power to move themselves started appearing in Great Britain, they were first called automobiles, but that eventually changed into "motor cars". The word "motor" was needed to tell them apart from horse-drawn "cars". For well over half of the century, motor cars and horse-drawn cars coexisted.

Over time, the word "motor car" was shortened to "motor". The word "motorway" comes from that time, and has unfortunately been mistranslated to (for example) Swedish as motorväg and in turn to Finnish as moottoritie, while it actually means the very same as German Autobahn and French autoroute. The sign (or the sign that existed before it, and has merely been replaced without changing the wording) thus means "unsuitable for cars".

During the last 50 years or so horse-drawn cars have more or less disappeared, and this in turn has released the old word "car" to replace the "motor" in the English language, as we know it today.


----------



## Corvinus

"No parking" sign with rare and very specific exception in Interlaken (CH)











Because:


----------



## bratislav

In Kaštel Štafilić, Dalamtia. 


I just wonder is it forbidden that dogs walk on the street, or go to the beach?


----------



## bogdymol

What if a stray dog sees that sign?


----------



## x-type

bratislav said:


> In Kaštel Štafilić, Dalamtia.
> [url]https://s6.postimg.org/7j6ikbewx/IMG_20170701_061227.jpg[/url]
> 
> I just wonder is it forbidden that dogs walk on the street, or go to the beach?


beach of course.


----------



## volodaaaa

In my neighbourhood


----------



## bratislav

Horsky park?


----------



## volodaaaa

bratislav said:


> Horsky park?


Yep, very close to the Serbian Embassy


----------



## Robot8A

"Even on dirt zone"

Zaragoza, Spain


----------



## Verso

italystf said:


> The sign says: "Town with Western culture and strong Christian tradition. Anyone who isn't willing to respect local culture and traditions should go away."
> 
> The sign was installed by the local council, that is right-wing and anti-immigration.


Except that most Afro–Asian migrants don't understand Italian. Some of them can't even read the Latin script.


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> Except that most Afro–Asian migrants don't understand Italian. Some of them can't even read the Latin script.


Do you think that the guy in the council who proposed that was smart enough to realize this fact? :lol:

Interestingly, many mass media reported it as 'anti-Islam' sign, although no referrence to Islam appears on the sign.


----------



## Verso

italystf said:


> Interestingly, many mass media reported it as 'anti-Islam' sign, although no referrence to Islam appears on the sign.


Give those journalists one-way plane tickets to the Middle East.


----------



## Penn's Woods

italystf said:


> Do you think that the guy in the council who proposed that was smart enough to realize this fact? :lol:
> ....


I assume his real audience is local voters.


----------



## italystf

Penn's Woods said:


> I assume his real audience is local voters.


Yes, it's just cheap propaganda.


----------



## volodaaaa

italystf said:


> Yes, it's just cheap propaganda.


Perhaps he doesn't have balls to address the real recipients of the message in their language.


----------



## italystf

Another Lega Nord populist sign:










"The municipal administration opposes gender ideology"

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cartello-luminoso-contro-i-gender-sindaco-leghista-1166945.html


----------



## volodaaaa

italystf said:


> Another Lega Nord populist sign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The municipal administration opposes gender ideology"
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cartello-luminoso-contro-i-gender-sindaco-leghista-1166945.html


Has it been approved as a regulation by the majority of council members? Otherwise it's a lie.


----------



## italystf

volodaaaa said:


> Has it been approved as a regulation by the majority of council members? Otherwise it's a lie.


In Italian minicipalities the mayor in power has the majority of council members supporting him/her. Most times, they vote in his/her favour.


----------



## volodaaaa

The council votes the mayor? It is quite common in our cities that mayor represents the opposition to council members. It is not always good, but the directives are usually the whole-public consensus.


----------



## Kpc21

In Poland the mayor is elected together with the council members (on a separate ballot, but during the same elections), so a logical consequence is that there is a big chance that a mayor from the same political option as most council members will win the elections.

Although it's not a rule, especially in small municipalities, where people vote for specific people rather than for a party. In small municipalities, there is also many party-less candidates, gathered in local committees.


----------



## volodaaaa

Kpc21 said:


> In Poland the mayor is elected together with the council members (on a separate ballot, but during the same elections), so a logical consequence is that there is a big chance that a mayor from the same political option as most council members will win the elections.
> 
> Although it's not a rule, especially in small municipalities, where people vote for specific people rather than for a party. In small municipalities, there is also many party-less candidates, gathered in local committees.


Same here, but some parties or members of a council usually forms a coalition that votes together and it might be against the will of the mayor. A mayor is rather a representative function while a council is the executive power of a city/municipality. Mayor is like a president of a city. He may veto but himself is rather weak.

I can't imagine any mayor of any Slovak city to proclaim the anti-gender policy without having it approved by a council. Furthermore, in spite of being a non-lawyer, I am not sure if something like this could be even the part of any provision, regulation or directive.  It would be the same non-sense as proclaim a city to be a vegan city.


----------



## Kpc21

In Poland, mayor is kind of connection of president and prime minister. The whole city hall is under him (like the prime ministers, specific ministers under him and all the governmental offices under them) and he does the representative function, like a president.

By the way, a mayor of a bigger city (population above 100 thousand or which was a capital of a voivodeship before the reform of voivodeship borders in 1998/1999) is called president ("prezydent miasta" - president of the city) here. The term burmistrz, which literally translates to mayor, is used for towns. By the way, while, actually, both names: prezydent miasta and burmistrz translate to mayor in English, the English mayor almost always translates to burmistrz, even if we talk about very big cities. Exceptions are the towns and cities in: France, Russia, Georgia and Ukraine, where mayor is called in Polish "mer". So the mayor of Warsaw is called "prezydent Warszawy" (or, fully, Prezydent Miasta Stołecznego Warszawy - "President of the Capital City of Warsaw"), the mayor of London "burmistrz Londynu" (same for towns in Poland and most towns and cities abroad), the mayor of Paris - "mer Paryża".


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Cognate to German "Bürgermeister" and Dutch...is it "burgemeester"? In Belgium, the French word for "mayor" is "bourgmestre," but in France and Canada it's "maire." I don't know whether francophone Belgians would call the mayor of Paris or Montreal a "bourgmestre" or a "maire"....


----------



## Kemo

A very informative sign at an unusual intersection (here)


----------



## volodaaaa

Good that the additional signs are legible.


----------



## Kemo

Still better than these:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^icard:


----------



## alserrod

Well.... does anyone who go to Andorra not know that fuel is cheaper than in Spain and France?

I do not know reason but close to border there aren't petrol stations, nearest ones are 2 km or so away and... a signal pointing last petrol station (in Catalan) 

https://www.google.ca/maps/@42.4545...Sj3qFVaiO4JpG4NPpgPw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


(and anyway, two more ones were built just some metres ahead)


----------



## Corvinus

And if we are already at Andorran signs

https://www.google.ca/maps/@42.5338078,1.5249224,3a,19.7y,319.8h,87.74t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s5ETwaOqG1RHw4wsEEbNbIA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

For them, just one of the town entrance signs, but for Hungarian readers .......


----------



## Autobahn-mann

I remember that there was an apposite thread for this topic, if I remember right...


----------



## alserrod

Spanish orange cameras not only point where they set usually camera-cars (they can be anywhere, they often go to same points but can shift), but also that average speed is controlled.


----------



## Kpc21

I was already telling that somewhere in this forum section, but in Poland also the general speed camera sign is used when the average speed is controlled, just with an extra plate telling about the average speed control and the distance on which the control takes place.

By the way, we also used to have fake speed cameras (and some devices that were "roaming" between enclosures located in different places), but they got banned a few years ago.


----------



## alserrod

in Spain they are pointed with those signals (or electronic pannels).

I remember a stretch that... I try not to run but never like to be fined. Therefore, I try to fill fuel in the middle of that strecth. Therefore, for some minutes speed=0 :lol:


----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonian version of speed camera sign:


----------



## Highway89

AP-68 PK 120 C by J GM, en Flickr


----------



## Corvinus

Rather "nice" than "unusual", I still find it worth posting:

Norway E6, going northbound from Alta. "Del veien", i.e. "Share the road". 

Despite this being the only road to the Nordkapp and thus frequented by tourists, minutes can pass by without a single vehicle passing.


----------



## alserrod

Parking area signals in AP-68 in Spain are really quite old, but have seen only there. More or less every 8-10 km there is a small side to stop. No facilities at all. They advice they are ready only for short stops and point where you will find next roadside area with petrol station, cafeteria, restaurant and so on (usually 30 km away, 60 km whilst night).

But they pointed these small areas just to stop if you were tired, of wanted to change driver, or just to drink water (no driving) or... with safety


----------



## Robot8A

Zaragoza, Spain


----------



## Uppsala

Highway89 said:


> AP-68 PK 120 C by J GM, en Flickr



Where is this funny sign? Is it on a motorway?


----------



## Kunagi

Uppsala said:


> Where is this funny sign? Is it on a motorway?


Yes, it's on a tolled motorway (AP-68) near Logroño, La Rioja, Spain.


----------



## Highway89

Uppsala said:


> Where is this funny sign? Is it on a motorway?





Kunagi said:


> Yes, it's on a tolled motorway (AP-68) near Logroño, La Rioja, Spain.


This is the exact place on Google Street View: https://www.google.es/maps/@42.4358...4!1sQf9D92got6nm4h7GXR8f6A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## alserrod

Aren't many more of them?. I remember seeing several ones every rest areas but maybe they were replaced


----------



## g.spinoza

During my daily commute I always pass in front of this set of signs but never realized how silly they are:


----------



## Robot8A

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmOzygLgSdw/


----------



## x-type

g.spinoza said:


> During my daily commute I always pass in front of this set of signs but never realized how silly they are:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Jp5X9Bi.jpg


Lol, really lol!

First lol is for not using Tutte le direzioni indication sign. 
Second lol is for using indication signs at all at that point.
:lol:


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ I think that were moved, or turned, by wind...


----------



## g.spinoza

Autobahn-mann said:


> ^^ I think that were moved, or turned, by wind...


?? 
They are specular. There is no rotation that can produce something like that.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ I was meaning that maybe the specular-ones were originally on the opposite site of the pole…
This is only one hypotesis...


----------



## Junkie

Showing signs of Greek cities, but in Slavic language. There is no GR mark, because of political reasons.


----------



## Kpc21

I would understand lack of Macedonia (the country) - MK on the signs in Greece. Because Greece does not accept this name, so they probably also don't like MK as a country code. But why lack of Greece on signs in Macedonia (the country)? I don't think Macedonia the country has anything against the name of Greece and the GR country symbol...

I still don't really understand this conflict. We have Georgia the country and Georgia the American state. And this is OK, nobody complains about it. In a single country you very often find several towns with the same name. Or, for example, take Galicia. It is a region in Spain but it also was a region in Poland (actually - the Polish part of Austria-Hungary during those 123 years when we missed a country) - and it was OK. And here just the name of one country being also a name of a region in another country makes such problems.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

sign in the spanish french border in behobia .
lapurdi is a basque province but in france , the sign is located in the spanish-basque side and it was placed by the basque (spanish) provincial government
https://goo.gl/maps/JoCHT5ga5j52








http://www.ikusle.com/wp-content/up...olíticos-con-el-dinero-de-los-gipuzkoanos.jpg


----------



## Junkie

Kpc21 said:


> I would understand lack of Macedonia (the country) - MK on the signs in Greece. Because Greece does not accept this name, so they probably also don't like MK as a country code. But why lack of Greece on signs in Macedonia (the country)? I don't think Macedonia the country has anything against the name of Greece and the GR country symbol...
> 
> I still don't really understand this conflict. We have Georgia the country and Georgia the American state. And this is OK, nobody complains about it. In a single country you very often find several towns with the same name. Or, for example, take Galicia. It is a region in Spain but it also was a region in Poland (actually - the Polish part of Austria-Hungary during those 123 years when we missed a country) - and it was OK. And here just the name of one country being also a name of a region in another country makes such problems.


What you talk is wrong

Greece does not recognize the vehichle tables, they sometimes in the past crossed all the cars plates where the sign "MK" was placed.
On the border they issued stamps for all vehicles. Some vehicles were refused entry and banned.










Also Greece does not recognize the passports. In order for MKD citizens to enter Greece they must provide separate papers for stamps and visas if needed. We cannot into Greece with passport only.

A referendum is scheduled for 30 September. If it will be positive the government will propose changing of the constitution for the name which was agreed (but politicaly only) with the greek side.

The name should be Republic of North Macedonia and the country code NMK, all vehichle and passport codes will be removed.

But people are against this.


----------



## Kanadzie

I can never understand how people can be so petty...


----------



## Valvejoodik

Kindergarten...


----------



## Kpc21

Junkie said:


> Greece does not recognize the vehichle tables, they sometimes in the past crossed all the cars plates where the sign "MK" was placed.
> On the border they issued stamps for all vehicles. Some vehicles were refused entry and banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Greece does not recognize the passports. In order for MKD citizens to enter Greece they must provide separate papers for stamps and visas if needed. We cannot into Greece with passport only.


It is just stupid...

After a bit of thinking - I can understand that Greece, as an independent country, has right to decide about the conditions on which they allow citizens of other countries to enter their area. Even if it's kinda holey with the Schengen zone - it's very easy for a Macedonian to enter Greece illegally.

But actually - the Wikipedia says that Greece allows Macedonian citizens visa-free: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Macedonian_citizens and the Greek governmental page they refer to confirms that: https://www.mfa.gr/en/visas/visas-f...ountries-requiring-or-not-requiring-visa.html

So it does not look like what you are saying is right. Unless you just mean visas for longer stays, allowing to work and so on - then it kinda make sense. But still I can't understand those separate papers thing etc. How can a country NOT accept a legally issued passport by another country (if it generally allows its citizens, visa free for short touristic or business stays), even by a country having no name that they recognize. The EU really should do something with that.

And I can't really understand how a country may not allow on its area cars signed with an INTERNATIONALLY recognized and accepted country code.

Even if - from their perspective - it's a country without a name.

It's still a country. And this country code does not do any evil to the Greek Macedonia - after all, regions don't normally have or use such international car codes - they are for whole countries. So nobody really can mistake this way Macedonia the country with Macedonia the Greek region.

And WHY they so much can't live with both things sharing the name. There is so much geographical objects in the world sharing names and nobody has problems with that...


----------



## timis2

If Greece does not recognize Macedonia, it does not even recognize the papers.

I was in Greece and I did not see the covered macedonian registration plates.


----------



## x-type

NMK? I hope that is only joke and unofficial proposal by somebody from forum. Following that rule it should be SMK or NMC or something. NMK would be mixture of Macedonian and English languages.


----------



## Junkie

I would ask moderator to delete Kpc21's posts because he is making wrong statements and childish begaviour in here.
Entering a debate without facts and knowledge is not good....

A separate paper for entering Greece is needed for *all* citizens.
They don't recognize the passport but they accept it because they must legitimate a person because the passport is biometric.
They don't stamp the passport, but the separate paper I posted above. If you dont have this paper you are refused entry/. This list is issued by the embassy and consulates

http://i.imgur.com/simzq4z.jpg


----------



## Kpc21

timis2 said:


> If Greece does not recognize Macedonia, it does not even recognize the papers.


But for me it seems that it recognizes the country. It doesn't recognize the name.



Junkie said:


> They don't stamp the passport, but the separate paper I posted above. If you dont have this paper you are refused entry/. This list is issued by the embassy and consulates
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/simzq4z.jpg


I know that e.g. when you travel to Israel, you can ask for a stamp on a special paper because some countries just refuse entry to people who were in Israel (and there is a record of that in their passport). A stupid law (it doesn't hurt Israel, which was the intention of such law and those countries have reasons to do it, in any way - it instead hurts innocent tourists and travellers) - but those countries have right to that, no-one can force any independent country to accept someone who wants to enter its territory, it's a sovereign decision of this country whether to accept the person or to refuse entry. And Israel just offers help to those people who this way don't have to get a new passport before the old is expired.

But refusing entry just because it's written "Macedonia" on the passport (and requiring some special papers from citizens of this country just because of that) is childish and it's making unnecessary problems to its citizens. For things which are not at their fault. Someone is born Macedonian (not Greek but Slavic Macedonian), he doesn't feel Greek in any way - and what can he do about it?


----------



## jdb.2

You know what's childish? Comic sans. :lol:


----------



## Kpc21

I think we really should end this OT, this thread is about unusual road signs...

Maybe also slightly off the topic but much closer to it -

Comic signage of road works in Poland:



Dominik W said:


> Takie cudo z Aleksandrowa Łódzkiego, ul. Wojska Polskiego DK71/72
> 
> Akt 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akt 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z drugiej strony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kto pod kim dołki kopie? :nuts:
> 
> Całość oznakowania realizuje jedna firma, znaki z aktu 1 stoją jakiś tydzień z aktu drugiego dobrze ponad miesiąc. Widziałem jak panowie z GDDKiA podjechali, popatrzyli i machnęli ręką. :bash:
> 
> Dominik W.


The last photo - taken in the opposite direction. One collection of signs is there for one week, another - for a month. All the signage realized by the same company


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Translation: Narrow lane widths. Beware of oncoming vehicles.









By me.


----------



## General Maximus

Beware when using the M25, that you may get stuck in traffic until 2025. Take extra care, and bring plenty of food and drink with you.


----------



## prophecus1

Very big, hard to miss speed camera sign in Malaysia. It is placed three times at one km interval before the actual camera. Malaysia really doesn't want anyone to pay fines.










https://ohsempoi.com


----------



## Kpc21

Because the cameras are to force slowing down, not to put fines on drivers. Very reasonable.


----------



## OulaL

Kpc21 said:


> Because the cameras are to force slowing down, not to put fines on drivers. Very reasonable.


Finnish police chefs in charge of supervising those cameras may have different opinions.


----------



## alserrod

In Spain they are adviced only once but available too in web and app. I remember being besides driver and checking for next radar.
Sometimes problem is it is unknown maximum speed. It can make drivers go slower because not known if it is generalits 100 km/h or if in that point it is 80 or so.
In some signs they point maximum speed too.

In addition, before last summer, police requested not to go slow because a police patrol in the road. For instance, you can see a police patrol driving 80 because any reason (for instance, checking road, checking surroundings or whatever not related to road). They ask not to drive 80 but general speed and nothing happens if overpassing them. It is safer indeed as they say


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Translation: Together, with the consideration for others. Thank you!









By me.


----------



## Valvejoodik

alserrod said:


> In Spain they are adviced only once but available too in web and app. I remember being besides driver and checking for next radar.
> Sometimes problem is it is unknown maximum speed. It can make drivers go slower because not known if it is generalits 100 km/h or if in that point it is 80 or so.
> In some signs they point maximum speed too.
> 
> In addition, before last summer, police requested not to go slow because a police patrol in the road. For instance, you can see a police patrol driving 80 because any reason (for instance, checking road, checking surroundings or whatever not related to road). They ask not to drive 80 but general speed and nothing happens if overpassing them. It is safer indeed as they say


Yeah, many drivers are afraid to pass police car that drives slower than the limit...


----------



## alserrod

Valvejoodik said:


> Yeah, many drivers are afraid to pass police car that drives slower than the limit...


That's what they wanna avoid to have in the roads congestions due to not overpassing patrols instead of driving slower


----------



## Alex_ZR

:troll:


----------



## Highway89

A bilingual Spanish-English sign near Burgos, Spain. Location: https://goo.gl/maps/oUYZpr3ujkm

I guess they decided to include English because this used to be the main route between Santander (which has ferry connections with the UK) and Madrid.


N-623 Ubierna by J GM, en Flickr

Sorry about the picture being out of focus.


----------



## Kpc21

Maybe not a sign but...



KrzychuEP said:


> A1, kierunek Gdańsk, gdzieś w województwie pomorskim, 4.08.2018:


Poland, A1 towards Gdańsk, somewhere in Pomeranian voivodeship.

This mobile board says "No disruptions".


----------



## Highway89

New signs again in La Rioja, Spain. Apparently my region is the testing ground for the Spanish traffic authority (DGT) :nuts:

This time they've painted the road surface with orange chevrons to mark out the appropriate route in order to help motorcycles take corners safely, e.g. not cutting to the apex too soon.



















The sign:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting approach.

If you drive in the Alps you often have motorcyclists driving near the center line but are tilting over so far that you almost hit them while driving in your own lane.


----------



## General Maximus

It's getting that time of year again...


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting approach.
> 
> If you drive in the Alps you often have motorcyclists driving near the center line but are tilting over so far that you almost hit them while driving in your own lane.


It's unbelievable how bikers, as well as cyclists, don't realize how vulnerable they are on the road. Once I was about to run over a cyclist who didn't stop at the red. I pulled over near him and told him "I hope you know that, if I run over you with my car, I will barely realize that and I will go back home unscathed, while you won't go back home at all"...


----------



## OulaL

Nothing special here. Just a private industrial property in Akaa, Finland, with its own local area speed limit.










EDIT: Why can I not see the picture above? Anyway, here it is http://www.oulalintula.fi/k0st/nopeusrajoitus.png


----------



## Valvejoodik

7 is a strange number


----------



## General Maximus

This:










...kind of reminded me of this one...


----------



## Kpc21

946.352946 said:


>


If one semaphore wasn't enough


----------



## marciomaco

^^

One is for cyclists and another for other vehicles. Nothing strange in there.


----------



## xBartosz

Delete


----------



## xBartosz

Delete


----------



## Kpc21

marciomaco said:


> ^^
> 
> One is for cyclists and another for other vehicles. Nothing strange in there.


1. There are three of them.

2. All of them display exactly the same signals. Why do you need a separate one for cyclists?


----------



## volodaaaa

Kpc21 said:


> 1. There are three of them.
> 
> 2. All of them display exactly the same signals. Why do you need a separate one for cyclists?



So that cyclist can pass the intersection by the time regular cars get the green. Possible collisions in intersection are eliminated thereby.


----------



## Attus

Kpc21 said:


> 2. All of them display exactly the same signals.


At the moment when the photo was shot, yes, they do. But it does not mean necesserily, that it's alyways so.


----------



## MattiG

Kpc21 said:


> 1. There are three of them.


What!? You do not understand what both of three means?


----------



## Kpc21

I didn't see it live, I must check it, but I really believe they didn't bother delaying the lights for cars with respect to those for the cyclists. Anyway, the drivers would kill the city authorities for doing such things, so that they gotta wait longer... The last what they would do is hurting them to help the cyclists.


----------



## italystf

In Italy you can have troubles if you pick up an illegal immigrant. That's a kind of stupid law, as illegal immigrants don't have "illegal immigrant" written on their face, nor would tell drivers that they are illegal immigrants.


----------



## Sponsor

General Maximus said:


> How Oklahoma signs roads near prisons.


How often do prisoners escape from prison? I'd think it's unlikely.


----------



## Kpc21

The truck drivers sometimes do even have problems if they carry an illegal immigrant who broke into the car and they don't know about it.


----------



## volodaaaa

Sponsor said:


> General Maximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How Oklahoma signs roads near prisons.
> 
> 
> 
> How often do prisoners escape from prison? I'd think it's unlikely.
Click to expand...

Nothing is impossible speaking of text based road signage in the USA.


----------



## Schule04

Interesting stop sign


----------



## alserrod

white,red and white sign in the left... I reckon it means trekking sign


----------



## italystf

In the Free Territory of Trieste (1947-54) prostitution was legal, but allied militaries weren't allowed to access red light areas:


----------



## italystf

"Many *ta*nks" should be "Viele Panzer" in German :troll:









https://www.ilrestodelcarlino.it/ancona/cronaca/cartello-sbagliato-carrarmati-1.2475344


----------



## italystf

In Genoa:









https://www.genova24.it/2017/07/l-i...rammaticato-presso-terminal-traghetti-183974/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I found it on Street View, evidently this sign has been around since 2014 or longer: https://www.google.com/maps/@44.410...4!1sDCMQxgkVJJudM6Zt3dt0aQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## General Maximus

I spotted this yesterday, when I was sitting in traffic near Canterbury...


----------



## g.spinoza

So you can abuse them physically?


----------



## Kpc21

http://www.kuprawdzie.pl/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Kierowco-uśmiechnij-się-e1500042761518.jpg

Driver!
Smile
We are building for You
We are sorry
for the disruptions in traffic

Germans always have "Wir bauen für Sie" and it was such a good idea that we copied it, it's also a popular slogan here 

We also sometimes have those signs with a sad face at the start of the section with disruptions, an "intermediate" one in the middle and a happy face when you approach the end of that section.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ In Italy in the past we used to have "Stiamo lavorando per voi" signs with the same meaning ("we are working for you"), but I haven't seen those in a long time.


----------



## italystf

Kpc21 said:


> We also sometimes have those signs with a sad face at the start of the section with disruptions, an "intermediate" one in the middle and a happy face when you approach the end of that section.


I've seen the same on a motorway in Austria around 10-12 years ago.


----------



## bogdymol

in Austria they have this cone which is like the mascot for construction areas:









^^ In the picture above it is written that they are repainting the lines on the road.

The cone is sad at the beginning of a longer construction area, happy at the end and has also various other faces depending on what kind of work is going on. Good idea to keep the drivers not angry.


----------



## x-type

bogdymol said:


> in Austria they have this cone which is like the mascot for construction areas:
> 
> ^^ In the picture above it is written that they are repainting the lines on the road.
> 
> The cone is sad at the beginning of a longer construction area, happy at the end and has also various other faces depending on what kind of work is going on. Good idea to keep the drivers not angry.


Now are cones. In 2000s there were emoticons. We had similar emoticons too in Croatia, I remember them while long tunnels on A1 were getting second tubes in 2008/2009.

Slovenia was one of the first countries where I saw similar things, even in 1990s they had those boards "Slovenija gradi avtoceste za vas" (Slovenia is building motorways for you).


----------



## Kpc21

In Łódź, such signs are used: https://goo.gl/maps/CbH4yEJY5ku

We are sorry for disruptions

-- Łódź builds --

End of investment
30 Sep 2015










There are also ones that forecast the works and show the planned start and end dates.


----------



## Corvinus

Pedestrian tunnel in Switzerland: 
"Caution! Icicles may fall from the tunnel ceiling."


----------



## Robot8A

Pedestrian with leashed dog in Bol, Brač island, Croatia

https://www.google.es/maps/@42.6420...4!1szCwr4WGzMCc_yuyiGs80cQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Priority in U in Dubrovnik, Croatia


----------



## MattiG

Kpc21 said:


> Forbidden to pour alcohol onto streets? Who would anyone do it instead of just drinking the content of the bottle?


When the Soviet Union attacked Afghanistan in 1979, the people in California got angry, and protested by pouring their bottles of Russian vodka onto ground.


----------



## Valvejoodik

That sign would've been handy...


----------



## italystf

MattiG said:


> When the Soviet Union attacked Afghanistan in 1979, the people in California got angry, and protested by pouring their bottles of Russian vodka onto ground.


Vodka Party? (instead of Tea Party)

(that's ironical as the US would have invaded Afghanistan too 22 years later)


----------



## Robot8A

*Not* zebra crossings:

https://www.google.es/maps/@40.3835...nSJjxZC4iI0l4v0y2Z5g!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en


----------



## kokomo

I found this sign of a Swiss tunnel and I was wondering the dimensions (size) of it:










any idea?


----------



## x-type

kokomo said:


> I found this sign of a Swiss tunnel and I was wondering the dimensions (size) of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea?


700 m? :dunno:


----------



## davide84

Do you want to know the size of the sign? They can be ordered in different sizes, see page 19 of this leaflet: https://www.segnaletica-mordasini.c...dasini/files/kataloge/Kapitel_1_0910_DV_i.pdf

The sign itself is not unusual, is a standard Swiss sign indicating a tunnel, meaning that it's mandatory to turn on the lights even if the tunnel is lit. 700 m is the length of the tunnel.


----------



## kokomo

Thanks! kay:

(I am building a diorama and wanted to add this sign to it, that's why I was so curious about dimensions)


----------



## Valvejoodik

Looks like pretty standard size to me...


----------



## miumiuwonwon

Danger Weir!



























By me.


----------



## Corvinus

^^ In colloquial German it's "Schleuse", didn't know the official term is "Wehranlage".


----------



## eeee.

Never heard the term "Schleuse" for "Wehr". It's clearly something different. What kind of colloquial speech is that?


----------



## Alex_ZR

eeee. said:


> Never heard the term "Schleuse" for "Wehr". It's clearly something different. What kind of colloquial speech is that?


In Vojvodina it's colloquial name is "šlajz", obviously from German "Schleuse".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Or Dutch 'sluis'. A fairly large number of Dutch nautical terms have made their way into English, there is even a Wikipedia article about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_linguistic_influence_on_naval_terms


----------



## Highway89

In Spanish it's "esclusa" but the Spanish dictionary says it comes from Latin?


> esclusa
> Del lat. mediev. esclusa, y este del *lat. exclūsa [aqua]* '[agua] excluida'.
> 
> 1. f. Compartimento, con puertas de entrada y salida, que se construye en un canal de navegación para que los barcos puedan pasar de un tramo a otro de diferente nivel, para lo cual se llena de agua o se vacía el espacio comprendido entre dichas puertas.


Edit: Maybe they're two different things. Nevertheless, "Esclusa" sounds similar to "Schleuse".


----------



## Kpc21

In Polish we have: śluza.

But it's not the same as what you called "weir".

I didn't know this word but according to Wikipedia, it's a kind of an "artificial waterfall" or rather a small dam.

"Schleuse", "śluza" or in English, lock, is a device connecting two bodies of water (usually artificial channels connected to natural rivers) with different water levels, so that boats can sail between them. It has doors at both sides and when both of them get closed, the water level is regulated, so that it gets equal with the one on the side onto which the boat is going to sail.


----------



## MattiG

Kpc21 said:


> In Polish we have: śluza.
> 
> But it's not the same as what you called "weir".
> 
> I didn't know this word but according to Wikipedia, it's a kind of an "artificial waterfall" or rather a small dam.
> 
> "Schleuse", "śluza" or in English, lock, is a device connecting two bodies of water (usually artificial channels connected to natural rivers) with different water levels, so that boats can sail between them. It has doors at both sides and when both of them get closed, the water level is regulated, so that it gets equal with the one on the side onto which the boat is going to sail.


The system looks like what is called "submerged weir; drowned weir" in English and "Grundwehr; untergetauchtes Wehr; Stauwehr" auf Deutsch in the Finnish-Swedish-English-German-French-Danish-Estonian technical term bank. ("Pohjapato" in Finnish.)

Its idea is to regulate the water level by overflowing the water masses over the threshold. It absolutely is a different thing from a lock (Schleuse) for hoisting and lowering boats and ships. 

There may be several chambers per lock. Multi-chamber staircase locks were in use especially in the 19th century, when the technology limited the rise per gate to about three meters. For example, the Saimaa Canal from Gulf of Finland to the Saimaa lake system has a total rise of 76 meters. The first version of 1860's had 28 chambers while the current one has eight.









_Mälkiä Lock, rise 12.4 meters_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This is how they roll in Belgium:










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronquières_inclined_plane


----------



## x-type

Jesus Christ!


----------



## Penn's Woods

There is a word “sluice” in English, although I don’t know how it’s different from a lock, or from a weir.
Honestly, I can think of one time in my life I’ve ever heard the word “weir,” in an episode of the British sitcom “Keeping Up Appearances.”


----------



## Aokromes

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is how they roll in Belgium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronquières_inclined_plane


that's a toy xd


----------



## Kanadzie

Schluesse seems similar to schleussel and then lock?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> Schluesse seems similar to schleussel and then lock?




Hmmm....

[leaves to consult dictionary]


----------



## Penn's Woods

I think you’re on to something....


----------



## Zagor666

https://s17.directupload.net/images/191003/r5nb6hue.jpg


----------



## g.spinoza

The sign that the city of Chieri, near Turin, has created to inform people about pollution traffic bans:


----------



## lucaf1

g.spinoza said:


> The sign that the city of Chieri, near Turin, has created to inform people about pollution traffic bans:



Same in every municipality of Venice area :bash:


----------



## Verso

Is there a parking area next to the sign?


----------



## Kpc21

It's like the Polish speed limit signs placed at the national border... or even worse.

In Łódź we used to have:










At some moment they replaced it with:










"Except:
– vehicles permitted according to the Bylaw 1107/VI/11 from 18.08.2011 of the Mayor of Lodz, including deliveries and services from 6 to 11 and from 19 to 20

_The bylaw available at www.zdit.uml.lodz.pl_"

This was ridiculous – a road sign referring you to a website 

Now it is just:










"Except those with City Office permission and deliveries from 6 to 11".


----------



## Verso

^^ I don't really mind all that text, because it only refers to those who are allowed to drive or park there – but those people usually already know that. All others: don't drive or park behind the sign.


----------



## g.spinoza

Verso said:


> ^^ I don't really mind all that text, because it only refers to those who are allowed to drive or park there – but those people usually already know that. All others: don't drive or park behind the sign.


This is not true for the Italian sign.


----------



## Verso

^ No, I meant the Polish signs.


----------



## Alqaszar

---


----------



## Highway89

The regional government of La Rioja, Spain, created some tourist routes for bikers. They placed these special signs.


----------



## g.spinoza

Signs installed in some places in Sardinia:


----------



## PovilD

Kaunas city municipality in Lithuania decided to improve pedestrian safety by implementing *diamond warning sign marking on pavement* near pedestrian crossings. I don't know any practise of using such signs anywhere in Europe, but they are used in e.g. Japan.
https://www.15min.lt/gazas/naujiena/saugukelyje-lt/kauno-rombai-kelia-aistras-policija-juos-nori-panaikinti-787-1037584
They were implemented last year after the traffic accident when one underage teenager from Russia was killed on uncontrolled traffic crossing at 2+2 lanes street (A. Juozapavičiaus pr.), near Rusų gatvė (Russian Street) apparently.

Lithuanian Road Administration and the Police was sceptical about these diamonds, but Kaunas city municipality admitted that they actually reduced traffic accidents near uncontrolled pedestrian crossings significantly. They are still there today with most/all pedestrian crossings having such diamonds.

I don't mind actually about the diamonds, but there are some places where there shouldn't be diamonds like near traffic lights or near "give way" signs.


----------



## Schule04

Sign in Budapest: "All tourist crap is banned here"


----------



## Valvejoodik

PovilD said:


> Kaunas city municipality in Lithuania decided to improve pedestrian safety by implementing *diamond warning sign marking on pavement* near pedestrian crossings. I don't know any practise of using such signs anywhere in Europe, but they are used in e.g. Japan.
> https://www.15min.lt/gazas/naujiena/saugukelyje-lt/kauno-rombai-kelia-aistras-policija-juos-nori-panaikinti-787-1037584
> They were implemented last year after the traffic accident when one underage teenager from Russia was killed on uncontrolled traffic crossing at 2+2 lanes street (A. Juozapavičiaus pr.), near Rusų gatvė (Russian Street) apparently.
> 
> Lithuanian Road Administration and the Police was sceptical about these diamonds, but Kaunas city municipality admitted that they actually reduced traffic accidents near uncontrolled pedestrian crossings significantly. They are still there today with most/all pedestrian crossings having such diamonds.
> 
> I don't mind actually about the diamonds, but there are some places where there shouldn't be diamonds like near traffic lights or near "give way" signs.


If I would drive there, I'd have no idea what these diamonds mean. My best guess would be that it means "main road" like the diamond sign on the post visible on the photo.

Why not more straight-forward marking like this?
https://www.google.ee/maps/@59.4059...4!1sUTIcS6n55eRix3nqmzebtQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
(its rather faded sadly, but you get the idea) Some over here even have red triangle.
Such marking makes much more sense in my opinion...


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ It looks like those markings the police draws in a crime scene...


----------



## Theijs

PovilD said:


> Kaunas city municipality in Lithuania decided to improve pedestrian safety by implementing *diamond warning sign marking on pavement* near pedestrian crossings. I don't know any practise of using such signs anywhere in Europe.



I recall having seen something similar at a zebra crossing at Goudenregenstraat in Den Haag in NL. Not sure it’s the same.
In the asphalt you can see some round ‘spots’ on both sides of the zebra. At night it gives a kind of blinking light when passing.
https://goo.gl/maps/SFbywAGieRxuLHvF6zebra


----------



## Attus

Parking is not allowed.
Bikes included.

Parking forbidden by Attila Németh, on Flickr


----------



## Valvejoodik

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ It looks like those markings the police draws in a crime scene...


Yup, now it does. 
This is the most intact one I managed to find:
https://www.google.ee/maps/@59.4416...4!1sMV0h4gXjzLNNN-cUBGFpsg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
The newer versions have red triangle.


----------



## Schule04

This is for people who don't know that speeding costs money









German precision engineering









Some really old signs, probably from the 1960s









No smoking on this bridge









Every lorry has its departure time









Lots of signs just for a bike path 









"Only for vehicles with key"









Overloaded sign


----------



## Zagor666

Highway89 said:


> The regional government of La Rioja, Spain, created some tourist routes for bikers. They placed these special signs.


Great :cheers:
In Germany they do the exact opposite thing and ban motorcycles from every road that promisses fun and beautiful landscape. :bleep:


----------



## Aokromes

PovilD said:


> Kaunas city municipality in Lithuania decided to improve pedestrian safety by implementing *diamond warning sign marking on pavement* near pedestrian crossings. I don't know any practise of using such signs anywhere in Europe, but they are used in e.g. Japan.
> https://www.15min.lt/gazas/naujiena/saugukelyje-lt/kauno-rombai-kelia-aistras-policija-juos-nori-panaikinti-787-1037584
> They were implemented last year after the traffic accident when one underage teenager from Russia was killed on uncontrolled traffic crossing at 2+2 lanes street (A. Juozapavičiaus pr.), near Rusų gatvė (Russian Street) apparently.
> 
> Lithuanian Road Administration and the Police was sceptical about these diamonds, but Kaunas city municipality admitted that they actually reduced traffic accidents near uncontrolled pedestrian crossings significantly. They are still there today with most/all pedestrian crossings having such diamonds.
> 
> I don't mind actually about the diamonds, but there are some places where there shouldn't be diamonds like near traffic lights or near "give way" signs.


On my city they started to put 










on pedastian crossings to make cars to go slower.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ I don't think they are effective, because they can be easily broken and frankly, they lool more like lane separators than "car slowers". Maybe they are used to prevent the overtaking of cars behind a car that has stopped to make pedestrian cross.


----------



## MacOlej

My city (Kraków, Poland) introduced an even more robust solution on a few dangerous zebra crossings. And it works, drivers don't speed as much as they used to.


----------



## Aokromes

g.spinoza said:


> they lool more like lane separators than "car slowers". Maybe they are used to prevent the overtaking of cars behind a car that has stopped to make pedestrian cross.


They ARE car slowers, they where added after a girl was killed on a pedastian crossing on that area, but the selected material is bad, imho concrete wall must be used.


----------



## g.spinoza

Aokromes said:


> They ARE car slowers,


I beg your pardon, but these sticks, parallel to the lane and in no way in my path, don't make me go slower at all.
For that, speed bumps are much more effective.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A concrete barrier is a dangerous obstacle between driving lanes. It may do more harm than good. 

Also, there shouldn't be zebra crossings on high-speed divided arterials. They are false safety.


----------



## alserrod

Zagor666 said:


> Great :cheers:
> In Germany they do the exact opposite thing and ban motorcycles from every road that promisses fun and beautiful landscape. :bleep:


Not far from my homecity there are some roads where on Saturday and Sunday, due to bikes, speed is limited to 50 km/h and you can be caught by a radar if you over-speed


----------



## Aokromes

g.spinoza said:


> I beg your pardon, but these sticks, parallel to the lane and in no way in my path, don't make me go slower at all.
> For that, speed bumps are much more effective.


you missed the 2nd photo where i marked with circles with them on center on road.


----------



## Aokromes

ChrisZwolle said:


> A concrete barrier is a dangerous obstacle between driving lanes. It may do more harm than good.
> 
> Also, there shouldn't be zebra crossings on high-speed divided arterials. They are false safety.


they aren't high-speed divided arterials, they are limited to 50km/h like most of streets on the city. also, plastic obstacules are destroyed on few weeks after implementation.


----------



## g.spinoza

Aokromes said:


> you missed the 2nd photo where i marked with circles with them on center on road.


No, I didn't miss that picture, I was commenting on that.
The sticks are NOT in the center of the road: they are between lanes. Unless you are overtaking, you are not supposed to march on the dividing strip, so they make no difference in terms of driving.


----------



## Aokromes

g.spinoza said:


> No, I didn't miss that picture, I was commenting on that.
> The sticks are NOT in the center of the road: they are between lanes. Unless you are overtaking, you are not supposed to march on the dividing strip, so they make no difference in terms of driving.


believe me, they do, people slows downs there.


----------



## g.spinoza

Aokromes said:


> believe me, they do, people slows downs there.


Ok, I accept that. Maybe it's because they know that they mean "zebra crossing ahead".
All I say is, if I knew nothing and found these sticks in the road, I wouldn't slow down.


----------



## Aokromes

g.spinoza said:


> Ok, I accept that. Maybe it's because they know that they mean "zebra crossing ahead".
> All I say is, if I knew nothing and found these sticks in the road, I wouldn't slow down.


na, before the sticks they used to speed a lot, now people unsure of their vehicles width vs the space between sticks slows there, in fact some are broken because bad drivers.


----------



## stickedy

Aokromes said:


> na, before the sticks they used to speed a lot, now people unsure of their vehicles width vs the space between sticks slows there, in fact some are broken because bad drivers.


That's because the faster you drive, the wider you car will get...   A lot of people are really acting like that


----------



## g.spinoza

g.spinoza said:


> Signs installed in some places in Sardinia:


An actual implementation of that sign, in Baunei, Sardinia:










I think the picture's taken on the dirt road that goes down to the beach of Cala Luna, which spurs off SS125 here:
https://www.google.it/maps/@40.0992...RuoPmyjCw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=it&authuser=0


----------



## g.spinoza

In Turin they are fitting a 35-km circuit of normal city roads into a self-driving cars test track. These signs are being installed:









"road stretch used for self-driving vehicles experimentation."

I've seen them around for a couple of months now.


----------



## Schule04

g.spinoza said:


> Signs installed in some places in Sardinia:


Similar sign in Switzerland:









https://www.google.com/maps/@46.618...4!1swxwTOJ1Y13BOMi_JpdLHpg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Not as effective, I fear.


----------



## Zagor666

Not realy easy to undertand, especially when you have just a few seconds to look at it. :cheers:


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Taken in or around Keszthely? I think I posted this or a comparable sign couple years ago, but it did not have the "Hauptplatz geschlossen" back then. 

It is clearly overloaded, plus it is a reuse of a different sign, as visible by the raised outlines of vehicle pictograms


----------



## Zagor666

Corvinus said:


> ^^ Taken in or around Keszthely? I think I posted this or a comparable sign couple years ago, but it did not have the "Hauptplatz geschlossen" back then.
> 
> It is clearly overloaded, plus it is a reuse of a different sign, as visible by the raised outlines of vehicle pictograms


Probably, for sure western Balation Region. Maybe it would be better to forget the sign and try to find a way out without even taking notice of this confusing piece of metal. p:cheers:


----------



## Kpc21

Isn't it normal that detour signs are often reused? They are temporary.

An interesting example concerning the abundance of information on a single sign are the roundabouts in Piotrków Trybunalski:



















Another roundabout entrance:


----------



## Kanadzie

All roads lead to Rome
but that one road leads to all Poland


----------



## Kpc21

It was even worse but I can't find a good photo.

But say...


----------



## Zagor666

Very interesting english :grass:



https://s19.directupload.net/images/191026/rht35ktc.jpg

Олд вилаге мусеум means old village museum translated and written 1:1 only in cyrillic and without the double "L" 

Btw : Why our "D" looks so funny? On russian signs the D loiks like a real Д, in Serbia it looks more like a triangle.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kpc21 said:


> Isn't it normal that detour signs are often reused? They are temporary.
> 
> An interesting example concerning the abundance of information on a single sign are the roundabouts in Piotrków Trybunalski:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another roundabout entrance:




THIS is why France would say “Autres directions.” (“Other directions,” meaning any destination other than that one specifically named on the left.) The only problem would be for people who don’t read French.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kpc21 said:


> It was even worse but I can't find a good photo.
> 
> But say...




Do they at least put up another sigh before the roundabout, so it’s not the first time you’re getting this information?


----------



## Zagor666

In a roundabout such signing is not realy a problem, you drive circles until you find what you need :colgate:


----------



## Kpc21

Penn's Woods said:


> Do they at least put up another sigh before the roundabout, so it’s not the first time you’re getting this information?


If I remember well – yes, it was similar as in the pictures above, but it wasn't like almost all directions used the same exit.

Or maybe it was on another roundabout in the town... I don't remember.



Penn's Woods said:


> THIS is why France would say “Autres directions.” (“Other directions,” meaning any destination other than that one specifically named on the left.) The only problem would be for people who don’t read French.


In Poland we have signs with "Tranzyt", but it isn't easily understandable to people.

This reminds me about terrible signage in Płock:











Actually, if you wan't to go to Ciechanów (and continue driving along DK60), you shouldn't turn left (which will take you to the city center) but rather you should go forward. According to the "Tranzyt Ciechanów" and not "[60] Ciechanów" signage.

This place: https://goo.gl/maps/fE4Dafa8UXQxdhGC6

The problem is that the recently built northern bypass of Płock isn't a national road for some weird formal reasons related to EU funding. But anyway they could sign it more sensibly. Directing the traffic to Ciechanów to the city center is just unnecessary.


----------



## shakeltown

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is how they roll in Belgium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronquières_inclined_plane


funicular for boats


----------



## x-type

Penn's Woods said:


> THIS is why France would say “Autres directions.” (“Other directions,” meaning any destination other than that one specifically named on the left.) The only problem would be for people who don’t read French.


Or Italians "tutte le direzioni". I even think I saw in Austria or Germany "Alle Richtungen". Very useful sign.


----------



## MattiG

Penn's Woods said:


> The only problem would be for people who don’t read French.


I believe they learn the basics quite quickly, by the trial and error method.


----------



## italystf

x-type said:


> Or Italians "tutte le direzioni". I even think I saw in Austria or Germany "Alle Richtungen". Very useful sign.


It's useful for everybody if they also write "all directions" in English next to the local language.


----------



## Kpc21

But English is not the official language in most countries of Europe... So from the legal perspective, there is just no reason to choose English and not any other language.

And on the other hand, it's enough to know the basics of any Romance language to understand "tutte le direzioni" or "tous le directions".

Even knowing only English, one easily understands "direzioni" (not to mention "directions", which is spelled in exactly the same way in French and in English), the rest is easy to guess.

But if we put "Wszystkie kierunki" on a signpost in Poland... I guess most of you would have difficulty understanding.

In Romania you can find signs directing to "Centura"... There must be many foreigners that think it means the center, although actually it's the very opposite – a bypass road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It seems impractical to translate every single text sign. Though the number and complexity of text signs appears to be increasing despite the mostly-standardized traffic signs across Europe. 

A problem is that lawmakers make for example entry into city centers or streets so complex in some countries that you cannot easily put this on a single sign. Often there is a whole list of exceptions. This results in signs so complex you would need to stop and read them before proceeding, which in practice isn't possible.


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> It seems impractical to translate every single text sign. Though the number and complexity of text signs appears to be increasing despite the mostly-standardized traffic signs across Europe.
> 
> A problem is that lawmakers make for example entry into city centers or streets so complex in some countries that you cannot easily put this on a single sign. Often there is a whole list of exceptions. This results in signs so complex you would need to stop and read them before proceeding, which in practice isn't possible.


In Lodz we had this problem but the city managed to deal with it – I recall: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162911850&postcount=2309


----------



## PovilD

At first glance I thought I was looking at expressway sign used here in Europe.


----------



## g.spinoza

BHT said:


> Seems like a kiss-and-ride area.


More like wave-and-ride. :cheers:


----------



## alserrod

I read some cities in Spain that decided to fine all cars stopping in those sort of areas. It is forbidden to stop (except in parking areas) and... in addition they decided not to give this fines to driver but... send by mail to their home!!!!!


----------



## Zagor666

bzbox said:


> Anybody seen this already?


Only the guy in the car has an ellbow? :colgate:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Zagor666 said:


> Only the guy in the car has an ellbow? :colgate:




No, the guy standing just has a bizarrely long forearm.


----------



## prophecus1

the person outside is doing a gesture considered illegal in Germany and made famous by the former leader of it.


----------



## Corvinus

prophecus1 said:


> the person outside is doing a gesture considered illegal in Germany and made famous by the former leader of it.


Yes, yes, Germany ... where nowadays a bus driver gets suspended from his job for displaying a note stating "This bus is driven by a German driver" on the bus:

https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/...eutscher-fahrer-schild-haben_id_11471439.html

(Other German mainstream news sources even referred to the sign as "political provocation" and "xenophobic" :lol: )


----------



## Penn's Woods

Corvinus said:


> Yes, yes, Germany ... where nowadays a bus driver gets suspended from his job for displaying a note stating "This bus is driven by a German driver" on the bus:
> 
> https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/...eutscher-fahrer-schild-haben_id_11471439.html
> 
> (Other German mainstream news sources even referred to the sign as "political provocation" and "xenophobic" :lol: )




Can you think of a reason for posting such a sign that’s innocent?


----------



## Highway89

I wonder if any country has a specific sign warning of trucks entering the road from a worksite/building/etc. In Spain we use a generic warning /!\ with a panel that reads "Salida de camiones". I see so many of them in my area that I find it shocking nobody has come up with something better. Are they common in other countries?










France has them too:

Panneau sortie de camions by Frédéric BISSON, en Flickr

Maybe something like this with a truck?










BTW, I've also noticed that the "no overtaking" signs in my area are slightly different. The car pictograms are a little bigger in the sign on one side of the road. And the worst thing is that sometimes it's the one on the left, but others the one on the right. See the difference?


----------



## Kpc21

In Poland quite common are the "other danger" (/!\) signs with "exit from a construction site" plates.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ ^^ 
In Canada usually something like this:









Often it has a tag "when flashing" and two yellow flashing lamps. When the dump truck is actually preparing to leave the worksite (and enter the road) the foreman turns on the light so people know to expect it.


----------



## Theijs

Highway89 said:


> In Spain we use a generic warning /!\ with a panel that reads "Salida de camiones". Are they common in other countries?


Same here in NL. It just says ‘uitrit bouwverkeer’.


----------



## Highway89

Thanks guys! 

Maybe the European countries should adapt the Canadian pictogram. I'm afraid "Wyjazd z budowy", "uitrit bouwverkeer" or "salida de camiones" are hardly understandable for most foreigners.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Many Europeans like to pride themselves on having coherent traffic signs and less text than those of North America, but that's not really the case. There are so many exceptions to the standard traffic rules that there are many text signs, many of those are difficult or impossible to be understood by foreigners...


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Many Europeans like to pride themselves on having coherent traffic signs and less text than those of North America, but that's not really the case. There are so many exceptions to the standard traffic rules that there are many text signs, many of those are difficult or impossible to be understood by foreigners...


It is undeniable that in Europe there is much less text on signs than in America. There are exceptions, but not really that numerous.


----------



## Kpc21

Kanadzie said:


> Often it has a tag "when flashing" and two yellow flashing lamps. When the dump truck is actually preparing to leave the worksite (and enter the road) the foreman turns on the light so people know to expect it.


In Poland we sometimes have such flashing lights next to fire stations, supposed to flash when there is a fire truck exiting. They usually look very old and I am not sure if most of them actually work.

We have also such signs, warning against a fire station:


----------



## Autobahn-mann

In Italy are used the combination signs: "other dangers" /!\ and an addictional panel with the inscription.
Only in certain cases (usually on construction sites on the road) that can be used this other panel:








But this means "work vehicle in action" can be used *also* for exit, but mainly for indicated the vehicles.


----------



## MattiG

Highway89 said:


> I wonder if any country has a specific sign warning of trucks entering the road from a worksite/building/etc. In Spain we use a generic warning /!\ with a panel that reads "Salida de camiones". I see so many of them in my area that I find it shocking nobody has come up with something better. Are they common in other countries?[/img]


Finland avoids using such signs in urban areas mainly because every exit to the streets is a potential danger. The most notable exceptions to this are fire stations. They are marked with a danger or traffic light sign and the text "Paloasema" (and "Brandstation" in bilingual areas). 










In rural areas, quite a common warning sign displays a text "Soranajo", gravel transport. It is put at the gravel pit exits, because the trucks are big, heavy and slow-moving.


















_A 76-ton truck needs nine axles_


----------



## Kpc21

Polish road sign plates:










Which ones are unknown or unused in your countries?


----------



## Alex_ZR

Highway89 said:


> BTW, I've also noticed that the "no overtaking" signs in my area are slightly different. The car pictograms are a little bigger in the sign on one side of the road. And the worst thing is that sometimes it's the one on the left, but others the one on the right. See the difference?


You should check the official traffic sign code in Spain. The differenc might be caused by manufacturer variation.


----------



## g.spinoza

Please someone can explain this to me?


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ Road signs put randomly only to "protect" from legal questions. Unuseful, obviosly...


----------



## Penn's Woods

g.spinoza said:


> Please someone can explain this to me?


There don’t seem to be many actual options, regardless what the signs say.


----------



## PovilD

Just collection of signs on the stash with only two of them being useful and therefore valid


----------



## Penn's Woods

Not so much unusual as unnecessary. I’m talking about the one on the left:


----------



## Kpc21

Maybe it was on the main road but got rotated...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kpc21 said:


> Maybe it was on the main road but got rotated...


You’re right!

View attachment 247106


----------



## PovilD

I don't like when I see the sign rotated in my city. Thinking if they did the job neglectfully, or the signage standards are low, making the signs to turn from stronger wind gust. I spot that those rotated signs stay for a bit of time (maybe even up to few weeks) before they get corrected.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Okay, I can’t see my last image. It was just a Streetview acreencap, but I’m curious if it’s a problem for everyone. When I try to open it on my computer it tells me I can’t. When I try to open it in the app it asks me to “join the Skyscraper City community.” Which somehow reminds me that it asks me several times a week whether I like the app, with the only options being “yes” and “maybe later.” Ridiculous.

Looks like a link works.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





I live very close to there, by the way; you’d be able to see my building without that tree.


----------



## Eurogue

Penn's Woods said:


> I can’t see my last image. [...] I’m curious if it’s a problem for everyone.


 The new forum has a problem with image hosting, sometimes it doesn't seem to work. The solution is to use external hosting, such as Imgur.


----------



## Kpc21

PovilD said:


> I don't like when I see the sign rotated in my city. Thinking if they did the job neglectfully, or the signage standards are low, making the signs to turn from stronger wind gust.


Or some vandals rotated it...


----------



## PovilD

Kpc21 said:


> Or some vandals rotated it...


Interestingly, I think I tried myself few times to correct wrongly rotated signs (just thinking, "why not giving a try"), but I found them impossible to rotate, or at least too hard to put any effort. At the first glance, it should be quite easy to rotate them back.

I usually spot such signs during or after windier periods when wind gusts hit higher than 10-15 m/s (20-30 knots; 35-50 km/h) speed. I don't reject potential vandalism, but I think road signage related vandalism tend to look quite rare in my city


----------



## Corvinus

East Berlin, border crossing Bornholmer Strasse, 1989

"Standlicht auf dem Kontrollterritorium" (_parking lights in the inspection area_)










Source


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Spot the mistake/prank.


----------



## Kpc21

The give way sign is upside down...


----------



## Penn's Woods




----------



## Valvejoodik

Kpc21 said:


> The give way sign is upside down...


Maybe it's in Australia?


----------



## PovilD

Not unusual, but I really like this sign as European:


----------



## Stavros86

To be honest, I see no need for such a sign. Article 10, paragraph 6 of the Vienna Convention on Road Signs and Signals covers this signing need very well.


----------



## PovilD

Unless you like minimalist design in signage


----------



## bogdymol

g.spinoza said:


> I didn't mean that the diamond sign was placed differently in Italy. It is used as you say, after a crossing, to indicate the road still has priority.
> However, as I said, this sign is disappearing as the status of the road is often implied.
> Another sign which is getting rarer and rarer is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because roundabouts are replacing crossings with no priority right, but I guess it's still somewhat more frequent than the yellow diamond.


I really hate this sign.

Why waste the money putting 4 of such signs (so all roads leading to the intersection have one), so that in the intersection everybody must check if anybody is coming from their right. And sometimes someone forgets to look and we have an accident.

For half of the costs, you can install 2 "yield" signs and then it is clear which road has priority and which doesn't.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Netherlands has priority to the right on all intersections, unless otherwise indicated. That sign means 'dangerous intersection' in the Netherlands, but it isn't required for intersections with priority to the right, in fact most of those intersections do not have them.

Priority to the right also applies to cyclists. When you drive in the Netherlands and a cyclist is coming from the right, he/she has priority. Unless it's a priority intersection for you. But non-priority intersections are much more common in the Netherlands than other countries.

When you drive in other countries you don't really notice that priority to the right is much less common, it just feels natural which road has priority and which don't. I believe the Netherlands is an exception in this in Europe.

For example: large intersection in an industrial area. Priority to the right. This is done as a traffic calming measure.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> For example: large intersection in an industrial area. Priority to the right. This is done as a traffic calming measure.


But this is dangerous, especially considering what has been discussed above: on most roads you have right of way unless otherwise signed (unless you see a stop of yield sign). By not having any sign posted here, how do you know if it is priority to the right or you have the right of way?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If there are no signs or road markings: priority is always to the right as a default rule. I never gave it much thought previously, but this appears to be much more common in the Netherlands than elsewhere. It can be tricky for foreigners, who may only expect it in parking lots.

I searched for some random examples of low-volume 4-way intersections in industrial areas in Europe and they all have priority intersections:

France









Denmark









Italy


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> But this is dangerous, especially considering what has been discussed above: on most roads you have right of way unless otherwise signed (unless you see a stop of yield sign). By not having any sign posted here, how do you know if it is priority to the right or you have the right of way?


It's exactly why the yield and the Stop sign (the only signs in triangle and octagonal shape, respectively) are recognizable from the back side. If you have no sign, you _must _look right and check whether there is a sign (yield or stop).


----------



## bogdymol

I know, it is the same also in the Romanian traffic law. I would still prefer a sign on my road to tell me if I have the right of way or not, instead of checking the back of the signs on the side roads.


----------



## g.spinoza

Many boulevards in Turin have what are called _controviali_, usually used for turning left and right, for parking and for accessing garages and alleys.
Controviali usually have no priority, meaning that roads coming from their right have it and cars on the controviale should yield:



















Needless to say, nobody driving in the controviale will ever yield to them.

To complicate things more, some controviali do have priority:










Controviali are a very complicate matter, as they are not addressed in the road code.
One of the most complicated things is that on a main boulevard, you are usually not allowed to turn left or right (notice the "go straight" sign in the red circle):











So how the heck are you supposed to get off a main boulevard? First, there are some boulevards where you are allowed to turn left and/or right:










Second, you are allowed to get from the main boulevard to the controviale anytime, even when there is a "no turning right" sign. This is because controviali are regarded as lanes of the main boulevard, even though they are separated from it by a kerb, or a line of trees.

And again, needless, to say, many many people turns left or right directly from the main boulevard even when it's not allowed.

In summary? If you drive in Turin, you will need a lot of patience.


----------



## Penn's Woods

g.spinoza said:


> Many boulevards in Turin have what are called _controviali_, usually used for turning left and right, for parking and for accessing garages and alleys.
> Controviali usually have no priority, meaning that roads coming from their right have it and cars on the controviale should yield:
> 
> View attachment 372208
> 
> 
> View attachment 372209
> 
> 
> Needless to say, nobody driving in the controviale will ever yield to them.
> 
> To complicate things more, some controviali do have priority:
> 
> View attachment 372211
> 
> 
> Controviali are a very complicate matter, as they are not addressed in the road code.
> One of the most complicated things is that on a main boulevard, you are usually not allowed to turn left or right (notice the "go straight" sign in the red circle):
> 
> View attachment 372222
> 
> 
> 
> So how the heck are you supposed to get off a main boulevard? First, there are some boulevards where you are allowed to turn left and/or right:
> 
> View attachment 372227
> 
> 
> Second, you are allowed to get from the main boulevard to the controviale anytime, even when there is a "no turning right" sign. This is because controviali are regarded as lanes of the main boulevard, even though they are separated from it by a kerb, or a line of trees.
> 
> And again, needless, to say, many many people turns left or right directly from the main boulevard even when it's not allowed.
> 
> In summary? If you drive in Turin, you will need a lot of patience.


K Street Northwest (boring name, I know) in downtown Washington is like that....









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Robot8A

CNGL said:


> The priority road sign is incredibily rare in Spain, I believe I've seen it twice in my life. And now I check again the one near Bujaraloz, they have replaced it with this strange thing.


It is very rare indeed, but today I saw one for the first time in years in Spain (not counting the one you sent in Bujaraloz) Google Maps


----------



## alserrod

g.spinoza said:


> I didn't mean that the diamond sign was placed differently in Italy. It is used as you say, after a crossing, to indicate the road still has priority.
> However, as I said, this sign is disappearing as the status of the road is often implied.
> Another sign which is getting rarer and rarer is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because roundabouts are replacing crossings with no priority right, but I guess it's still somewhat more frequent than the yellow diamond.


I have seen that sign only once in life.
It was a small cross near a village. I was so surprised that I stopped to see it despite there was not any traffic

It had sense that sign. Three roads joining and all of them had same (few) traffic.

Obviously, all solved with a roundabout but they needen't it

Never later!!


----------



## alserrod

Robot8A said:


> It is very rare indeed, but today I saw one for the first time in years in Spain (not counting the one you sent in Bujaraloz) Google Maps


So do I.

It is a way to point that main road turns a bit in the cross.

I will try to point the opposite example. 

Sign, main road ahead. Left, another road

Reality, main road makes a U turn, cross is just ahead

@CNGL
It is Torla cross, can you link it?


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> Many boulevards in Turin have what are called _controviali_, usually used for turning left and right, for parking and for accessing garages and alleys.
> Controviali usually have no priority, meaning that roads coming from their right have it and cars on the controviale should yield:
> 
> View attachment 372208
> 
> 
> View attachment 372209
> 
> 
> Needless to say, nobody driving in the controviale will ever yield to them.
> 
> To complicate things more, some controviali do have priority:
> 
> View attachment 372211
> 
> 
> Controviali are a very complicate matter, as they are not addressed in the road code.
> One of the most complicated things is that on a main boulevard, you are usually not allowed to turn left or right (notice the "go straight" sign in the red circle):
> 
> View attachment 372222
> 
> 
> So how the heck are you supposed to get off a main boulevard? First, there are some boulevards where you are allowed to turn left and/or right:
> 
> View attachment 372227
> 
> 
> Second, you are allowed to get from the main boulevard to the controviale anytime, even when there is a "no turning right" sign. This is because controviali are regarded as lanes of the main boulevard, even though they are separated from it by a kerb, or a line of trees.
> 
> And again, needless, to say, many many people turns left or right directly from the main boulevard even when it's not allowed.
> 
> In summary? If you drive in Turin, you will need a lot of patience.


There is a similar arrangement in Viale Venezia, in Udine.


----------



## Robot8A

Mondoñedo, province of Lugo, Spain

Translation:
And to eat Lugo (similar to luego which means later)...
Bread from Mondoñedo


----------



## marciomaco

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I would like to have some help locating this place. This photo was taken in 1992, so I'm not sure this sign still exists


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A40 near Sallanches: Google Maps


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> A40 near Sallanches: Google Maps


I very hope to ride this motorway whenever it will be possible to me


----------



## Penn's Woods

From my feed. Never been here....










Meadville's Road Sign Oddity: Strolling Along the PennDOT Road Sign Sculpture Garden


The PennDOT Road Sign Sculpture Garden in Meadville, Pennsylvania, is one of the most unique pieces of public art in Pennsylvania. Find out everything you need to know about this strange spot here.




uncoveringpa.com


----------



## Attus




----------



## Corvinus

^^ That sign is new and was introduced with the "StVO-Novelle" applicable from late April this year.

This "StVO-Novelle" also included the very controversial tightening of traffic fines and license suspension thresholds, both of which are *not* being applied at the moment, given the new "Bußgeldkatalogverordnung" is legally void due to formal vice.
Especially the discussion of the speed excess thresholds for license suspension is an ongoing process with no compromise agreed on yet. In May 2020, the federal transport minister referred to the new ones as "disproportionate" and intended to overthrow the new rules - which became obsolete given the formal error.


----------



## CNGL

There are several signs like the Mont Blanc one along AP-15 in Navarre, Spain:








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es


----------



## Penn's Woods

Attus said:


> View attachment 634630


My German’s rusty, but if they’re saying that it’s prohibited to pass bikes because of social distancing....


----------



## Attus

Penn's Woods said:


> My German’s rusty, but if they’re saying that it’s prohibited to pass bikes because of social distancing....


No, they don't. 
It's about safety distance, i.e. traffic safety.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Unfortunately, I couldn’t get a picture and it’s not on Streetview - it must be too new. But I saw today a sign on a traffic-signal display, next to a set of lights, reading “Left turn yield on flashing green.” I said to myself, wait, what? Because I was not in Canada, but in Pennsylvania. Later realized that’s not the Canadian rule for flashing greens anyway. But we don’t do flashing greens at all that I’ve ever seen....

Location is US 15 northbound at Pa. 54, a bit south of Williamsport.


----------



## italystf

Pre-1959 road sign banning non-motorized traffic


















Google Maps


Trova attività commerciali locali, visualizza mappe e trova indicazioni stradali in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Corvinus

^^ On Hungarian (non-expressway) main roads this type of sign is still commonplace, albeit with three sectors, typically banning bicycles, slow vehicles (farm tractor symbol) and animal-drawn carts.


----------



## PovilD

We use max three restrictions on one sign, but only in urban areas. In rural areas, you can only use two restrictions. Better just put each restriction on each individual sign (max three signs on one post).


----------



## Boltzman

Spain often uses _four _signs per post when entering a motorway:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

^^ I thought that was why we have the motorway sign.... 
I think this town have been mentioned here before. Nevertheless....


----------



## Autobahn-mann

italystf said:


> Pre-1959 road sign banning non-motorized traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Trova attività commerciali locali, visualizza mappe e trova indicazioni stradali in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


As I've said also on other thread, that sign is post-1959. Because the 1959 italian Highway Code foresaw that kind of sign (also if suggest 3 categories); also the design style matches with that Code.
Actually, the current italian 1992 New Highway Code foresaw maximum 2 categories, but it's very few used.


----------



## Uppsala

Boltzman said:


> Spain often uses _four _signs per post when entering a motorway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com





54°26′S 3°24′E said:


> ^^ I thought that was why we have the motorway sign....


And in Spain, the most common thing is that they do not even have the real motorway sign. Instead, they have this "homemade" sign 😀









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## PovilD

Spanish standard is informative, but I see it kinda weird  Especially with homemade invented signs and their ways to sign things.


----------



## Boltzman

The motorway sign can be found too in Spain but it's fairly rare. It has to do with the historical motorway development. The first motorways on the country were tolled, following the French model. In the 80s a new national government changed the frame so they'd build double carriage roads, since they didn't met the standars for motorway (Spanish _autopista_), a new word was engineered (_autovía_), as a low profile motorway - but with a huge advantage: they were free. 

In fact the sign for "road for cars only" virtually is seen nowhere in Spain, since they're mostly signed as autovías. As such, motorway prohibitions don't apply, so in theory bicycles are allowed in autovías - that's why they placed such prohibition signs at every motorway entrance, to effectively preventing bicycles and the likes from entering a _de-facto_-motorway.

Over time, new motorways were designed with full motorway standards (and old ones were refurbished to meet those standards), but kept the name _autovía_, as it resulted very successful: common people made the association tolled autopista vs. free autovía (although there were already several free autopistas).


----------



## Uppsala

Boltzman said:


> The motorway sign can be found too in Spain but it's fairly rare. It has to do with the historical motorway development. The first motorways on the country were tolled, following the French model. In the 80s a new national government changed the frame so they'd build double carriage roads, since they didn't met the standars for motorway (Spanish _autopista_), a new word was engineered (_autovía_), as a low profile motorway - but with a huge advantage: they were free.
> 
> In fact the sign for "road for cars only" virtually is seen nowhere in Spain, since they're mostly signed as autovías. As such, motorway prohibitions don't apply, so in theory bicycles are allowed in autovías - that's why they placed such prohibition signs at every motorway entrance, to effectively preventing bicycles and the likes from entering a _de-facto_-motorway.
> 
> Over time, new motorways were designed with full motorway standards (and old ones were refurbished to meet those standards), but kept the name _autovía_, as it resulted very successful: common people made the association tolled autopista vs. free autovía (although there were already several free autopistas).



When it comes to Spain and these special signs for autovía, I understand that these signs are as clear to Spaniards as when you put up a real motorway sign. They have the same respect for this sign as they have for the motorway signs.

The problem is for us who come from the rest of Europe. We actually expect it to have a real motorway sign. Or an expressway sign. But when we see this autovía sign, we do not have the same respect for it as we have for motorway signs or expressway signs. For us, it is easy to believe that it is a sign that shows more what the road looks like, not that it says that certain traffic rules apply.

A disadvantage of the Spanish sign is that it is not included in the Convention for Road Signs. Nor has it spread in Europe at all. Otherwise, there are signs that are not part of the convention, but have become common in Europe anyway. But this particular sign is Spain alone in Europe.

But precisely because the sign is so unique to Spain, it is good that there are also prohibition signs. Then there will be less risk that we who come from other European countries make the wrong move.


----------



## PovilD

Autovia-style signs would be useful in some Soviet-built sections in Lithuania where traffic is overall safe enough for 130 km/h traffic, but random bus stops and even U-turns makes situation non-motorwayish (although situation is slowly improving, but still).

This sign would be implemented just to determine general speeds for different vehicles, but doesn't restrict pedestrian/cycling, etc. traffic.


----------



## alserrod

I remember posting this picture








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




with "autovía" sign and one civil engineer here said he had been carefully seeing several kilometres in that motorway and it was full "autopista" standard.

But... as Boltzman says, people remains used to say "autovia" if it is free despite it will have same structure


----------



## CNGL

There's one reason I've decided to use _autopista _for most _autovías_, there is no difference (aside from the assumed one that an _autopista_ must be tolled while in fact it doesn't have to). I feel the term _autovía_ should be used for what is called a _vía para automóviles_, and in fact a map of how I would upgrade the roads of Aragon I'm drawing based on a recent plan uses the term _autovía_ that way, meaning "motorroad" instead of "motorway".


----------



## Sponsor

I just realized that our usual directional signs are somewhat unusual.
3 lanes, 5 arrows, 2 types of them, one totally unreadable from distance. This is new signage issued a few years ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A _kinderstraat_ (child's street) in the Netherlands. Apparently the street is closed on Saturdays between 13h and 17h for children to play in the street. These are not very widespread, in this case a typical 1930s neighborhood with insufficient parking and green spaces due to narrow streets. Neighborhoods like this typically vote GreenLeft (but do have a car...)


Kinderstraat by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## da_scotty

> Neighborhoods like this typically vote GreenLeft


Nice overgeneralisation.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

... but generally true... These are by far the most left-wing neighborhoods in Zwolle.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> ... but generally true... These are by far the most left-wing neighborhoods in Zwolle.


I don’t know if there’s anything particularly left-wing about the idea, though. If it’s not a main street and residents are allowed to drive in and out, why not?


----------



## alserrod

In Spain it is not common but this signs can appear










It means, priority for pedestrians and speed limited to 20 km/h

First time I saw it was a long time ago in a housing development .


Use is similar so the case you posted but cars are allowed... just not overspeed than 20


----------



## MtGrz

This sign is very common in Poland. I really mean very common, you can spot it in most of cities, mostly in new housing estates but also in some of comunism-era ones and city centres. Rules are: speed limit is 20 km/h, you can park only in signed places and speed bumps don't have to be signed.


----------



## x-type

Same thing here and it is very common sign. But our law describes it as zone where max speed allowed is walking speed. Of course, it is hard to drive 5 or 7 km/h, so 20 sounds much better.


----------



## Corvinus

x-type said:


> Same thing here and it is very common sign. But our law describes it as zone where max speed allowed is walking speed. Of course, it is hard to drive 5 or 7 km/h, so 20 sounds much better.


Same in Germany, that sign colloquially referred to as "Spielstrasse" is fairly common and the speed limit is "walking pace" (_Schrittgeschwindigkeit_). In practice, driven speeds are rather in the range of 15 to 30 km/h ...

Hungary has the sign too, although it is less common. There the limit is 20 km/h and thru traffic is prohibited from entering. These rules may be displayed on a supplementary sign as a reminder.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

It appears that this sign is found all over Europe (including Norway), and as such by definition OT ;-)


----------



## Penn's Woods

54°26′S 3°24′E said:


> It appears that this sign is found all over Europe (including Norway), and as such by definition OT ;-)


So it’s all over ten percent (if that) of the world. ;-)


----------



## x-type

Penn's Woods said:


> So it’s all over ten percent (if that) of the world. ;-)


Do you in America have something similar? Or you just simply have white rectangular with words?


----------



## g.spinoza

Seen today in Brescia while on a jog. I didn't have a camera with me so I grabbed a Street View screen... definitely one of the weirdest signs I've ever seen:


----------



## Penn's Woods

x-type said:


> Do you in America have something similar? Or you just simply have white rectangular with words?


This sort of thing:






__





mutcd children playing - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Uppsala

MtGrz said:


> This sign is very common in Poland. I really mean very common, you can spot it in most of cities, mostly in new housing estates but also in some of comunism-era ones and city centres. Rules are: speed limit is 20 km/h, you can park only in signed places and speed bumps don't have to be signed.
> View attachment 709260



I think that sign is common today throughout Europe. I believe that all European countries have this sign.


----------



## g.spinoza

Uppsala said:


> I think that sign is common today throughout Europe. I believe that all European countries have this sign.


Italy's:


----------



## Norsko

^^ Latvia´s version used to look like this as well, but now they have changed over to the standard European one. (With suburbian house, not commie  )


----------



## g.spinoza

Norsko said:


> ^^ Latvia´s version used to look like this as well, but now they have changed over to the standard European one. (With suburbian house, not commie  )


I don't think there is a "standard" European one: in this page alone, Italy has a design, Poland a different one and Spain yet another one.
Which one are you referring to?


----------



## Norsko

I would say Poland and Spain share the same (rectangular) design, with most other European countries - The minor differences between these tend to be the angle of the curbs, as well as the fact that the Soviet version has a block of flats in the place of the house. Also I think Switzerland managed to squeeze a little speed-limit sign in the foreground. Italy (and earlier Latvia) uses a square sign with no car or curb, but with a beautiful tree, that´s all.


----------



## Norsko

^^ The Norwegian version, by the way, is a zone-sign, but with (what I call The European design) incorporated.


----------



## MattiG

Norsko said:


> I would say Poland and Spain share the same (rectangular) design, with most other European countries - The minor differences between these tend to be the angle of the curbs, as well as the fact that the Soviet version has a block of flats in the place of the house. Also I think Switzerland managed to squeeze a little speed-limit sign in the foreground. Italy (and earlier Latvia) uses a square sign with no car or curb, but with a beautiful tree, that´s all.


As you can see at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_European_road_signs there really is not such thing as a European standard of traffic signs. 

Basically, every country is compatible with the Vienna Convention, but each country has the power to make their own design.


----------



## Norsko

Love this site!!! And it really proves my point!! One design (OF COURSE with national spices) all over the continent. Italy, UK, France and Romania are the exceptions - Must admit I was not aware of Romania...


----------



## Norsko

... And of course Ireland sticks out, but they do so with almost all of their traffic signs.


----------



## alserrod

Spain has no longer "via rapida" (white over green). 
There are only white over blue (motorway and expressway) and black over white (rest of roads except in specific destinations)


----------



## Uppsala

Norsko said:


> Love this site!!! And it really proves my point!! One design (OF COURSE with national spices) all over the continent. Italy, UK, France and Romania are the exceptions - Must admit I was not aware of Romania...





Norsko said:


> Love this site!!! And it really proves my point!! One design (OF COURSE with national spices) all over the continent. Italy, UK, France and Romania are the exceptions - Must admit I was not aware of Romania...



There is some uniformity in Europe when it comes to road signs. There are symbols that should mean the same thing in all countries. The symbols should be similar enough in appearance so that you recognize what it means even if you are not in your home country and more.

But then there is a certain freedom how the symbols are allowed to be designed.

So the symbol of the motorway is the same in all countries. But it differs in that it is allowed to be green or blue. In Italy it is available in both green and blue. In Sweden, Switzerland, Serbia or Greece it is green. In Germany, Norway, France or the UK it is blue. In some countries it is very rectangular, while in other countries it is square shaped. In Italy, the signs with the symbol are very big signs. In Germany, the signs with the symbol can sometimes be very small.

Yes, there are lots of more examples. But the principle is based on the fact that they are still so similar that you should be able to understand what they mean, even if you are in a country where they do not really look like you are used to.

But there are examples of signs that do NOT yet have a standard symbol. Look at signs with exit numbers. Exit numbers are NOT included in the Vienna Convention. So several countries have made their own versions.

In recent years, some countries have aligned themselves with a kind of European norm when it comes to exit numbers and the appearance of signs. Germany, Serbia, France, Sweden, Spain, Switzerland, Norway and the Czech Republic are examples of countries that have signs that meet the modern European standard for what they should look like. There is a certain symbol, and a number. But the design is different. They have completely different colors, etc.

But some countries do not have the more standard design, but have their own variant. These include Belgium, Denmark, the UK, Ireland, Hungary and Portugal. In these countries, their exit numbers can actually be misunderstand among those who are not used to it, so one might think that it is instead the road number.


----------



## Norsko

I think actually Wallonia is changing to the "European" exit symbol these days.


----------



## Uppsala

Norsko said:


> I think actually Wallonia is changing to the "European" exit symbol these days.



Is there a picture of these?

Is it only Wallonia that changes? Will the old ones remain in Flanders?

If so, then it is not at all logical. If Wallonia wants to change, they want to look like in France. And a few years ago, France replaced its old ones with the text "Sortie" with new ones that are very similar to those in Sweden.

But Flanders has wanted to look like the Netherlands. And in the Netherlands, they replace their old ones that had the text "Afrit" in American style with new ones in European style.

So then Flanders should also change at the same time as Wallonia.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Uppsala said:


> Is there a picture of these?
> 
> Is it only Wallonia that changes? Will the old ones remain in Flanders?
> 
> If so, then it is not at all logical. If Wallonia wants to change, they want to look like in France. And a few years ago, France replaced its old ones with the text "Sortie" with new ones that are very similar to those in Sweden.
> 
> But Flanders has wanted to look like the Netherlands. And in the Netherlands, they replace their old ones that had the text "Afrit" in American style with new ones in European style.
> 
> So then Flanders should also change at the same time as Wallonia.


I think this came up in the Belgian thread a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Norsko

I think Flanders sticks to the old pattern. I know Wallonia has flirted with french-ish motorway exit signage for some years, I suppose this is a further development of this (?) 









Road signs are evolving in Wallonia: here are the main new features (photos) - World Today News


The Walloon Minister of Road Safety, Valérie De Bue, confirmed this on BEL RTL this Thursday morning: she modified the 1976 ministerial decree relating to the placements and technical requirements of road signs. There are several changes, but one of the main ones concerns the interchanges...




www.world-today-news.com


----------



## bogdymol

As you might have heard in the news, one Austrian village announced it will change its name soon. As soon as the news came, somebody has stolen the village entry sign. Now it's available for purchase on a local ebay-like website:


----------



## Corvinus

Spotted in Central Switzerland ... looks like anti-vaxxer activity


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Or anti-drugs?


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Or anti-drugs?


European equivalent of this?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Pic not mine, but I’ve seen those. I have no idea how effective they are.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

IMHO, it's only a paper draw pasted on a regular sign...


----------



## italystf

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Pic not mine, but I’ve seen those. I have no idea how effective they are.


Not at all. They're just political statements: "we're against drugs!"


----------



## g.spinoza

italystf said:


> Not at all. They're just political statements: "we're against drugs!"


As if schools that do not sport this sign would be pro-drugs.


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> As if schools that do not sport this sign would be pro-drugs.


This. It's just useless propaganda.


----------



## Bren

Cyclists have priority over cars on this road in France.










Jura. À Montmorot, la première vélo-rue de l’agglomération de Lons-le-Saunier a été mise en place


----------



## PovilD

Kinda complicated sign, at least first impression.


----------



## PovilD

I like this sign more








The Netherlands


----------



## Schule04

Interesting road sign in Austria


----------



## MarkSK

Schule04 said:


> Interesting road sign in Austria


That's the one I remember the best, A2 at Wechsel pass, though such signs are also on other major entrances to Styria. I am sure this sign was discussed somewhere on this forum, along with the depicted language iterations, but anyway, here are the other instances I found:

A2 Pack
A9 Spielfeld
A9 Bosruck
S6 Semmering
B317 Dürnstein
B319 Fürstenfeld
B320 Schladming

Other entrances seem to have only the "green heart".


----------



## Robot8A

Also in Austria, I found this "don't follow GPS, no trucks" sign:









Location: Google Maps (not on Street View yet, old image)


----------



## g.spinoza

MattiG said:


> By a good design of the layout of the farm? Through underpasses? Using a proper vehicle? Believe or not, a cow walking on a public road is not a common phenomen here.


Underpasses   . Some hundreds thousands euro just for few cows around...

In Italy I wouldn't say it's common to see domestic animals around, but it happens. Cows and sheep the most common, especially during "transumanza" (that period of the year when cattle is moved to higher altitude fields).
It happened to me within Turin as well: a flock of sheep! I was told they are used to mow the grass of city parks.

And again, I can't see what use is to put the drawing of the actual animal in the sign: 1- the more the designs, the harder is to decipher them; 2- so, if the sign says "boar" you enter a different kind of "attention mode" than if it were "deer"?, 3- if the signs says "deer" and you are hit by a boar, it's the road owner's fault that didn't put the correct sign?

The "Vienna convention" sign doesn't say "deer". It's just a symbol, a metaphor for "wild animal". Really, cannot understand the advantages of having dozens of different designs that say the same thing.


----------



## MattiG

g.spinoza said:


> Underpasses   .


It is quite common to install underpasses if a new road divides farmland.



> And again, I can't see what use is to put the drawing of the actual animal in the sign: 1- the more the designs, the harder is to decipher them;


Still, many people see beneficial if the the pictograms in the warning signs have some correlation with the object in question.


----------



## g.spinoza

MattiG said:


> It is quite common to install underpasses if a new road divides farmland.


On motorways and grade-separated roads, yes.
On normal roads, never seen one.



> Still, many people see beneficial if the the pictograms in the warning signs have some correlation with the object in question.


Agree to disagree.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

There is at least a difference between these different animals with respect to the agility and behavior, and also consequence of a crash: Hitting a roe deer at high speed will kill the deer. Hitting a moose could also kill the driver.

In practice, the experience is that these danger signs are not very efficient safety measures anyway. It is better to clear the terrain surrounding the road, or, for roads with a lot of traffic, fence in the road and provide wildlife over- or underpasses or at-grade crossings.


----------



## Attus

Have you ever slowed down or drove more careful just because you had seen such a sign?


----------



## Kpc21

54°26′S 3°24′E said:


> Hitting a moose could also kill the driver.


Though some time ago I read that actually if a moose has entered the road ahead of you, you should actually speed up instead of braking. Then there is more chance that the animal will be shot up in the air and bounce from the roof of your car, instead of hitting the windscreen and killing or at least severely hurting you.

But I have no idea if it's true.



Attus said:


> Have you ever slowed down or drove more careful just because you had seen such a sign?


Not really. If so, it was rather just because of driving through a forest.

And while driving through a forest at night, I pay more attention to have the high beams on whenever possible.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Attus said:


> Have you ever slowed down or drove more careful just because you had seen such a sign?


People don't actively read every sign on the road. It's impossible. The road should be designed in a way that is self-explanatory and many of the signs are just to make a situation legally sound and enforceable.


----------



## PovilD

g.spinoza said:


> 3- if the signs says "deer" and you are hit by a boar, it's the road owner's fault that didn't put the correct sign?
> ...
> The "Vienna convention" sign doesn't say "deer". It's just a symbol, a metaphor for "wild animal". Really, cannot understand the advantages of having dozens of different designs that say the same thing.


Wild deer/elk should be a general sign for wild animals.
If there is specific animal migration route, and you feel there is a need to specifically warn about that animal, I would think that instead of plate with animal name, it would be better to put another warning sign with the symbol of the animal.
If there is no other animals that you should be warned (e.g. no deers may cross the road), then it's just animal sign.

If it's boar, then it's a boar symbol. Two signs for animals (general and specific) would be enough.

Some rarer animal types could have warning sign with exclamation mark and animal symbol on the plate.


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> People don't actively read every sign on the road. It's impossible. The road should be designed in a way that is self-explanatory and many of the signs are just to make a situation legally sound and enforceable.


Well, in the media they always remind that as a driver you should always read all signs, not drive "by memory", because something could have changed in the signage.

And signs (especially warning signs) are mostly needed when the road actually isn't self-explanatory, when something can surprise the driver.

The road should indeed be designed in a self-explanatory way. But many roads were designed in the past when not as many things as now were considered during the design. Or they weren't designed by anyone at all; they came up there naturally because people had to travel from A to B, and with time they got improved, paved, asphalted, levelled, widened and so on.


----------



## kokomo

Kpc21 said:


> Though some time ago I read that actually if a moose has entered the road ahead of you, you should actually speed up instead of braking. Then there is more chance that the animal will be shot up in the air and bounce from the roof of your car, instead of hitting the windscreen and killing or at least severely hurting you.
> 
> But I have no idea if it's true.


I also knew that it's more dangerous if you hit a horse than a cow. 
Cow is more sturdy and have shorter legs, usually, than a horse meaning that it's less likely that it will come over the bonnet/hood of the car and hit the windshield, potentially getting inside the vehicle
Anyway, they also say that hitting a cow it's like hitting a wall


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> The road should be designed in a way that is self-explanatory and many of the signs are just to make a situation legally sound and enforceable.


This is my wish that many governments struggle to handle implementing 
I would say mines included (if not worse). Like sometimes you get weird bumps out of nowhere, or wide roads that force you to drive 20-50 km/h, etc.
Warning signs gets unread, or lack of warning signage in general.

If back to the topic we are in, animal symbols would potentially make drivers to pay attention to an unusual nature of a sign.


----------



## g.spinoza

PovilD said:


> Wild deer/elk should be a general sign for wild animals.
> If there is specific animal migration route, and you feel there is a need to specifically warn about that animal, I would think that instead of plate with animal name, it would be better to put another warning sign with the symbol of the animal.
> If there is no other animals that you should be warned (e.g. no deers may cross the road), then it's just animal sign.
> 
> If it's boar, then it's a boar symbol. Two signs for animals (general and specific) would be enough.
> 
> Some rarer animal types could have warning sign with exclamation mark and animal symbol on the plate.


Complicated and totally unnecessary. It's a road, not National Geographic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A sign with instructions for wheelchair users about how to handle hostile design.


Inrijden uitrijden Wijthmenerplas by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

Attus said:


> Have you ever slowed down or drove more careful just because you had seen such a sign?


When driving at unfamiliar places, in particular abroad where I am less acquainted with the behavior of wildlife, yes. 

In general, when driving during dusk or down in forested areas of Northern Europe, watching out for moose is an important risk reduction measure. But they don't only show up where the signs are located....



Kpc21 said:


> Though some time ago I read that actually if a moose has entered the road ahead of you, you should actually speed up instead of braking. Then there is more chance that the animal will be shot up in the air and bounce from the roof of your car, instead of hitting the windscreen and killing or at least severely hurting you.
> 
> But I have no idea if it's true.


I would indeed not count on that. You'd better see the moose early enough and drive slowly enough to begin with to avoid it.



g.spinoza said:


> Complicated and totally unnecessary. It's a road, not National Geographic.


As a risk reduction measure, these signs have limited effect in practice. However, I fail to see that having a variety of animals on the signs make driving more complicated. In my opinion, anything that makes a drive even the slightest more interesting is a bonus ;-) 

In some cases, knowing which animal there could aid the right focus of the driver. E.g., due to their height, moose is fairly easy to spot if not obscured, but run at great speed, hence your attention should be far ahead and in the entire zone between the road and vegetation. Same thing with kangaroos where they are present. Bores I imagine normally moves slower, but have much lower profile, so the attention should perhaps be closer to the edges of the road. If sheep or goats have access to the road, particular attention has to be made to entrances of tunnels, whereas cattle is less likely to roam freely and enter tunnels, etc. etc.

In short, limited gain of having specific animals, but I see no harm.


----------



## g.spinoza

54°26′S 3°24′E said:


> As a risk reduction measure, these signs have limited effect in practice. However, I fail to see that having a variety of animals on the signs make driving more complicated. In my opinion, anything that makes a drive even the slightest more interesting is a bonus ;-)


I wasn't referring to driving, when I said complicated. It is more complicated as a system on the whole: the Code must acknowledge more signs, the manufacturers as well, the driver has to memorize more signs, some of which may be unfamiliar to foreigners (I've never seen a moose or an elk in real life). Not a big deal, but why complicate things for dubious advantages?

I think one sign to rule them all would be enough: signs must not be accurate representations of reality, but mere symbols. It's not the fine arts.


----------



## pccvspw999

g.spinoza said:


> I wasn't referring to driving, when I said complicated. It is more complicated as a system on the whole: the Code must acknowledge more signs, the manufacturers as well, the driver has to memorize more signs, some of which may be unfamiliar to foreigners (I've never seen a moose or an elk in real life). Not a big deal, but why complicate things for dubious advantages?
> 
> I think one sign to rule them all would be enough: signs must not be accurate representations of reality, but mere symbols. It's not the fine arts.


I’m not sure I’ve got Your point, but do You think that using a specific animal symbol makes the sign more ambiguous, that it’s meaning may not be recognized by foreign drivers?

Btw: frog crossing represents a specific kind of danger and needs to be adressed properly. And it is seasonal. And a different kind of danger are birds.

So it makes sense when different signs address different kind of dangers. A Boar often comes not alone, and cattle may be there in a herd.


----------



## g.spinoza

pccvspw999 said:


> I’m not sure I’ve got Your point, but do You think that using a specific animal symbol makes the sign more ambiguous, that it’s meaning may not be recognized by foreign drivers?


No. On the contrary: it's too specific. The sign with a deer does not have to mean a deer. It's a generic animal. But if I start getting signs with frogs, then boars, then elks, to me it's just confusing. If I meet an elk sign, does it mean there are no boars?


----------



## pccvspw999

Of course not, but it’s uncommon.
Being the sign more specific induces a different behaviour in the driver as for the generic sign (jumping deer)?


----------



## Corvinus

An interesting way for temporarily changing lane traffic setup from 2 +2 to 3 + 1.
Farrington Hwy, Hawaii, StreetView image.


----------



## Stuu

Cow crossing on the A30 dual carriageway in Cornwall. 









Very unusual, possibly unique in the UK. Its not that unusual to see lights for cows to cross roads on local/regional roads although I don't remember ever having to stop at one


----------



## Attus

No, it is not 50 meters, it's exactly 51. 
Tauern 1 by Attila Németh, on Flickr


----------



## italystf

Bibione, Italy.
In how many places you can see a sign written in 9 languages?


----------



## italystf

Homemade directional road sign near Bibione. SMT = San Michele al Tagliamento









Painted over a reused old (1992) road sign


----------



## italystf

Homemade cul-de-sac sign (two old small signs, one dated 1989, welded together and painted over)


----------



## italystf

Directional sign painted another sign (with non standard font)


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ my eyes!! 

The first it's irregular an so wrong: why use 9 different language if it can be more easier using the regulamentar way?
A single integrative panel with:
lun 23,30-24,00
mar 0,00-15,00


----------



## pccvspw999

Autobahn-mann said:


> ^^ my eyes!!
> 
> The first it's irregular an so wrong: why use 9 different language if it can be more easier using the regulamentar way?
> A single integrative panel with:
> lun 23,30-24,00
> mar 0,00-15,00


Beside of being completly wrong, even in Italian, it is also completly unreadable. It misses completely the target of being informative.
"You had one job...."


----------



## Kpc21

italystf said:


> In how many places you can see a sign written in 9 languages?


Are those in languages you understand correct?

The Polish one says "at 23:30 on Monday to 15:00 on Tuesday". Not "from 23:30" but "at 23:30".


----------



## CNGL

This time I'm relieved Spanish isn't among the nine languages in that sign, because otherwise it would have been butchered like the others.


----------



## italystf

CNGL said:


> This time I'm relieved Spanish isn't among the nine languages in that sign, because otherwise it would have been butchered like the others.


Not many Spaniards on the Italian riviera.
Also Slovenian and Croatian are missing, with these countries being respectively around 80 and 150 km from Bibione.


----------



## italystf

30 km/h speed limit sign made by altering a 70 km/h speed limit sign.
And above a cycle route sign that is totally impossible to understand.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Italians champions in recycling old signs.


----------



## Stuu

I'm not going to check through 137 pages that no one has posted this before. But do be careful of the giant octopus


----------



## italystf

Bruxelles
Not a road sign, but still funny


----------



## Attus

Speed and weight limit on a temporary bridge over the Ahr river:
Winzerweg 07 by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Winzerweg 08 by Attila Németh, on Flickr


----------



## da_scotty

Haven't seen this one in the Netherlands before.
Fast bikes downhill (streetview)


----------



## Corvinus

First "buses only" sign I saw, will be a rarity. This is at a large rehab facility on the shore of Sempach Lake in the canton of Lucerne (tiny bit of lake surface visible to the left):


----------



## italystf

University of Florence
'Incubatore' (incubator) altered to be read as 'inculatore', that means someone who practices active anal intercourses 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## alserrod

Lol....

It is written in Galician. I bet it will be understood by all Portuguese forumers

Translation
On top: Health centre
Middle: Wake
Bottom: Cemetery


----------



## italystf

Beach near Rome where nudism is allowed:

no walking on dunes (for environmental reasons)
no camping
no photo
and no... 🤣


----------

